# The Signature Guide



## Kaiaa

Note: If you're looking for something specific and having trouble finding it, try Ctrl+f (Windows), Command+f (Mac) and search for a word related to your issue. 

The pinnacle of individuality beyond usernames is the signature. The general rules about signatures are found on the Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines page but for a more in depth look at the signature rule, use this guide! What constitutes as a signature can be quite confusing at times but I'm here to show you everything you need to know about signatures and how to prevent the dreaded "signature warning"! So let's begin!
_______________________________________________________________________________

What does signature mean to TBT?
*Signatures, as defined by the Bell Tree, include everything under the signature line.​*


Spoiler: Click to see Signature Line









*This includes ALL Spoilers, text, AND Images you use in the signature. Signatures are NOT solely the image of your villagers so keep this in mind when editing your signature.*
_______________________________________________________________________________

What is the maximum height for signatures?
*The maximum height for a signature is 250 pixels in height.​*


Spoiler: The Ideal Signature looks like this:











_______________________________________________________________________________

How can I tell if MY signature is in line with the rules?
*There are several ways you can check to see if your signature meets the rule.​*
*PC users:*

Print Screen with your signature on the monitor
Paste in Paint and crop to just your signature
Find the Pixel length of the canvas


*MAC users:*

Scroll to your signature
Press and hold: Command +Shift +4  ----- This will bring up a cross with numbers, the numbers represent pixels. You need to focus on the BOTTOM number for HEIGHT.
Move the cross to the top of your signature (about 1/2cm of white space down from the signature line.)
Click and drag the cross to the bottom of your entire signature  (about 1/2cm of white space after the last thing in your signature.)
          - Do NOT stop at the picture. If you have text, multiple images, or spoilers, you must include them in the cross as well.
*Chrome users:*

If you are using Chrome, you may use the addon: "PageRuler". When using PageRuler you can measure the pixel dimensions of your signature.
Measure from the top of your signature (about 1/2cm of white space down from the signature line) to the bottom of your entire signature  (about 1/2cm of white space after the last thing in your signature.)
          - Do NOT stop at the picture. If you have text, multiple images, or spoilers, you must include them in the cross as well.
*After you have checked and if the total number of pixels exceeds 250 pixels, you WILL need to edit your signature to be shorter. *

*Eyeball method:*

Look at your signature
Now look at this box:




*Is your signature (the ENTIRE signature, not just the picture) larger than this box? If so you need to scale down your signature so that everything you want in it fits into this box!*

There are many other ways to check pixel height but now that you know a few, you can have a better idea of where your signature stands in height. 
_______________________________________________________________________________

Things to Remember

Anything in the prohibited section of the Rules must stay out of your signature
Signatures include everything under the signature line
Signatures are only to be 250 pixels in height *at max*
Spoilers are your friend
Click Here to see the Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines
When in doubt, ask in this thread if your signature is within the rules

_______________________________________________________________________________

FAQ

Quite a few of you have asked how to do specific things relating to images themselves. Threads pop up in the HQ all the time that ask questions such as: How do I use an animated gif? Or, How do I make everything centered? Look no more, here, I’m going to explain how to do specific signature-related things that you may find helpful.

*Q:* How do I center my entire signature?
*A:* First off, you’re going to use our lovely BB code for it. If you’ve ever used advanced mode when posting, you’ll notice it puts a bit of code into your post. It’s the exact same for signatures, except there’s no handy-dandy tool that just lets you press a button to do it. The BB code for center is:



		HTML:
	

[CENTER]Centered stuff[/CENTER]


*Q:* How do I make an animated gif as my signature?
*A:* First you’ll have to *have* an animated gif available to use. Usually it’ll be saved to your computer at this point, or you’ll be given a link to save and upload for yourself. You can’t upload your signature with our tools here, so you’ll have to use an outside source. Usually I recommend using an outside upload tool anyway so that you can reference it later in an album, even if you’re not using it. There are a number of websites that will allow for it, and creating an account can save your pictures for years. 

Imgur.com
Photobucket.com
*NOTE: Tinypic is known to occasionally swap out your images so we highly recommend using one of the above sites instead.*

These are the big ones. Remember, if you don’t create an account, usually your image will only be available for a certain amount of time, so remember that you have to use one or it may be deleted while you’re still using it (oh no!)

After you upload the image, you can copy and paste the *direct link* into image tags, which I’ll show you below. You can preview your signature to make sure it works, and go further into stylizing your signature with text, or even spoilers to show off some of the things you’re most proud of. Please keep in mind, signature size rules include *all text, images, and closed spoilers*.



		HTML:
	

[img]Http://imgur.com/linklinklink.jpg[/img]


*Q:* How do I take a screenshot or crop an image?
*A:* There’s many ways to do this. If you’re trying to take just a screenshot, refer to the below guide.

*Windows*: To take a screen shot you’re going to locate print screen button on your keyboard. When you’ve pressed it with the image on the screen that you’re trying to take a picture of, you can open paint, press control+V or Edit>Paste. It will paste your entire screen in the document. You can use the select tool (the dotted line box) and you can select “Crop” from one of the menus. 

If you’re using Windows 7, you’ll have a snipping tool available from the Start Menu. (HINT: Type it in the search box) Select it, and if you feel like you’re going to be taking many screenshots, pin it to your task bar. With this tool you can clip a selected portion of your screen and save just that as an image file directly to your computer for uploading on an image sharing website.

*Mac*: Taking a screenshot on the Mac is much easier. On your keyboard, locate Shift+Command+3. This will take a screenshot of your entire, visible screen. You can again, edit this down in an image program, or online. Mac does not have a native program like paint, but your screenshot will save to your desktop for easy uploading.

Alternatively, use Shift+Command+4 to screenshot a specific selected region on your screen, which will also save to your desktop for easy uploading.

On many image sharing websites, you can edit your image by resizing it and cropping it. Be advised, gifs can NOT be edited through those websites. Save your image to your computer, and use:

http://www.online-image-editor.com/

You can edit down the size of your gifs and pictures at this website, and this also works for avatars. This is the website that I use to make signatures and edit down my avatar size to the 100x100 standard, and KB image size that TBT requires. 

*Q:* How do I make a signature or an avatar?
*A:* With all of the combined methods above you can easily create a simple image for your signature. Otherwise, you’ll need an image editing program like Gimp or Photoshop to play with layers, effects, and text. This is very advanced, and if you would like to get into this kind of signature creation, then I suggest a guide. I will not be making one. This will have to be done ON YOUR OWN.

Alternatively, there are a number of wonderful “GFX” (graphics) designers on this website that will either charge you some TBT bells, ACNL bells, or sometimes even do it for nothing at all. You can find these wonderful sellers in the TBT Marketplace, or the Museum. Please be advised, some people will charge, and they do take a while or have orders that need to be placed before getting to you. Find someone who you like the style of, make a request only after reading their rules. These designers are usually seasoned, and will create something with an image you like, or with a style you enjoy. They’ll give you the image to save and host yourself. Never rely on someone to host your image for you, it’s rude and takes up their space. 

This applies as well to avatars.

*Q:* How do I make a rotating/cycling/changing signature?
*A:* A couple of hosts will give you the BB code to use multiple signatures that change when the page is refreshed. The one that I’ve seen most used is below:

http://signavatar.com/

*Q:* Can I make a rotating avatar?
*A:* Rotating avatars are not supported. There are no plans to implement this either. Please do not ask about this.

*Q:* How do I make a transparent background on an image for a signature or icon?
*A:* Most of the time, this is where an image editing program like Gimp or Photoshop is needed. You will need to cut the parts of the image away that you don't want and leave it on a transparent layer, and then save it in a format that supports transparency. The most used ones are GIF and PNG. 

If you don't know how to do this, the online image editor linked earlier has a transparency tool that will cut everything of the same color away. For example, if you have a picture of a character on a white background, you can use the transparency tool to cut away all the white in one click, and save it out like that to be uploaded to your image host of choice. 

Other than that, you may have to ask a GFX editor on the site to do it for you, but be aware they have the right to reject or charge you for the trouble. If the specified item you want cut out is on a "busy" background, they may have to spend a bit of time to get it to look good for you. Be respectful, and always remember that this is work that they're doing with their time!

*Q:* How do I get an image editing program? I don't have one!
*A:* You have a couple of choices here. Gimp is one of the preferred programs because it's free. There's no trial period, and you can jump in with some tutorials and get right down to work. Many people find Gimp confusing though, so remember that searching "Gimp Tutorial" on Google may be worth the time.

http://www.gimp.org/

There's also Adobe Photoshop. You can get a thirty day trial of the program from their website, but afterwards you will have to *pay* to use it. Adobe programs are highly expensive, because they are known for professional quality and generally easier to use with more options for brush customizations. Keep in mind, we will not help you get this program for free. 

http://www.adobe.com/

*Q:* This is too hard! I just want to make a signature!
*A:* If you find this difficult, I highly suggest paying someone to make a signature for you.

*Q:* Where can I find villager sprites for my signature?
*A:* In this one situation, I'm not going to hand you a link. I would like for you to use google or ask others that have this who they got them from. There's a very good reason for this.

Anytime you use someone else's work for your signature, you are using their labor in your signature. Even if you paid for it here, you need to use a SOURCE in your signature! Some signatures will say the artists name on it, or some people have a nice "Thank you [artist]!" in small text. When it comes to using villager sprites, MOST artists want some sort of link back to their website, and you are REQUIRED to follow this rule for them! 

So, I want YOU to find the source, and make sure you CREDIT the artist with a link back to their website, or their TBT profile under your signature. Alternatively, you can make your signature a CLICKABLE link IMAGE.







		HTML:
	

[URL="http://i.imgur.com"][img]http://i.imgur.com/ZUhZIrZ.gif[/img][/URL]


This is an example of what one looks like, and the code for it. The image is my signature, but the LINK leads back to IMGUR.com. You don't have to link back to your host, but if you didn't make it, you can always link back to that person's profile!


----------



## Kaiaa

While these aren't the best looking examples, they will give you an idea of what is and isn't acceptable to use as a signature. If you have any questions or want your signature checked out, feel free to consult the examples below or ask in a comment. 
Examples:
*The Good*​


Spoiler: From top to bottom this signature is 238 pixels tall, it's short so I can add another line of text. It can be non-standard text too!






Visit my dream town! 1234-5678-9101​





Spoiler: In this example, I wanted to show off a picture of K.K. Slider. The image is far too large to be used in my signature so I put it in a spoiler to make sure it was within the signature rules. I've even put some non-standard text in this signature!






Spoiler: Check out K.K. Slider!








Visit my town: 1234-5678-9101
Dreamies:Genji, Angus, Mott, Gala​



*The Bad*​


Spoiler: This signature is close, but it still doesn't work. See how the image is 250 pixels in height? Now add on the spoiler under it and that is an additional 50 pixels!





​


Spoiler: Town Info



*Welcome to Rosewood! If you want to visit me just send me a PM  FC: 1234-5678-9101 *






*The Ugly*​


Spoiler: The Image is 250pixels but all this text has made this signature way over the limit!






*My Dream Town:* 1234-5678-9101
*Mayor: *Cyclops
*Town Name:* Olympus 
*Native Fruit:* Peach
*FC: *1234-5678-9101
If you want to visit me just send me a PM! I'm totally not reusing a signature with a different town name on it. I'm totally Cyclops from Olympus. Do me a favor and just pretend it says Olympus for the sake of this guide.



As you can see, I can't make signatures so I may end up stealing a few of yours (with permission of course) to be featured in the guide. I hope that this guide helps you serve yourself so that you can avoid those pesky Signature warnings!


----------



## Kaiaa

As a request, this is how you make a table so that you can have your images side by side with your spoilers without having to scale down 250 pixel tall images!



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]	
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


*Example:*

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]	
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


----------



## matt

Some nice examples 

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way I hand built mine from scratch


----------



## Mercedes

Kaiaa said:


> As a request, this is how you make a table so that you can have your images side by side with your spoilers without having to scale down 250 pixel tall images!
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]
> 
> 
> *Example:*
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]


Thansk!!


----------



## Cory

Is mine okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, put it in a spoiler.


----------



## Krea

I don't really understand why mine was flagged, but I ended up editing out a couple text lines. If for some reason it's still prohibiting anything, let me know.


----------



## f11

Is my sig too big?


----------



## Kaiaa

C r y s t a l said:


> Is my sig too big?



As of right now, your signature is perfect!


----------



## ryan88

is mine too big?

- - - Post Merge - - -

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



test.


[/td]	
[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/td]

[/tr][/table]


----------



## Kaiaa

Ryan, if you are using the one in your example, it's within the measurements so you are more than welcome to use it


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Is mine alright? I also took a screenshot and measured it xD


----------



## Kaiaa

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Is mine alright? I also took a screenshot and measured it xD



It's perfect! It's also very pretty!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kaiaa said:


> It's perfect! It's also very pretty!



Thanks so much! I am also getting help from WonderK to make it better haha, I am having fun with it^_^


----------



## Cheza

wow wow wow NVM right as I posted this it shows up! <3 <3
Thank you haha xD p.s. love clannad!


----------



## BerryPop

So if i put a picture in a spoiler, no matter what the size, it only counts as 50 pixels?
Plus, i just measured mine, and im gonna go edit it now...


----------



## Kaiaa

BerryPop said:


> So if i put a picture in a spoiler, no matter what the size, it only counts as 50 pixels?
> Plus, i just measured mine, and im gonna go edit it now...



Yes, you can put any size picture in your spoiler and it will count as 50 pixels, but try to keep it reasonable so that people who do choose to open your spoiler don't have a very very large picture opened up. I can't wait to see your new signature! Thank you for reading the Signature Guide <3


----------



## Caius

I remember the days spoilers actually stretched the forums. Good times.


----------



## Zanessa

I'm feeling like my sig's too big. :/


----------



## Capella

ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm feeling like my sig's too big. :/



It is 
260 height
800 width


----------



## Zanessa

Capella said:


> It is
> 260 height
> 800 width



omg
oops
not sure how I can.. fix that..


----------



## Maruchan

Just got my first *proper* signature last night.
I added 2 lines of text beneath it...would that be alright? Thanks!


----------



## Kaiaa

Maruchan said:


> Just got my first *proper* signature last night.
> I added 2 lines of text beneath it...would that be alright? Thanks!



Yes, from the measurements I got your signature is well within! Just do not make the text any bigger and you are golden!


----------



## Capella

is my sig fine??


----------



## CR33P

is my sig fine


----------



## Capella

CR33P said:


> is my sig fine



no omg change it right now


----------



## Kaiaa

CR33P said:


> is my sig fine



Yep, it's fine


----------



## Mario.

Kaiaa said:


> Yep, it's fine



How can i make my sig go in the middle like yours?


----------



## Kaiaa

Mario. said:


> How can i make my sig go in the middle like yours?



Center it! To do that, type without the spaces [Center ]Image Here[/Center]


----------



## Mario.

Kaiaa said:


> Center it! To do that, type without the spaces [Center ]Image Here[/Center]



Thank you


----------



## Mario.

is my sig to big?


----------



## WonderK

Your signature is fine.


----------



## FrozenLover

Just wondering if my signature was to big.


----------



## Capella

FrozenLover said:


> Just wondering if my signature was to big.



It's fine


----------



## Megan FC:4527 8066 9875

I have a question. Could someone make me a signature. I see people with cool ones and i dont even have one. i would be appreciative if anyone could. thank you ~


----------



## ryan88

Megan FC:4527 8066 9875 said:


> I have a question. Could someone make me a signature. I see people with cool ones and i dont even have one. i would be appreciative if anyone could. thank you ~


look in the tbt market place! there are bunch of shops@


----------



## Clara Oswald

Megan FC:4527 8066 9875 said:


> I have a question. Could someone make me a signature. I see people with cool ones and i dont even have one. i would be appreciative if anyone could. thank you ~



There are plenty of sig makers in the TBT marketplace/ museum. I will suggest looking around there


----------



## BerryPop

Hoow do you cycle signatures?


----------



## ryan88

my sig is a little above 150 pixles right?


----------



## Qwerty111

ryan88 said:


> my sig is a little above 150 pixles right?



Yep! Its 150 pixels exactly, each spoiler is 50 pixels. And the text is fine (You're allowed a line of standard text)

- - - Post Merge - - -

might want to sort that little gap out however


----------



## ryan88

Qwerty111 said:


> Yep! Its 150 pixels exactly, each spoiler is 50 pixels. And the text is fine (You're allowed a line of standard text)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> might want to sort that little gap out however


the gap came when i did the spoiler code!


----------



## f11

Is my Signature too big?


----------



## Lio Fotia

C r y s t a l said:


> Is my Signature too big?



You're good.​


----------



## Kaiaa

Callaway, yours is about 285 right now.


----------



## toastia

Is mine alright?


----------



## Chris

Prin said:


> Is mine alright?



It is over the limit unfortunately. A spoiler by itself is 50 pixels, so if you want to use one then the image outside of the spoiler should be at most 200px in height. The image you're currently using is 220px.


----------



## toastia

I resized a bit, is it fine now?


----------



## Chris

Yes, it's fine now.


----------



## rubyy

oh my god i never knew that command, shift + 4 on mac screenshotted a part of the screen you want oh my, my life's actually has changed forever.

sorry off topic.


----------



## Locket

If I added a MarioKart 8 license, would it still be in the limits?


----------



## Kaiaa

Star Fire said:


> If I added a MarioKart 8 license, would it still be in the limits?



Your current signature is about 120 pixels high so after you figure out the height of the MK8 license, add it to the 120 pixels you already have. If that jumps over 250 pixels high then you'll either need to use a table in your signature or a spoiler.


----------



## FireNinja1

Star Fire said:


> If I added a MarioKart 8 license, would it still be in the limits?



IIRC the license is ~210 pixels, a little less. Combining what Kaiaa said, the answer is no.


----------



## Locket

If I put the license in a spoiler , would it work?


----------



## Kaiaa

Star Fire said:


> If I put the license in a spoiler , would it work?



Yeah that will work great


----------



## jessicat_197

How exactly do you add a spoiler? I've only seen the one to put spoilers side by side but I'm looking for the one to just add below your signature. Please help, I've been looking everywhere but can't seem to find it :c


----------



## ryan88

jessicat_197 said:


> How exactly do you add a spoiler? I've only seen the one to put spoilers side by side but I'm looking for the one to just add below your signature. Please help, I've been looking everywhere but can't seem to find it :c





Spoiler: My Art!*




[/spoiler*]

take the *'s out and:



Spoiler: My Art!


----------



## Capella

jessicat_197 said:


> How exactly do you add a spoiler? I've only seen the one to put spoilers side by side but I'm looking for the one to just add below your signature. Please help, I've been looking everywhere but can't seem to find it :c





		HTML:
	

 [spoiler=insert title here!] insert text here [/spoiler]

theres the code you can follow


----------



## jessicat_197

ryan88 said:


> Spoiler: My Art!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58156[/spoiler*]
> 
> take the *'s out and:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Art!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58156





Spoiler: My Art!*






Capella said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler=insert title here!] insert text here [/spoiler]
> 
> theres the code you can follow



THANK YOU BOTH SO VERY MUCH!!! This was driving me crazy haha c:


----------



## Lady Black

Ignore this*


----------



## Taycat

How do you put spoilers to the side of a signature?
For instance, Fireninja1's on this page.


----------



## Locket

Is this alright?


----------



## Kaiaa

Taycat said:


> How do you put spoilers to the side of a signature?
> For instance, Fireninja1's on this page.


You'll need to use a table, there should be a simplified table how to on the third post of the guide.



Star Fire said:


> Is this alright?



Yep, it looks good


----------



## Melonyy

I just recently changed my signature..Is it too big?


----------



## Kaiaa

MayorMelony said:


> I just recently changed my signature..Is it too big?



Nope, it's looking well within the guidelines


----------



## Melonyy

Kaiaa said:


> Nope, it's looking well within the guidelines



Okay, thank you


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I just created my signature for this forum. I made mine smaller because I had the image as 250px in height exactly, but it looked too big. I used the PageRuler on chrome, and it shows within limits, but I'd like to get your guys verification as well.


----------



## Kaiaa

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I just created my signature for this forum. I made mine smaller because I had the image as 250px in height exactly, but it looked too big. I used the PageRuler on chrome, and it shows within limits, but I'd like to get your guys verification as well.


Your signature is verified within limits


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Is my sig still all right? I had to do some moving around hehe.


----------



## Kaiaa

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Is my sig still all right? I had to do some moving around hehe.



You had an extra bit of space, I removed it for you and now it's perfect


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kaiaa said:


> You had an extra bit of space, I removed it for you and now it's perfect



Thanks so much, very much appreciated


----------



## TonySpice:)

how do i put one of my sigs in a spoiler box?


----------



## Aradai

Hey, anyone mind telling me if my sig meets the requirements?


----------



## Yui Z

TonySpice:) said:


> how do i put one of my sigs in a spoiler box?



Take out the spaces before and after the = sign and it should work for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Hey, anyone mind telling me if my sig meets the requirements?


Yeah, it's within the height and width limits.


----------



## Aradai

Ah, thank you!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Does mine meet the requirements? I have another sig pic under the spoiler and I did measure it but I think it may be a bit out..


----------



## Cam1

I've got a question. So I have my sig formatted in a 3 way table. I tried to add a "Thanks to:" spoiler on another side of the table, and when I hit preview, it didn't saying anything about character limit, but it didn't show anything, as if it deleted my whole signature. Help?


----------



## Cam1

Would mine still be to code if. I added a spoiler under My "Hope" signature?


----------



## Yui Z

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Does mine meet the requirements? I have another sig pic under the spoiler and I did measure it but I think it may be a bit out..



It's over the height limit. If you didn't have the spoiler in there, then it'd be fine.


----------



## Cam1

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Does mine meet the requirements? I have another sig pic under the spoiler and I did measure it but I think it may be a bit out..


Since it's a little big, why don't you put the spoiler beside your current sig with a table?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

PokeCam420 said:


> Since it's a little big, why don't you put the spoiler beside your current sig with a table?



I don't know how to do that ;-;

@ yui, I have important info + another sig under that spoiler so I can't get rid of it..


----------



## Yui Z

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I don't know how to do that ;-;
> 
> @ yui, I have important info + another sig under that spoiler so I can't get rid of it..



You could just make your signature a little smaller... Or, if you really want to keep it the same size, then you can put the spoiler at the side using a table. If you read the main post, then it pretty much tells you how to do that too.



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]	
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


If you still don't understand how to do that, then read it on the main post.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Yui Z said:


> You could just make your signature a little smaller... Or, if you really want to keep it the same size, then you can put the spoiler at the side using a table. If you read the main post, then it pretty much tells you how to do that too.
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]
> 
> 
> If you still don't understand how to do that, then read it on the main post.



I didn't make the signature pic so :c
But thank you for the code! I'll try it right now


----------



## Yui Z

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I didn't make the signature pic so :c
> But thank you for the code! I'll try it right now



You can still resize it.  This website is good for image editing/resizing. Anyway, that table should work for you, so you shouldn't have to use it hopefully.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I did it! But I think I might make the pic smaller anyway c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still need help u.u


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Okay I think I'm happy now c:


----------



## Mercedes

*NEED HALP!!!!*

Okey, I need helps ASAP. As you see I have this currant sig. I wanna add this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I don't know how to make a cycling image sig... >>><<<;;;
Because I have like 6 that need to be cycled thorough... >>< 
But I want Pietro on the side, but I don't wanna bother the creator of the sigs to resize em???? Is that le only le way???​


----------



## ryan88

Luckypinch said:


> Okey, I need helps ASAP. As you see I have this currant sig. I wanna add this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't know how to make a cycling image sig... >>><<<;;;
> Because I have like 6 that need to be cycled thorough... >><
> But I want Pietro on the side, but I don't wanna bother the creator of the sigs to resize em???? Is that le only le way???​


a can make a cycling sig for you.


----------



## Mercedes

ryan88 said:


> a can make a cycling sig for you.



Thanks. Let me get all the images.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## ryan88

Luckypinch said:


> Thanks. Let me get all the images.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -


these are all right? If not just give me them when you get the rest


----------



## Mercedes

ryan88 said:


> these are all right? If not just give me them when you get the rest



I am waiting on more. ;-; Not going to rush her <3


----------



## ryan88

http://signavatar.com/34871_s.gif[/*IMG]

take the * out


----------



## Cam1

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I don't know how to do that ;-;
> 
> @ yui, I have important info + another sig under that spoiler so I can't get rid of it..


It's on the third post of this thread.


----------



## Mercedes

ryan88 said:


> http://signavatar.com/34871_s.gif[/*IMG]
> 
> take the * out[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Ryan :)


----------



## Caius

Please don't use this thread for distributing signatures.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

PokeCam420 said:


> It's on the third post of this thread.



Did you not read the rest of mine and zoeys conversation....? My sig problem is resolved.


----------



## a potato

Does a spoiler count as a line of standard text?


----------



## Gandalf

a potato said:


> Does a spoiler count as a line of standard text?



No, unfortunately. They add 50 pixels to your overall signature height so make sure there is enough room before you make one. You can use tables to add a spoiler to the side though if you have room. Should be a guide on how to do that on the first page if you want to give it a go


----------



## Mercedes

Ok do I have to make a table in Order to have a spoiler? I really wanna add this




But my sig would be way to big.


----------



## Kaiaa

Luckypinch said:


> Ok do I have to make a table in Order to have a spoiler? I really wanna add this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my sig would be way to big.


If you wish to add a spoiler to your current signature then yes, you'll have to use a table.


----------



## Mercedes

Kaiaa said:


> If you wish to add a spoiler to your current signature then yes, you'll have to use a table.



Alright thanks ;^;


----------



## Mercedes

Code:
	

[table="width: 715]
[tr][IMG]http://signavatar.com/34873_s.gif[/IMG]
[td][[IMG]http://i59.tinypic.com/358x65c.jpg[/IMG][/td]	
[td][spoiler=Dreamies]
[IMG]http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/216/0/e/animal_crossing_shaded_by_kurama_onbu-d7tqvsw.png[/IMG]
[COLOR="#ff33ff"][b]Currently looking for any PEPPY villager[/b]
Not my dreamies  [/COLOR][/td]

[/tr][/table]


Please help it's not showing up!

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Currently looking for any PEPPY villager*

Not my dreamies  [/COLOR][/td]

[/tr]


----------



## Aradai

You copied the BB code for the actual box. You're supposed to copy what's *inside* the box.


----------



## Mercedes

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]	
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]
I copied this [what kaiaa posted]
Imputed what I want I wanted! And it's not showing up!'


----------



## Aradai

Luckypinch said:


> Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the tableWhatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table
> I copied this [what kaiaa posted]
> Imputed what I want I wanted! And it's not showing up!'



I'll show you how. Look.

[table*="width: 700"]
[tr]
[td]Rotating sig will go here[/*td]	
[td]



Spoiler: your art can go here



boop


Pietro pixel can go here​[/td]

[/tr][/table]
I made the spoiler size tinier for you too! because your rotating sig is a bit huge. Remove the stars and edit with the pictures and names, and that's it. Quote this, and copy the new coding, okay?


----------



## Cam1

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Did you not read the rest of mine and zoeys conversation....? My sig problem is resolved.


I understood that as I continued reading the thread.


----------



## Mercedes

All right thanks Sparkaine


----------



## Bird

Never mind, character length was too long.


----------



## Lady Black

Is my sig okay?


----------



## Kaiaa

SummerBliss said:


> Is my sig okay?



Looks to be


----------



## Bird

I have a question signature related. I don't know if it goes here or to the ask about the site thread, but I would like to know why there is a character limit for signatures. BB Codes count towards the signatures also.


----------



## Marisska

hi there! Is my sig right?


----------



## Kaiaa

Marisska said:


> hi there! Is my sig right?


Unfortunately no, remember that spoilers add 50 Pixels to your overall signature so you will either need to use a table or scale your image down 20 more pixels


----------



## Cam1

Bird said:


> I have a question signature related. I don't know if it goes here or to the ask about the site thread, but I would like to know why there is a character limit for signatures. BB Codes count towards the signatures also.


 I would like to know as well. I tried to make a thanks to thread that was more extensive than the one. I have, but I didn't work because there were too many characters. Why is BB Code counted toward it as well? Anyways, thanks!(my sig is alright, right?)


----------



## Zanessa

Could we cycle avatars in our sigs or is that not a thing? Just curious.


----------



## Marisska

Kaiaa said:


> Unfortunately no, remember that spoilers add 50 Pixels to your overall signature so you will either need to use a table or scale your image down 20 more pixels



whoops! I resized it, it should be right now. Thank you!


----------



## ryan88

ZanessaGaily said:


> Could we cycle avatars in our sigs or is that not a thing? Just curious.



You can.


----------



## toastia

Is my sig too big?


----------



## Kaiaa

Prin said:


> Is my sig too big?



Nope! It's perfectly alright!


----------



## Jawile

Mine good?


----------



## Kaiaa

Jawile said:


> Mine good?



Yep, it's good.


----------



## spamurai

Hey,

Sup with my signature always being removed -_-
It's the 3rd time it's happened yet some members on here have far larger and less relevant signatures that never get removed lol.

It was only 1 line of text over. 

Anyhoo, should be fine now though.


----------



## ilovelush

I'm kind of new here and not really familiar with picture signatures! I'm used to just writing. Is mine okay? If not I'll fix it


----------



## Bird

I saw this signature with a spoiler box with a height of 1 pixel. How do you do that? (does this belong here?)


----------



## Mario.

Anyone know how to make a spoiler tab go on the right side of my sig like how Brids has his cuz i been trying and i cant seem to do this


----------



## spamurai

Mario. said:


> Anyone know how to make a spoiler tab go on the right side of my sig like how Brids has his cuz i been trying and i cant seem to do this



You have to make a table using HTML tags.

Example: 



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 220, align: center"]
	[tr]
	     [td]
		    [IMG] Image URL [/IMG]
	     [/td]
	     [td]
                    [SPOILER] Stuff [/SPOILER]
    	     [/td]
	[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## Mario.

spamurai said:


> You have to make a table using HTML tags.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 220, align: center"]
> [tr]
> [td]
> [IMG] Image URL [/IMG]
> [/td]
> [td]
> [SPOILER] Stuff [/SPOILER]
> [/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]



idk i tired its not going on the side of my sig this is how i want mine http://prntscr.com/4bvfh7


----------



## Bird

It is on the first post. It will say something about a table and it has the codes in a code box.

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]	
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


----------



## spamurai

Mario. said:


> idk i tired its not going on the side of my sig this is how i want mine http://prntscr.com/4bvfh7



Works for me lol.

Copy and paste this:



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 220, align: center"]
	[tr]
	     [td]
		    [IMG]http://signavatar.com/34901_s.gif[/IMG]
                    [center]Ty WonderK[/center]
	     [/td]
	     [td]
                    [SPOILER=On the right] Stuff [/SPOILER]
    	     [/td]
	[/tr]
[/table]


- - - Post Merge - - -



Bird said:


> Wait



Need to wrap in 
	
	




		HTML:
	

 tags :)


----------



## Mario.

Ty  spamurai


----------



## spamurai

Mario. said:


> Ty  spamurai



No problem. I'll change my signature back now xD


----------



## Marisska

I don't know if this question goes here, but I've been trying to make my own signature with villager sprites from a site and I'm not able to get rid of the sprites backgrounds. I've even tried some online photo editors. Any ideas?


----------



## ryan88

Marisska said:


> I don't know if this question goes here, but I've been trying to make my own signature with villager sprites from a site and I'm not able to get rid of the sprites backgrounds. I've even tried some online photo editors. Any ideas?


use the magic want tool


----------



## ryan88

is my sig good?


----------



## spamurai

It's only 246 pixels high, so should be ^^


----------



## ryan88

spamurai said:


> It's only 246 pixels high, so should be ^^



thanks! It's close to being to big. It looked too big


----------



## Capella

is my siggy ok


----------



## Horus

gamora said:


> is my siggy ok



Your sig is 297 pixels I believe so it's over the limit


----------



## MC4pros

Is my sig good? I've been trying to fix it, but I'm not too sure if it's correct.


----------



## Kaiaa

MC4pros said:


> Is my sig good? I've been trying to fix it, but I'm not too sure if it's correct.



Your signature fits within the rules


----------



## MC4pros

Kaiaa said:


> Your signature fits within the rules



Thank you!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Is Mine Good? I had to make some changes to it due to that photo limit ;/ and im not sure if i made if over the hight.


----------



## Lio Fotia

J o s h said:


> Is Mine Good? I had to make some changes to it due to that photo limit ;/ and im not sure if i made if over the hight.



You're good​


----------



## MC4pros

One more question, If I were to add a line of text or/and another spoiler under my sig, would it fit the limit? c:


----------



## Lio Fotia

MC4pros said:


> One more question, If I were to add a line of text or/and another spoiler under my sig, would it fit the limit? c:



Your signature is at 230px right now. I think you'd be fine if you don't double space and keep the font small.​


----------



## MC4pros

C a l l a w a y said:


> Your signature is at 230px right now. I think you'd be fine if you don't double space and keep the font small.​



Thank you!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Thanks!


----------



## phantompony

Does mine look okay? It's the first one I've made.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

I try uploading a gif from imgur but it is always too big


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I try uploading a gif from imgur but it is always too big



What do you mean too big?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Tom said:


> What do you mean too big?


Like, whenever i copy the image url its always too long... exceeds 1000 characters or 800 characters.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Like, whenever i copy the image url its always too long... exceeds 1000 characters or 800 characters.



You're doing something wrong then, it shouldn't exceed more than like 15 characters total.


----------



## Bowie

Is my signature too big?


----------



## Capella

Bowie said:


> Is my signature too big?



It's 701 x 204

so no

EDIT: i said yeah oops


----------



## Bowie

gamora said:


> It's 701 x 204
> 
> so no
> 
> EDIT: i said yeah oops



Wonderful!


----------



## Cam1

Mine is good, right?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I edited my sig earlier and I just want to make sure it's within the size limit c:


----------



## Kaiaa

PokeCam420 said:


> Mine is good, right?


Yes it's great! 


Mayorofarcadia said:


> I edited my sig earlier and I just want to make sure it's within the size limit c:


It's still within size limit so you're good!


----------



## Bird

Pathan Khan said:


> Buy and sell E-currency like Perfect Money, Skrill, Bitcoin, Ego-pay, Ok-pay, STP, Web-money on very compatible exchange rates.



We don't advertise here (I think?). I'm sorry, if you are a bot, then I will have to report you.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Why is the limit on pics added in a sig at 4? I want to add my ref younooe.


----------



## Caius

J o s h said:


> Why is the limit on pics added in a sig at 4? I want to add my ref younooe.



Then you'll have to remove an image.


----------



## Selene

Is this okay?


----------



## Bird

Selene said:


> Is this okay?



It is fine! Within the limit.

Also is mine okay? (Refresh to Mayor Leaf's typographic-art signature).


----------



## RainbowCherry

This, my friends, is known as a spoiler tag. if your signature is too big, shove it in one. even though this probably has already been said.


----------



## ryan88

Bird said:


> It is fine! Within the limit.
> 
> Also is mine okay? (Refresh to Mayor Leaf's typographic-art signature).



I think a spoiler tag is always 50 pixels


----------



## Sholee

is this okay?


----------



## Selene

I changed mine up a bit, within the limit?


----------



## Kaiaa

Sholee said:


> is this okay?



Your signature checks out fine 


Selene said:


> I changed mine up a bit, within the limit?


Unfortunately, I read you at about 290 pixels in height.


----------



## Selene

Just removed something, is it alright now?


----------



## Kaiaa

Selene said:


> Just removed something, is it alright now?



It's looking good now, thank you for editing!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Is my sig okay?


----------



## FancyThat

Just wanted to make sure my sig was ok, i have checked the height but wanted a second opinion. Thanks .


----------



## suppstef

Just testing out my signature :3


----------



## Kaiaa

suppstef said:


> Just testing out my signature :3



Your a bit over, the picture is 260 pixels high. The maximum a picture can be is 250 unless it's in a spoiler.


----------



## Kittykat364

Is my signature ok?


----------



## suppstef

Kaiaa said:


> Your a bit over, the picture is 260 pixels high. The maximum a picture can be is 250 unless it's in a spoiler.




Ahh okay! Thanks for letting me know, i'll update it right away! D:

-----&

Does it fit now?


----------



## BerryPop

Is mine ok?


----------



## spamurai

BerryPop said:


> Is mine ok?



Your's is only 200 pixels. So it's fine


----------



## SharJoY

I got flagged on mine this afternoon, so I made changes.  I removed the spoiler and edited the info for my second town to make it all smaller.  Is it ok now?


----------



## spamurai

mysticoma said:


> I got flagged on mine this afternoon, so I made changes.  I removed the spoiler and edited the info for my second town to make it all smaller.  Is it ok now?



It's still 296 pixels high.
You need to remove 3 lines of text.

Alternatively, try putting the text to one side of our signature, or make all the text size 1 and the image slightly smaller.


----------



## SharJoY

spamurai said:


> It's still 296 pixels high.
> You need to remove 3 lines of text.
> 
> Alternatively, try putting the text to one side of our signature, or make all the text size 1 and the image slightly smaller.



It takes me a long to do this kind of stuff, and i had help setting it all up the first time.  So how long once I get flagged do I have before they totally remove my sig?  There is no way I will be able to fine tune it tonight?


----------



## spamurai

mysticoma said:


> It takes me a long to do this kind of stuff, and i had help setting it all up the first time.  So how long once I get flagged do I have before they totally remove my sig?  There is no way I will be able to fine tune it tonight?



They'll never just remove it. They'll just put the whole thing into a spoiler.

Which is what you could do for now, (or just the image, or just the text).


----------



## SharJoY

OK, thank you!


----------



## MC4pros

Is my signature fitting in with the limit?


----------



## Aradai

MC4pros said:


> Is my signature fitting in with the limit?


I think it's a bit too tall. Maybe you can use a table?


----------



## MC4pros

Sparkanine said:


> I think it's a bit too tall. Maybe you can use a table?



Ok, thank you!


----------



## Maruchan

Would appreciate some help in determining if my new sig is a tad too big - or if such a sig is allowed?
(well, because it's a bunch of links, and not a 'real' sig but yeah)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sholee

Maruchan said:


> Would appreciate some help in determining if my new sig is a tad too big - or if such a sig is allowed?
> (well, because it's a bunch of links, and not a 'real' sig but yeah)
> Thanks in advance!



it's 180 x 540, you're good. 
and my sig has 4 pics, it's fine as long as the combined sized is not over 250 x 715


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> it's 180 x 540, you're good.
> and my sig has 4 pics, it's fine as long as the combined sized is not over 250 x 715



Thanks & noted!

(off-topic)
Woah *someone* is at an astonishing 70% with their Peach Quest - CONGRATS!!


----------



## Sholee

thanks! people are very kind on the forums


----------



## MC4pros

Instead of making a table, I added a small spoiler. How's my signature now?


----------



## Tessie

is mine ok u.u


----------



## Aradai

Ok, I added another link in my signature. Does it break the height requirements?


----------



## spamurai

Tessie said:


> is mine ok u.u



Yours is approximately 300px.
If you lose the two lines of text, you should be able to get away with it.

If you want to keep the text, you'll have to put it in a column to the side of the image.


----------



## Guero101

how do I do a spoiler?


----------



## spamurai

Guero101 said:


> how do I do a spoiler?



You use 



Spoiler



tags, much like inserting an image 



		HTML:
	

[spoiler=name or title] Stuff/Content [/spoiler]


----------



## Guero101

spamurai said:


> You use
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> tags, much like inserting an image
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler=name or title] Stuff/Content [/spoiler]





Spoiler



thanks [:
how can I make it say AC:NL Info instead of Spoiler?


----------



## spamurai

Guero101 said:


> thanks [:
> how can I make it say AC:NL Info instead of Spoiler?



No problem 

Like this:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler=AC:NL Info] Stuff/Content [/spoiler]




Spoiler: AC:NL Info



Stuff/Content


----------



## Guero101

spamurai said:


> No problem
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler=AC:NL Info] Stuff/Content [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AC:NL Info
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff/Content



ohhhhhhhh! haha! thank you!


----------



## spamurai

Guero101 said:


> ohhhhhhhh! haha! thank you!



^^


----------



## Guero101

Is my signature okay now?


----------



## spamurai

Guero101 said:


> Is my signature okay now?



It's 300 pixels tall...
You need to lose the spoiler or the gifs I think to make it fit.


----------



## Guero101

spamurai said:


> It's 300 pixels tall...
> You need to lose the spoiler or the gifs I think to make it fit.



50 over. Lame. Oh well. Thanks


----------



## spamurai

Guero101 said:


> 50 over. Lame. Oh well. Thanks



You could just put the spoiler to the left of the bottom Gif?



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 500]
[tr]
	[td][Spoiler=ACNL Info] Stuff [/Spoiler][/td]
	[td][Img]http://u.cubeupload.com/majexs137/Wake.gif[/Img][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


Like this:
[table="width: 500]
[tr]
	[td]



Spoiler: ACNL Info



Stuff


[/td]
	[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## Guero101

Ohhhhhhh nice!! Thank you! I'll do that


----------



## MagicalCat590

Uh, yeah, I just noticed I had my signature removed. I'm guessing it's because I had an extra line of offending text because my signature was not taller than 250 pixels tall. I just wanted to make sure that the text was the problem and to let you guys know that I removed it, so I should be within height restrictions.


----------



## spamurai

MagicalCat590 said:


> Uh, yeah, I just noticed I had my signature removed. I'm guessing it's because I had an extra line of offending text because my signature was not taller than 250 pixels tall. I just wanted to make sure that the text was the problem and to let you guys know that I removed it, so I should be within height restrictions.



Your signature is still 290 pixels tall :/


----------



## MagicalCat590

Spoiler







^ I made it myself, using Paint.NET and checked this guide to make sure it adhered to height restrictions.


----------



## spamurai

MagicalCat590 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68419
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I made it myself, using Paint.NET and checked this guide to make sure it adhered to height restrictions.



The canvas size of the image is 250 pixels tall, like you say.
But you have a line of text plus the 14 pixel padding around the signature...

Your signature, with the line of text and top/bottom padding is 290 pixels.

You'll probably get away with it if you lose the line of text, otherwise you need to resize your image down to about 210 pixels tall to work with the text


----------



## Gracelia

MagicalCat590 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68419
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I made it myself, using Paint.NET and checked this guide to make sure it adhered to height restrictions.



I guess it depends. The guide clearly states "1 sig pic and 1 clear line of text," which in your case would follow the guide. I'd probably make the signature height 230px just to avoid any issues for the future. I think a line of text adds 30px??? but I could be wrong (gotta go read the thread again XD)


----------



## MagicalCat590

The signature has been resized to 210 pixels.


----------



## Coach

Is mine okay? >.>


----------



## Gracelia

Coach said:


> Is mine okay? >.>



It's over by 25-30px, you could try putting a table and using spoilers into it. Or linking. 



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
	[td][SPOILER=Mean Girls (click me~)][IMG]http://media1.giphy.com/media/PDc8rPhx1WLi8/200.gif[/IMG][/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=Hunger Games][IMG]http://media3.giphy.com/media/v2XvWnlIsTcqY/200.gif[/IMG][/SPOILER]
[/td]
	[td][SPOILER=Caddy][IMG]http://share.gifyoutube.com/a0Xv6X.gif[/IMG][/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=Mario Kart 8 Licence - Level me up! (Even though I don't have the game)][IMG]http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/loadcard.php?id=4304[/IMG][/SPOILER]
[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## Coach

I changed it, is it still okay?


----------



## tearexia

Would someone approve my signature? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tearexia said:


> Would someone approve my signature? Thanks in advance!



Now I haven't measured it, but eyeballing it does not look like it meets regulations.


----------



## tearexia

Tom said:


> Now I haven't measured it, but eyeballing it does not look like it meets regulations.



Yeah, I was wondering since I was also eyeballing it earlier and just wasn't _exactly _sure it met regulations. 
I didn't realize I had left a chunk of space below the spoiler so I just deleted that, how does it look now?

EDIT: I've just tested the 250x715 image beside my own signature and it seems to line up just right! But if one of the mods sees that it isn't and I was wrong after all I'll be happy to change it! Thank you! 



Spoiler: proof


----------



## brownboy102

Is mine good?


----------



## GuerreraD

I think I finally sorted this out! 
Is my signature ok?


----------



## koolkat

Is my signature okay ^_^?


----------



## Caius

koolkat said:


> Is my signature okay ^_^?



Your signature is over 300px tall in total. You need to reduce it to under 250px tall. 



GuerreraD said:


> I think I finally sorted this out!
> Is my signature ok?



It looks fine to me.


----------



## koolkat

now?


----------



## Caius

It's still over 300 pixels tall. Your dreamie picture on its own is 240px tall. You don't have room for the banner above it, which is 48 pixels tall. I suggest sizing down your dreamies picture to around 200 pixels, that way you can have them both.


----------



## koolkat

How do you make the dreamie pic smaller?


----------



## Caius

You'll have to take it into an image program and resize it, or ask the person that made it to make it smaller. Or, you can just remove the image above the banner and it will be fine.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Is my signature okay size wise?


----------



## Gandalf

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Is my signature okay size wise?



Yep it's fine, on around 229 pixels in height.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Gandalf said:


> Yep it's fine, on around 229 pixels in height.



Awesome, thanks heaps!


----------



## simongrow250

Thanks for sharing this signature guide


----------



## sej

Is mine ok?


----------



## Skyfall

Hello!  Is my sig ok?  I was told the sig is exactly 250 pixels tall and I have one line of text, so I think I am ok, but wanted to verify.  Thank you.


----------



## ryan88

Is mine ok?


----------



## Guero101

I've been seeing a lot lately oversized.


----------



## millyusa65

How do you even get started creating a signature and putting a picture under your name on the right?


----------



## Sholee

sig check please!


----------



## SteveyTaco

How do you insert a spoiler?


----------



## Aradai

SteveyTaco said:


> How do you insert a spoiler?





		HTML:
	

[spoiler]insert things here[/spoiler]

[spoiler=hi]ding[/spoiler]


----------



## SteveyTaco

Sparkanine said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler]insert things here[/spoiler]
> 
> [spoiler=hi]ding[/spoiler]



Thanks mate.


----------



## Porcelain

Is my signature okay? It's not linking to anything under the prohibited section but I want to check just in case! Thanks.


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> sig check please!



If taken from top to bottom (where it starts and ends), it's sitting at like 300px. But if it was from the start of the typography signature, to the end of the text (DLC one), it's 248px. I'm not sure where it counts from, so... unfortunately not much help!  I would think it is over though??




millyusa65 said:


> How do you even get started creating a signature and putting a picture under your name on the right?



You can pay someone on here to make one for you (suggest pengutango, if you want) and then code it appropriately.




Porcelain said:


> Is my signature okay? It's not linking to anything under the prohibited section but I want to check just in case! Thanks.



I don't see anything for your signature~


----------



## Porcelain

I don't see anything for your signature~
[/QUOTE]

It's showing now.


----------



## Gracelia

Porcelain said:


> I don't see anything for your signature~



It's showing now. [/QUOTE]

Shows up well, as for the site linking not sure if it's permissible? If you've already asked a mod, then you have your answer.


----------



## Porcelain

Gracelia said:


> It's showing now.



Shows up well, as for the site linking not sure if it's permissible? If you've already asked a mod, then you have your answer. 


I haven't asked an admin I read the rules and was asking here to see if it's allowed. Where can I ask an admin just to be sure? 

"Do not create threads and posts solely to advertise your blog, forum, Tumblr, YouTube, website, shop, contest/entry, or etc.. Instead, use your signature to share these websites, but be sure to follow the signature rules. Please realize using a thread specifically to attract attention to your signature is no better than making a thread with the link in the first place."


----------



## Gracelia

Porcelain said:


> Shows up well, as for the site linking not sure if it's permissible? If you've already asked a mod, then you have your answer.
> 
> 
> I haven't asked an admin I read the rules and was asking here to see if it's allowed. Where can I ask an admin just to be sure?
> 
> "Do not create threads and posts solely to advertise your blog, forum, Tumblr, YouTube, website, shop, contest/entry, or etc.. Instead, use your signature to share these websites, but be sure to follow the signature rules. Please realize using a thread specifically to attract attention to your signature is no better than making a thread with the link in the first place."




Oh there it is! I remember reading that somewhere on here but couldn't find it. XD. I say it's completely fine then. I've seen some others post links to other sites in their signatures so it's cool. I think you can remove the spoiler too, if you wanted to~

edit - and if you ever needed to PM a mod to ask a question, you could go to the top tabs > quick links > view site leaders and see the list.


----------



## Porcelain

Gracelia said:


> Oh there it is! I remember reading that somewhere on here but couldn't find it. XD. I say it's completely fine then. I've seen some others post links to other sites in their signatures so it's cool. I think you can remove the spoiler too, if you wanted to~



oh awesome, thank you.


----------



## Sonikku

I hope mine is okay now. It was taken down earlier :/


----------



## Gracelia

Sonikku said:


> I hope mine is okay now. It was taken down earlier :/



It's good. Sitting at 219px


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is there a way to use up less words in a sig? I have so much art and I put all the credits in my spoiler. And the bb codes don't help as they take up space also. I was told that clicking a picture would direct them to the profile but not sure how to do that


----------



## Gracelia

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is there a way to use up less words in a sig? I have so much art and I put all the credits in my spoiler. And the bb codes don't help as they take up space also. I was told that clicking a picture would direct them to the profile but not sure how to do that



To shorten URL addresses - use tiny.cc and make _custom_ URLs for each, given what you want is available. So, let's say one of your reference links (is quite long, the photobucket one), you can re-link it to: " tiny.cc/OM2 " ... Under where you paste your existing image URL, there's a lil box with like "tiny.cc/ _customurl_", make sure to fill that out to whatever you want. This way it'll save at least some characters and hopefully clear up some space for BB coding.

To make an image a clickable link:


		HTML:
	

[URL="userLinkHere"][IMG]ImageURLhere[/IMG][/URL]


For example:


Spoiler: coz it is huge lol



The coding for this would look like ..


		HTML:
	

[URL="http://www.tiny.cc/zane1"][IMG]http://www.tiny.cc/zane[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Is my sig too tall? I made the images 240 px in height and the GFX is only 150 px with some 1 px text on top and underneath.


----------



## Luna_Solara

Is my sig size ok?


----------



## Gandalf

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Is my sig too tall? I made the images 240 px in height and the GFX is only 150 px with some 1 px text on top and underneath.



While the images are the right size something seems to be adding unnecessary height to your sig. Right now it is around 280 pixels so I would suggest changing it. Probably something to do with the table you used which is adding space above and below that's pushing you over the limit.



Luna_Solara said:


> Is my sig size ok?



Looks fine to me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Could someone check of my sig exceeds the limit?


----------



## oranje

I just recently uploaded a signature but it is not showing up. Is there something wrong with the format?
Edit: Never mind, I figured it out!


----------



## Gandalf

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Could someone check of my sig exceeds the limit?



Your signature is around 303 pixels in height which is well over the allowed limit of 250. You need to change it as soon as possible!


----------



## SharJoY

Is the size of my sig ok?


----------



## Aradai

I just added some text to the bottom of my sig. Is it alright?


----------



## Cuppycakez

BTW, I think your two sigs above people are ok. Just me though.

And just making sure mines fine because I never know. D:


----------



## Speedydash

Okay, I'll follow the instructions xD Cuz I need to make one myself as well


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Gandalf said:


> While the images are the right size something seems to be adding unnecessary height to your sig. Right now it is around 280 pixels so I would suggest changing it. Probably something to do with the table you used which is adding space above and below that's pushing you over the limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fine to me.



Ah thanks for letting me know, I shall get on it when I wake up


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Just want to make sure my sig is alright now I changed the artwork on the left to 200px, they were 250px before.

Hmm measured it and it still seems a little over ugh :/

Edit- I think 180px was the best height after all xD Believe I fixed it


----------



## Kovka

is my sig okay? I've changed It a couple times.


----------



## FireNinja1

According to the Mac way of measuring it my sig is 246 pixels. Can I put a bunch of links at the bottom of my sig? If so, can I change the color/font?


----------



## Gandalf

Kovka said:


> is my sig okay? I've changed It a couple times.



It's a little way over the limit at the moment. The spoilers are probably putting you over, wouldn't hurt to try getting rid of some of the blank spaces either. You need to drop 30 or so pixels off the height from what I can tell.



FireNinja1 said:


> According to the Mac way of measuring it my sig is 246 pixels. Can I put a bunch of links at the bottom of my sig? If so, can I change the color/font?



You can colour them but remember you are only allowed one line of normal text in addition to the 250 pixel height limit, so make sure the links fit those specifications when changing font (standard text is around 15 pixels from what I can remember).


----------



## Kovka

is this any better?


----------



## FireNinja1

Gandalf said:


> You can colour them but remember you are only allowed one line of normal text in addition to the 250 pixel height limit, so make sure the links fit those specifications when changing font (standard text is around 15 pixels from what I can remember).


Alright thanks for letting me know. I'll add the links I want to add now.


----------



## Nanobyte

Is my sig alright? I'm too lazy to even try doing it myself XD


----------



## kassie

_// Testing signature ~_


----------



## Locket

Is mine good?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I plan on opening an art shop soon and I am wondering if its fine to advertise your shop in your signature?
By this I mean not exactly in text, but as an image?

This for example my signature.






Unless I am missing some image limit to your signature in mind?
I'm just wondering if this is ok.


----------



## Ayaya

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I plan on opening an art shop soon and I am wondering if its fine to advertise your shop in your signature?
> By this I mean not exactly in text, but as an image?
> 
> This for example my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I am missing some image limit to your signature in mind?
> I'm just wondering if this is ok.



According to the rules:


> Do not create threads and posts solely to advertise your blog, forum, Tumblr, YouTube, website, shop, contest/entry, or etc..* Instead, use your signature to share these websites*, but be sure to follow the signature rules. Please realize using a thread specifically to attract attention to your signature is no better than making a thread with the link in the first place.



so it should be fine as long as the signature is 250px tall, and there's no image limit as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ayaya said:


> According to the rules:
> 
> 
> so it should be fine as long as the signature is 250px tall, and there's no image limit as far as I'm aware.


Thank you Ayaya! I love you!

There _is_ a limit _I think_ but I can't remember how many images it is again.... I think its 1 - 3???
Maybe I should just load my signature with 4 small images and see what happens.

*EDIT:* Hm... maybe they took off the limit? I'm not sure. I remember months ago there was a limit but IDK about now...

*EDIT 2:* Nevermind, found the limit.
_



			You have included a total of 5 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 4. Please correct the problem and then continue again.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Mango

///


----------



## sej

Is mine ok?


----------



## KelseyHendrix

Sej said:


> Is mine ok?



Yours would look cleaner if it was centered, with the "Art will be on rotation..." a line below your images. <3 
It's very pretty as is, though.

EDIT: Same with the spoiler. "Art by..." a line below the image. c:


----------



## Gandalf

Sej said:


> Is mine ok?



It's about 280 pixels in height, so you are over by quite a bit.


----------



## kassie

Is mine alright?


----------



## PinkWater

Er, mine's okay, right? It's 700x122 without the text.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Pretty sure mine is alright, but just checking.


----------



## milkyi

Is mine okay? >w<


----------



## Murray

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Pretty sure mine is alright, but just checking.



yes yours is fine



Yuelia said:


> Is mine okay? >w<



no, the image alone is 250px tall which is the limit, so the text and two spoilers takes it beyond


----------



## milkyi

Darn how can I put my spoilers on the side next to my pictures?


----------



## Amalthea

Yuelia said:


> Darn how can I put my spoilers on the side next to my pictures?


Try:
(table)(tr)(td)Picture here(/td)(td)Spoilers here(/td)(/tr)(/table)
That's what I've done with my signature but I've never tried it with spoilers before.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yuelia said:


> Darn how can I put my spoilers on the side next to my pictures?




yes yours is fine[/QUOTE]
Thanks Murray.


----------



## milkyi

FINALLY Fixed it!


----------



## daniduckyface

Is mine okay? I can take my spoiler off. I just wanted to give my pixel creator credit since they didn't sign their name on it. My signature maker did though. I feel like it's just a tad too tall (the images not the spoiler). Input?


----------



## Ayaya

daniduckyface said:


> Is mine okay? I can take my spoiler off. I just wanted to give my pixel creator credit since they didn't sign their name on it. My signature maker did though. I feel like it's just a tad too tall (the images not the spoiler). Input?



Alternatively you could not use a spoiler and just say "signature by _____ | pixel by _____" under the images, aka put it in one line and thus following the rule. You don't really need a spoiler for it.


----------



## daniduckyface

Ayaya said:


> Alternatively you could not use a spoiler and just say "signature by _____ | pixel by _____" under the images, aka put it in one line and thus following the rule. You don't really need a spoiler for it.



Okay good idea. Is it too tall?

- - - Post Merge - - -

It looks a bit tall to me and the pixel maker thought it might be too tall


----------



## Ayaya

daniduckyface said:


> Okay good idea. Is it too tall?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It looks a bit tall to me and the pixel maker thought it might be too tall



The pixel is 256px in height so that's 6px too much. I suggest contacting the maker and see if they can resize it, or you could put it under a spoiler.


----------



## daniduckyface

Ayaya said:


> The pixel is 256px in height so that's 6px too much. I suggest contacting the maker and see if they can resize it, or you could put it under a spoiler.



So removing the spoiler wouldn't put me under at all? I know the signature pic is okay because i've had that for a while and never recevied any kind of penalty

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was thinking of a possible side spoiler for the credit to make it work


----------



## Ayaya

daniduckyface said:


> So removing the spoiler wouldn't put me under at all? I know the signature pic is okay because i've had that for a while and never recevied any kind of penalty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was thinking of a possible side spoiler for the credit to make it work



The one with pixel villagers is okay (it's 200px tall), but the one with I'm assuming your mayor? is not :< 

The code for the spoiler on the side is written in the replies above if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## daniduckyface

Ayaya said:


> The one with pixel villagers is okay (it's 200px tall), but the one with I'm assuming your mayor? is not :<
> 
> The code for the spoiler on the side is written in the replies above if that's what you're looking for.



Okay my friend resized it for me. Does it look better? I'll look at the code next C: thank you for replying so quickly, saw there weren't too many people over here lol


----------



## Ayaya

daniduckyface said:


> Okay my friend resized it for me. Does it look better? I'll look at the code next C: thank you for replying so quickly, saw there weren't too many people over here lol



Yep, it's good now c: Not many people hang out in this part of the forum, and I happen to be free right now lol


----------



## daniduckyface

Ayaya said:


> Yep, it's good now c: Not many people hang out in this part of the forum, and I happen to be free right now lol



Okay thank you so much C: does it look okay now? I tried making the text small


----------



## Ayaya

daniduckyface said:


> Okay thank you so much C: does it look okay now? I tried making the text small



Yes it's okay now


----------



## Mercedes

Please help spoiler ant workim


----------



## Eldin

^ you misspelt the first spoiler

Also, why not just resize the image? c:


----------



## MC4pros

Is my signature okay?


----------



## Gandalf

MC4pros said:


> Is my signature okay?



Yeahp, looks fine to me.


----------



## Chiisanacx

Is that good? And why can't I see my signature ? I can see it in preview but not on posts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait nvm xD I can see it now


----------



## snapdragon

Can anyone tell me how to put a link in my signature that shows as text instead of the URL address? c: Thank you!


----------



## badcrumbs

snapdragon said:


> Can anyone tell me how to put a link in my signature that shows as text instead of the URL address? c: Thank you!



Do you mean showing as text like:

Click here

Vs

Click here: http://moridb.com/  ?


----------



## snapdragon

badcrumbs said:


> Do you mean showing as text like:
> 
> Click here
> 
> Vs
> 
> Click here: http://moridb.com/  ?



YES!!! I see it! I see it! Thank you! xD


----------



## Aradai

snapdragon said:


> Can anyone tell me how to put a link in my signature that shows as text instead of the URL address? c: Thank you!





		HTML:
	

[URL=linkhere]words words words[/URL]

Just add what's needed.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi guys, sorry to be a bother but I was wondering if my new sig is okay? I used the PageRule thing when I 'previewed' the sig and it came up as 249 high from the top of the image to the bottom of the spoiler, but I'm a bit rubbish at stuff like this so I may of made a mistake ><


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is my sig too big?


----------



## Prabha

Is my signature too big?


----------



## Aradai

Prabha said:


> Is my signature too big?



It's 4 pixels too tall, you might wanna fix that.


----------



## Prabha

Aradai said:


> It's 4 pixels too tall, you might wanna fix that.



How is it now?


----------



## Aradai

Prabha said:


> How is it now?


it should be in the requirements now


----------



## Prabha

Aradai said:


> it should be in the requirements now



Great! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Aradai said:


> it should be in the requirements now



But what about mine? I asked too.


----------



## Aradai

Apple2012 said:


> But what about mine? I asked too.



by eyeballing it, (their's was just a gif and I was unsure about how tall a spoiler is) it should be good


----------



## daniduckyface

Just wondering how do you do side spoilers? i would like to stick my bottom text in side spoilers. I just need 2 of them C:


----------



## Murray

daniduckyface said:


> Just wondering how do you do side spoilers? i would like to stick my bottom text in side spoilers. I just need 2 of them C:



I think you mean table formatting which you can find out how to do on the 3rd post of this thread


----------



## daniduckyface

Murray said:


> I think you mean table formatting which you can find out how to do on the 3rd post of this thread



oh okay thank you C:

- - - Post Merge - - -

all i see in the third thread is people asking if their sig is okay

- - - Post Merge - - -



daniduckyface said:


> oh okay thank you C:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> all i see in the third thread is people asking if their sig is okay



disregard found it


----------



## Aradai

Kaiaa said:


> As a request, this is how you make a table so that you can have your images side by side with your spoilers without having to scale down 250 pixel tall images!
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]
> 
> 
> *Example:*
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]


here's the post


----------



## daniduckyface

fixed it but is it too tall now? also any way to get my spoilers centered with my pic?

- - - Post Merge - - -

or too long?


----------



## snapdragon

Hello! How can I resize the image in my siggie? I'd like it a bit smaller c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's not hosted by me so I'd just like to be able to do it...with the coding...? heh, excuse me I am not savvy with these kinds of things!


----------



## snapdragon

Never mind! I just re-sized


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

double checking mines good, edited the text a bit and other things. i did a screenshot and i'm certain it's okay, but just checking.


----------



## snapdragon

I for the life of me cannot figure out how to make the table coding work...when I try to edit it and add in my image links it always gives me the signature guidelines warning ;w; Could anyone help me? I'd like my big siggie pic to be on the left and my town and time zone info + my 2 pixels to be on the right. I'd appreciate it!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> As a request, this is how you make a table so that you can have your images side by side with your spoilers without having to scale down 250 pixel tall images!
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]
> 
> 
> *Example:*
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]



This is what I've been using!


----------



## Gracelia

HTML:
	

[table="width: 700"]
[tr][td]▰ Mayor Sarah of Garden ▰
CST/GMT-6
[img]http://i.imgur.com/YjbO9iV.png[/img][/td]	
[td][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/MMTqDc6.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://oi59.tinypic.com/nvw0w3.jpg[/IMG]
siggie by poppet - pixels by Bunnee & Sej c:[/td]

[/tr][/table]


you'll have to fix the font and what not to what you like.


----------



## snapdragon

Gracelia said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 700"]
> [tr][td]▰ Mayor Sarah of Garden ▰
> CST/GMT-6
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/YjbO9iV.png[/img][/td]
> [td][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/MMTqDc6.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://oi59.tinypic.com/nvw0w3.jpg[/IMG]
> siggie by poppet - pixels by Bunnee & Sej c:[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]
> 
> 
> you'll have to fix the font and what not to what you like.



Oh thank you SO MUCH Gracelia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dear

Can anyone help with a code for a spoiler with a shorter/thinner height? Thanks!


----------



## Loyce

can i get a quick check on this please? it's 250x700 so it's within the size limit but i wanted to double check. thanks!


----------



## snapdragon

Is it possible to left-align my table?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

is my siggy within the guidelines ;o; ?? sorry its my first time trying out this table thing ♡♡


----------



## Chiisanacx

Is mine too big?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And how do you allign pictures to the left?


----------



## lazuli

Chiisanacx said:


> Is mine too big?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And how do you allign pictures to the left?



with the tag. its the default but you're using atm.
unless you meant align to the right, which is the tag.

theres very pretty buttons on the signature edit page that will tell you what to do.​


----------



## Chiisanacx

computertrash said:


> with the tag. its the default but you're using atm.
> unless you meant align to the right, which is the tag.
> 
> theres very pretty buttons on the signature edit page that will tell you what to do.​




Oh thank you!​


----------



## Murray

Chiisanacx said:


> Oh thank you!



no your sig is far beyond the limit. The image itself is 251px tall (where 250px is the limit for the entire thing + 1 line of text) so when you add all the other text and spoiler it is too big


----------



## Chiisanacx

Oh thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## CozyKitsune

Is mine okay?


----------



## kassie

Kaygurl said:


> Is mine okay?



Yep. :> Sitting at 375px ? 115px.


----------



## Mercedes

Is mine ok!


----------



## CozyKitsune

Luckypinch said:


> Is mine ok!



Right now its 269X723

At the moment its too tall....


----------



## Mercedes

Still 2 big?


----------



## CozyKitsune

How do you make your signature have a scroll bar. (Like from left to right.)


----------



## Aradai

Kaygurl said:


> How do you make your signature have a scroll bar. (Like from left to right.)



you shouldn't, because that means that the signature is too big


----------



## CozyKitsune

Oh okay thanks.


----------



## g u m m i

I'm trying to add this View attachment 87706 to my signature.
Is this possible, as it is from my desktop/paint?


----------



## Benevoir

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I'm trying to add this [IMAGE] to my signature.
> Is this possible, as it is from my desktop/paint?


Yep, since the size of your image is 204x620 so you're good!


----------



## g u m m i

I mean, I can't put the picture in there. It says like "Desktop.jpg " or coding when I do it in


----------



## kassie

Upload it to *imgur* then use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags.


----------



## Benevoir

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I mean, I can't put the picture in there. It says like "Desktop.jpg " or coding when I do it in  tags. D:[/QUOTE]
> I never used the image attachment option before so I can't really help you there. orz Try uploading the image using Imgur (no registration) and input the URL into the img tags.
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> dang I got ninja'd


----------



## g u m m i

Thank you so much! {Tempted to make it look cooler by putting a filter on it..}


----------



## Astelulu

Every time I try to upload my animated using the code, it always won't show. ANy help?


----------



## WhyNotAMango

Is the gif fine, I'm using?


----------



## kassie

Looks fine: 500px ? 250px.


----------



## Bowie

I'm pretty certain this is fine, but could I get confirmation?


----------



## Mercedes

Is mine ok? And Bowie yours is


----------



## kassie

Nope @Luckypinch. It's 510px ? 306px.


----------



## Mercedes

selcouth said:


> Nope @Luckypinch. It's 510px ? 306px.



Ok tysm!


----------



## JoJoCan

Is mine okay?


----------



## Caius

Shayne said:


> Is mine okay?



700x200 it's fine.


----------



## PinkWater

I believe mine is fine. Also, anyone know how to ad a link to a signature?


----------



## LambdaDelta

PinkWater said:


> I believe mine is fine. Also, anyone know how to ad a link to a signature?



Just paste in the URL. it should add the BBCode automatically

Or if you want to link it with certain text displayed instead of the URL itself, it'd be



		HTML:
	

[url=(put url here)](put text here)[/url]


So like if you wanted to link a shop thread



		HTML:
	

[url=(put shop url here)]My Shop[/url]


----------



## oswaldies

My signature is way under 250 pixels.
I might add this somewhere in it though "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 50tbt/1200tbt" ​


----------



## rachel7d

Is there a thread to ask people to make you a custom signature? because I want one but can't make it myself.


----------



## Franny

rachel7d said:


> Is there a thread to ask people to make you a custom signature? because I want one but can't make it myself.



check the museum or tbt marketplace. people always make signatures and have shops up there


----------



## rachel7d

Sucre said:


> check the museum or tbt marketplace. people always make signatures and have shops up there



ok. thank you


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Do rotating signatures count as more than one image? I tried to add another image to my signature and it said I had five pictures, exceeding the four-picture limit. The rotating signature is only one


----------



## Jake

LaBelleFleur said:


> Do rotating signatures count as more than one image? I tried to add another image to my signature and it said I had five pictures, exceeding the four-picture limit. The rotating signature is only one  tag, so I assumed it counted as one picture.[/QUOTE]
> 
> No it doesn't
> 
> You have pictures in your spoilers so that's probably why


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jake. said:


> No it doesn't
> 
> You have pictures in your spoilers so that's probably why



I only have two, though, for a total of three including the rotating signature. Adding one more shouldn't be a problem because four is the maximum, but it's telling me I have four already, not sure why...

Figured it out - smilies count as pictures, apparently. There was a  hiding at the bottom of my "Weed Busters!" spoiler.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Kaiaa said:


> As a request, this is how you make a table so that you can have your images side by side with your spoilers without having to scale down 250 pixel tall images!



I copied your text but nothing wants to work right. Could someone with experience of signature formatting kinda tell me what I did wrong so I can fix it?



		HTML:
	

[CENTER][FONT=Book Antiqua][COLOR=#0000FF][B]Dream Code:[/B][/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8C00][B][I] [U]5000 - 2234 - 1500[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
[url=http://backloggery.com/PoizonMushro0m][img]http://backloggery.com/poizonmushro0m/sig.gif[/img][/url]
[table="width: 715]
[tr][td][spoiler=Mario Kart 8 info (Please level me up!)][url=http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/levelup.php?id=1365][img]http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/loadcard.php?id=1365[/img][/url][/spoiler]
[/td]	
[td][spoiler][url=http://cards.n-masters.com/smash4/levelup.php?id=710][img]http://cards.n-masters.com/smash4/loadcard.php?id=710[/img][/url][/spoiler][/td]
[/tr][/table]
[URL="https://twitter.com/PoizonMushro0m"][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/d0nV39d.png[/IMG][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## LaBelleFleur

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I copied your text but nothing wants to work right. Could someone with experience of signature formatting kinda tell me what I did wrong so I can fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][FONT=Book Antiqua][COLOR=#0000FF][B]Dream Code:[/B][/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8C00][B][I] [U]5000 - 2234 - 1500[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
> [url=http://backloggery.com/PoizonMushro0m][img]http://backloggery.com/poizonmushro0m/sig.gif[/img][/url]
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr][td][spoiler=Mario Kart 8 info (Please level me up!)][url=http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/levelup.php?id=1365][img]http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/loadcard.php?id=1365[/img][/url][/spoiler]
> [/td]
> [td][spoiler][url=http://cards.n-masters.com/smash4/levelup.php?id=710][img]http://cards.n-masters.com/smash4/loadcard.php?id=710[/img][/url][/spoiler][/td]
> [/tr][/table]
> [URL="https://twitter.com/PoizonMushro0m"][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/d0nV39d.png[/IMG][/URL][/CENTER]



I added an extra quotation in the 

 tag and now it works for me. Not sure why sometimes it works without it, sometimes it doesn't.



		HTML:
	

[CENTER][FONT=Book Antiqua][COLOR=#0000FF][B]Dream Code:[/B][/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8C00][B][I] [U]5000 - 2234 - 1500[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
[url=http://backloggery.com/PoizonMushro0m][img]http://backloggery.com/poizonmushro0m/sig.gif[/img][/url]
[table="width: 715"]
[tr][td][spoiler=Mario Kart 8 info (Please level me up!)][url=http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/levelup.php?id=1365][img]http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/loadcard.php?id=1365[/img][/url][/spoiler]
[/td]	
[td][spoiler][url=http://cards.n-masters.com/smash4/levelup.php?id=710][img]http://cards.n-masters.com/smash4/loadcard.php?id=710[/img][/url][/spoiler][/td]
[/tr][/table]
[URL="https://twitter.com/PoizonMushro0m"][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/d0nV39d.png[/IMG][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

LaBelleFleur said:


> I added an extra quotation in the
> 
> tag and now it works for me. Not sure why sometimes it works without it, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][FONT=Book Antiqua][COLOR=#0000FF][B]Dream Code:[/B][/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8C00][B][I] [U]5000 - 2234 - 1500[/U][/I][/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
> [url=http://backloggery.com/PoizonMushro0m][img]http://backloggery.com/poizonmushro0m/sig.gif[/img][/url]
> [table="width: 715"]
> [tr][td][spoiler=Mario Kart 8 info (Please level me up!)][url=http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/levelup.php?id=1365][img]http://www.n-masters.com/mariokartlicense/loadcard.php?id=1365[/img][/url][/spoiler]
> [/td]
> [td][spoiler][url=http://cards.n-masters.com/smash4/levelup.php?id=710][img]http://cards.n-masters.com/smash4/loadcard.php?id=710[/img][/url][/spoiler][/td]
> [/tr][/table]
> [URL="https://twitter.com/PoizonMushro0m"][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/d0nV39d.png[/IMG][/URL][/CENTER]








This is what I got on my end. The unevenness between both spoilers is kinda bugging me. How would I make them both the same size and fill the sig box perfectly?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Looks like you've gotten it somewhat sorted out. From my google searching, I can't see any way to define the width of a BB Code table cell without going into HTML.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

LaBelleFleur said:


> Looks like you've gotten it somewhat sorted out. From my google searching, I can't see any way to define the width of a BB Code table cell without going into HTML.


So I have the spacing sorted, is there any way to center text without tampering with the HTML?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

PoizonMushro0m said:


> So I have the spacing sorted, is there any way to center text without tampering with the HTML?



Not really sure what you mean, like centre the text in the spoiler? You can do that like this:


		HTML:
	

[center][spoiler=Look at me, I'm centred!]Bloop.[/spoiler][/center]



Spoiler: Look at me, I'm centred!



Bloop.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

LaBelleFleur said:


> Looks like you've gotten it somewhat sorted out. From my google searching, I can't see any way to define the width of a BB Code table cell without going into HTML.


Got everything sorted the way I wanted it, thanks for the help!


----------



## Peebers

LaBelleFleur said:


> snip



Can you give me the code for your signature? I don't know how to make the images left and right and stuff :c


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Peebers said:


> Can you give me the code for your signature? I don't know how to make the images left and right and stuff :c



My signature is a disgustingly long pile of messy code. My web dev teacher would be ashamed.
This is it in a nutshell:


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 715;height: 250"]
[tr]
[td][img]http://i.imgur.com/g2R757n.gif[/img][/td]
[td][spoiler]Bloop.[/spoiler][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


Result:








Spoiler



Bloop.




It's just a table with one row and two cells: one for the picture on the left, one for the spoilers on the right. You can find more info on the first page, third post. If there's something specific you need help with, let me know!
P.S.: I have no idea if the 'height: 250' actually does anything.


----------



## kitten9

Is mine OK??
I made mine and its not _so_ great, but I'm just wondering if it's an OK size and everything ~


----------



## Peebers

Could anyone help?? I'm trying to link my artshop in my sig using the girl, but everytime I try it, I click the preview button and it comes up blank. Are we not allowed to put urls in our sigs?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Peebers said:


> Could anyone help?? I'm trying to link my artshop in my sig using the girl, but everytime I try it, I click the preview button and it comes up blank. Are we not allowed to put urls in our sigs?



If it's coming up blank you probably broke a tag or something.
To link a picture, stick the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/html]
Result:


----------



## Peebers

LaBelleFleur said:


> If it's coming up blank you probably broke a tag or something.
> To link a picture, stick the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/html]
> Result:



thank you! i'm going to try it ;u; 

you're like the jesus of this thread lmao


----------



## Peebers

eep! double post!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay it worked! thank you so much ;u; <3


----------



## SharJoY

Is there a way to make the one on the right sit on the far right and the one in the middle be centered between the other two?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

mysticoma said:


> Is there a way to make the one on the right sit on the far right and the one in the middle be centered between the other two?



Not sure what you're referring to?


----------



## spamurai

So many peoples signatures are far too big -_-


----------



## Murray

@spamurai

just report them


----------



## spamurai

Murray said:


> @spamurai
> 
> just report them



I used to report them all the time when I kept being told mine was too big. Nothing ever happened xD


----------



## Jeff THE Best

How do I do image tags? I read the first post, and it didn't tell how to unless I missed it. I am trying to put a gif as my sig, and I have it on tinypic, now I just need to know what to do next... Can anyone help?


----------



## Miharu

Jeff THE Best said:


> How do I do image tags? I read the first post, and it didn't tell how to unless I missed it. I am trying to put a gif as my sig, and I have it on tinypic, now I just need to know what to do next... Can anyone help?



All you need to do is put [ img] -place image/gif link here- [ /img] 
c: Make sure to take out the spaces when you use it!~ c:​


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Miharu said:


> All you need to do is put [ img] -place image/gif link here- [ /img]
> c: Make sure to take out the spaces when you use it!~ c:​



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Now I'm trying to do a table so I have stuff on the right and stuff on the left, but it doesn't work... Nothing shows up 

Here is the code I put. Can anyone tell me what's wrong?

[ table="width: 715 ]
[ tr ]
[ td ][ IMG ] http://i58.tinypic.com/2ebyfli.jpg [ /IMG ][ /td ]	
[ td ][ spoiler= [ FONT=Comic Sans MS ][ COLOR="#0000FF" ] Open Me :3 [ /COLOR ][ /FONT ] ] [ FONT=Comic Sans MS ][ COLOR="#0000FF" ] [ SIZE=2 ] I made the sig myself  [ /SIZE ]
[ SIZE=1 ] Sprites were found [ URL="http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54852487291/animal-crossing-sprites-masterpost" ] here [ /URL ] ... [ /SIZE ][ /COLOR ][ /FONT ] [ /spoiler ][ /td ]

[ /tr ][ /table ]


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Can anyone help me? Please...? Help?


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Nevermind...


----------



## mayortadashi

Im not sure if my sig is too big


----------



## WonderK

Your signature is exactly 500x250 pixels. Your signature should be fine in terms of size, but you might want to re-size it a little bit vertically wise.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

Just here to get my yearly checkup  I think it's a good size, but I'm not too sure...


----------



## WonderK

Your signature is 210px vertically. You're fine.


----------



## SneakySamurott

Is it possible to make a signature on mobile?

- - - Post Merge - - -

As in one with a picture, whenever I try it doesn't work for me :/


----------



## chainosaur

Is it normal to see an animated signature here, but no where else on the forum?


----------



## Dinosaurz

How many lines of text can I get along with my sig?


----------



## WonderK

@SneakySamurott: I'm pretty sure there are some sites that allow you to do that. It is, however, best to get on a computer to make one/request one.

@2xdinosaurs: Here as in The Bell Tree HQ forum? I've never heard of that happening.

@Slammint: Your signature is 250px vertically. You actually can't have any lines of text unless you resize it or get a new one.


----------



## Chris

Slammint said:


> How many lines of text can I get along with my sig?





WonderK said:


> @Slammint: Your signature is 250px vertically. You actually can't have any lines of text unless you resize it or get a new one.



One line of text (in the default font size or smaller) is allowed alongside a 250px tall signature.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tina said:


> One line of text (in the default font size or smaller) is allowed alongside a 250px tall signature.



Oh thanks. Gonna fit everything on one line xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is that ok?


----------



## dorak

Is my signature okay?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

Does the spoiler in my signature make it too big?


----------



## Jacob

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Does the spoiler in my signature make it too big?



Your sig is 236 pixels tall, you are fine.


----------



## spamurai

Oh look, a free app in my signature


----------



## lPeachy

This is probably super obvious, but how do I get my spoiler to not have any text in it? So that's it's just a skinny, simple spoiler.


----------



## Raffy

lPeachy said:


> This is probably super obvious, but how do I get my spoiler to not have any text in it? So that's it's just a skinny, simple spoiler.



put a space where you would put the title

[.spoiler=  ]testy[/spoiler]


----------



## spamurai

lPeachy said:


> This is probably super obvious, but how do I get my spoiler to not have any text in it? So that's it's just a skinny, simple spoiler.





		HTML:
	

[spoiler= ] put stuff here [/spoiler]


Like this 


Spoiler:  



put stuff here


----------



## Murray

In case anyone isn't aware, Tinypic is known to have problems hosting your images/it can swap them out for other images for some people. This has been edited into the main post but just to repeat it here, if you are using Tinypic to host an image in your sig we recommend you host on imgur instead (it's the best hosting site that doesn't need an account).


----------



## GalacticGhost

My sig isn't too big, is it?


----------



## Jacob

SuperStar2361 said:


> My sig isn't too big, is it?



Actually, with the scroll bar on the bottom, urs is at 262, so maybe make the left table a little skinnier or the words smaller so it doesn't need to scroll and you should be ok


----------



## GalacticGhost

Jacob_lawall said:


> Actually, with the scroll bar on the bottom, urs is at 262, so maybe make the left table a little skinnier or the words smaller so it doesn't need to scroll and you should be ok



Oh, OK! I've tried to fix it, so is it OK now?


----------



## dubaidames0072

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]	
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


----------



## Keiko

Does anyone think that my signature is too big, or is it correct? I think it might be good enough, but I still want to check either way. I edited out a photo that I really liked earlier, so that's why it's considerably smaller now.


----------



## Jacob

Keiko said:


> Does anyone think that my signature is too big, or is it correct? I think it might be good enough, but I still want to check either way. I edited out a photo that I really liked earlier, so that's why it's considerably smaller now.



Yours meets the requirements by so much


----------



## Keiko

Jacob_lawall said:


> Yours meets the requirements by so much



Thank you for answering my question, I appreciate it! :3


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Could someone please tell me if my sig is too large? I checked it, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## Jacob

Penguin ^-^ said:


> Could someone please tell me if my sig is too large? I checked it, but I just want to be sure.



its fine, 250 exactly


----------



## Penguin ^-^

Buddy said:


> its fine, 250 exactly



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sleepi

could someone let me know if my signature is too big? o:


----------



## Murray

Sleepi said:


> could someone let me know if my signature is too big? o:



Looks good to me


----------



## LambdaDelta

anyone got a sig randomizer site outside of what's given in the OP?

specifically one that actually allows for organization of multiple different randomizers as opposed to just dumping everything into one master randomizer url


----------



## Jacob

LambdaDelta said:


> anyone got a sig randomizer site outside of what's given in the OP?
> 
> specifically one that actually allows for organization of multiple different randomizers as opposed to just dumping everything into one master randomizer url



I used to use this one a lot, it worked pretty well for me.

However, I have not tried multiple different randomizers with it...

http://sig.grumpybumpers.com/


----------



## AccfSally

Can someone let me know if my sig is too big or not?


----------



## Sholee

AccfSally said:


> Can someone let me know if my sig is too big or not?



it's fine :]


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Hello. I was just wondering if there's any way that you can change your signature permissions. If so, how?
Thanks.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Hello. I was just wondering if there's any way that you can change your signature permissions. If so, how?
> Thanks.


No, there isn't. What are you trying to do? The only thing that's not allowed through permissions is HTML, but most stuff is achievable through BB code anyways.


----------



## Panda Hero

It says I can't upload gifs, but other people have gifs. What do you have to do to be able to upload one for your sig?


----------



## Oblivia

Panda Hero said:


> It says I can't upload gifs, but other people have gifs. What do you have to do to be able to upload one for your sig?



You'd want to upload the .gif to an external hosting site (I prefer imgur.com) and insert it like you would any other image.

[IMG]imgur link goes here[/IMG]


----------



## Panda Hero

Oblivia said:


> You'd want to upload the .gif to an external hosting site (I prefer imgur.com) and insert it like you would any other image.
> 
> [IMG]imgur link goes here[/IMG]



Okay! Thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did what you said but it's not showing up. (its just the blue box with the question mark thing)


----------



## Oblivia

Panda Hero said:


> Okay! Thank you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I did what you said but it's not showing up. (its just the blue box with the question mark thing)



Assuming you used imgur, make sure you're using the direct link and insert it as shown above.  There should also be an option that says something like BBCode (forums) in the list of options to share the image, and you could just copy and paste that entire link when editing your signature.

If you're still having issues, post a screenshot here so I can try and figure out exactly what the problem is.


----------



## Panda Hero

Oblivia said:


> Assuming you used imgur, make sure you're using the direct link and insert it as shown above.  There should also be an option that says something like BBCode (forums) in the list of options to share the image, and you could just copy and paste that entire link when editing your signature.
> 
> If you're still having issues, post a screenshot here so I can try and figure out exactly what the problem is.



Okay, thank you for the help c:


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Is my signature a good size or is it to long/tall?
Thanks


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Is my signature a good size or is it to long/tall?
> Thanks


Your signature is fine - it's 250 pixels tall, which is exactly the limit.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Does anyone know how to make the spoiler smaller? As in the white bar? I've seen it around a lot but I don't know the code for it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Does anyone know how to make the spoiler smaller? As in the white bar? I've seen it around a lot but I don't know the code for it.


You mean a spoiler with no title?
	
	




		HTML:
	

[spoiler=" "]:D[/spoiler]

Result:



Spoiler:


----------



## Araie

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Does anyone know how to make the spoiler smaller? As in the white bar? I've seen it around a lot but I don't know the code for it.



If you mean  to make to spoiler itself smaller, this thread should help you.


----------



## FancyThat

I've edited my signature, is it ok now?


----------



## Goth

Is my signature good? Also how many pixels is one line of text? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## ToxiFoxy

My signature will not show up when I do the table thing


----------



## Peter

ToxiFoxy said:


> My signature will not show up when I do the table thing



I see a picture in your sig, on the right side? 
should there be other things? c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy

peterjohnson said:


> I see a picture in your sig, on the right side?
> should there be other things? c:



It's only there because I edited it and didn't use he table thing but I wkuld like to add text next to it :/


----------



## Mars Adept

Is my sig too big? I used the eyeball method and it seemed to be ok.


----------



## Xolexiii

I don't understand why my signature won't show up...anyone know why? In settings it says that it's there, :///


edit - never mind


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

Nvm, used a sizer tool~


----------



## piske

Could someone tell me how I can get my spoiler underneath my image? I looked at earlier posts on tables but I can't seem to figure it out ;v; please and thank you


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz

Is my sig OK?


----------



## Murray

Dubstep4Dayz said:


> Is my sig OK?



yes


----------



## piske

pinelle said:


> Could someone tell me how I can get my spoiler underneath my image? I looked at earlier posts on tables but I can't seem to figure it out ;v; please and thank you



Never mind, abandoned the table ;v;


----------



## Kittyinpink87

is my signature okay?


----------



## Mars Adept

Still waiting for an answer on my sig.


----------



## Murray

Kittyinpink87 said:


> is my signature okay?


yes


BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Still waiting for an answer on my sig.


it's fine


----------



## RaniPlays

Is my sig ok? and where do I find the animal pixel arts? my computer deleted my shortcut for em :/


----------



## Araie

RaniPlays said:


> Is my sig ok? and where do I find the animal pixel arts? my computer deleted my shortcut for em :/



Right now, your signature is ok. To answer your other question, for some reason (for me at least), the link isn't working. Here it is anyways though. (It's here!)


----------



## Katattacc

Thank you! I couldn't figure out how to get a gif as my signature for the longest time!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Never knew a line of standard text was allowed and just thought people were pushing those limits, lol. Now I feel like making my signature 251 pixels to be edgy.

Anyway, "standard text" is just meaning the size, right? Different colours or fonts are okay?


----------



## Araie

Araie said:


> Right now, your signature is ok. To answer your other question, for some reason (for me at least), the link isn't working. Here it is anyways though. (It's here!)


Just to correct myself, I've found another site that has the villager sprites which is actually working. Here they are!


----------



## helloxcutiee

My signature was taken down a couple hours ago. Is it okay now?


----------



## seliph

Helloxcutiee said:


> My signature was taken down a couple hours ago. Is it okay now?



Right now your signature is 292 pixels tall.
Might wanna scale it down by 40px or so, especially if there's text underneath


----------



## helloxcutiee

nvll said:


> Right now your signature is 292 pixels tall.
> Might wanna scale it down by 40px or so, especially if there's text underneath



Okay, thank you for the help!


----------



## chocopug

I've been trying to use the tables code provided in this thread, but I keep getting a horizontal scrollbar whatever I do! I just want a few words of text and a small (like 100x100px) image, so nothing that should be making it so wide that it needs a scrollbar. What am I doing wrong? Am I missing something really obvious?

Okay, so I've discovered that the scrollbar appears whenever the table width goes above 705 in the code. I have no idea why, but I'm just going to leave it at that...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

chocopug said:


> I've been trying to use the tables code provided in this thread, but I keep getting a horizontal scrollbar whatever I do! I just want a few words of text and a small (like 100x100px) image, so nothing that should be making it so wide that it needs a scrollbar. What am I doing wrong? Am I missing something really obvious?
> 
> Okay, so I've discovered that the scrollbar appears whenever the table width goes above 705 in the code. I have no idea why, but I'm just going to leave it at that...



The width of the forums is only a bit over 700px so if the table is larger than that it just won't fit horizontally.  

If you open the spoiler on my signature you'll see the scrollbar pop up, and for good reason.


----------



## Dinosaurz

is mine ok


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

StarryWolf said:


> is mine ok



Chrome says your image is 500x250 - that's fine.


----------



## Dinosaurz

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Chrome says your image is 500x250 - that's fine.



tank you! I thought so too but by eyeballing i wasnt sure


----------



## pandapples

I don't understand. My image is 229x240 someone pls help. The spoiler line doesn't count as the +one line of text? 

nvm I guess that's it. That's depressing.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pandapples said:


> I don't understand. My image is 229x240 someone pls help. The spoiler line doesn't count as the +one line of text?
> 
> nvm I guess that's it. That's depressing.



Good to see you fixed it with a table, lol. Since your image is 10 pixels short of 250 I think you'd get away with it though. Tables add a little bit of extra space at the bottom but I've kept quiet about it...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! Does anyone know why the text in my signature spoilers is offset to the right? It's weird and bugging me a little.


----------



## Akira-chan

Ok so like can someone help me I can't put a gif in my sig because it keeps saying its too big and ive been reducing it and reducing it and ive put it up on Imgur and it won't go in. Idk what's going on because I keep making my gif smaller and smaller and I don't know what else to do....please help!


----------



## jiny

Akira-chan said:


> Ok so like can someone help me I can't put a gif in my sig because it keeps saying its too big and ive been reducing it and reducing it and ive put it up on Imgur and it won't go in. Idk what's going on because I keep making my gif smaller and smaller and I don't know what else to do....please help!



what gif are you trying to use, maybe i can help


----------



## Akira-chan

Well....its kinda a weird gif so yeah. Its not inappropriate its just really weird



Spoiler: Don't judge me please...




.




(it might not play but whatever ;-; I'm a loner)


----------



## jiny

Akira-chan said:


> Well....its kinda a weird gif so yeah. Its not inappropriate its just really weird
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't judge me please...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167806.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it might not play but whatever ;-; I'm a loner)



try using the direct link of the gif. don't save the image then upload it onto your signature because then it won't work. do you have the actual link of the gif? you can try this code:



		HTML:
	

[img]-link here[/img]


----------



## Akira-chan

NM GOT IT THANK YOU SO MUCH UGH THANK YOU.


----------



## SharJoY

I have been trying to get the pic in my sig to the far right and keep the test at the far left, but have not been successful.  Also, when I try to change the color of the text, I then get a message that my sig is too big.  Anyone able to help me out with this?


----------



## Gracelia

*@ Misti:*
I hope it's okay! I'm not sure if this is what you may envision it to be like, but to get the table settings to maneuver things around, play with the bolded 600, that will change its width 

 and to change font colour, [COLOR="#[B]0000CD[/B]"], change the symbols bolded, through the drop list they have here on TBT or you can use this website: 
click here
 to select the colour you desire, and then take the hex code it provides (the 6 digit & letter combo)

Preview:

Main Town: Mayor Oma of Mystic FC: 4399-0722-8433
2nd Town: Mayor Siobhan of BodhiWyn FC: 0276-1443-2058
Cycling town: Mayor Grace of Sedonah FC: 4399-0722-8433





*Coding*
:


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 600, align: right"]
[tr]
	[td][COLOR="#0000CD"]Main Town: Mayor Oma of Mystic FC: 4399-0722-8433
2nd Town: Mayor Siobhan of BodhiWyn FC: 0276-1443-2058
Cycling town: Mayor Grace of Sedonah FC: 4399-0722-8433[/COLOR][/td]
	[td][IMG]http://oi64.tinypic.com/33numno.jpg[/IMG][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## Jacob

@Misti, Gracelia did the table right, but if I read ur post correctly, you wanted the text to be on the left? To do that, you would need a table column in the middle of the two, and depending on how far away you want them, type some letters in white so they r invisible (I'm not really sure how else to space them, sorry)


Main Town: Mayor Oma of Mystic FC: 4399-0722-8433
2nd Town: Mayor Siobhan of BodhiWyn FC: 0276-1443-2058
Cycling town: Mayor Grace of Sedonah FC: 4399-0722-8433 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -







		HTML:
	

[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
	[td][COLOR="#B22222"]Main Town: Mayor Oma of Mystic FC: 4399-0722-8433
2nd Town: Mayor Siobhan of BodhiWyn FC: 0276-1443-2058
Cycling town: Mayor Grace of Sedonah FC: 4399-0722-8433[/COLOR][/td]
	[td][COLOR="#FFFFFF"] - - - - - - - - - -  -- - - - -[/COLOR][/td]
	[td][IMG]http://oi64.tinypic.com/33numno.jpg[/IMG][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]





Edit: Oh turns out Gracelia did have it right, sorry

However, you would need to make the table 700 in width, not 600, and also take away the "right" alignment.


Main Town: Mayor Oma of Mystic FC: 4399-0722-8433
2nd Town: Mayor Siobhan of BodhiWyn FC: 0276-1443-2058
Cycling town: Mayor Grace of Sedonah FC: 4399-0722-8433







		HTML:
	

[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
	[td][COLOR="#0000CD"]Main Town: Mayor Oma of Mystic FC: 4399-0722-8433
2nd Town: Mayor Siobhan of BodhiWyn FC: 0276-1443-2058
Cycling town: Mayor Grace of Sedonah FC: 4399-0722-8433[/COLOR][/td]
	[td][IMG]http://oi64.tinypic.com/33numno.jpg[/IMG][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## SharJoY

@Gracelia and Jacob - thank you both so much!!


----------



## Gracelia

You're welcome! and thanks to Jacob too, I missed a few things in the initial coding. :,)


----------



## serena186

How do I make a spoiler (that drop down menu)? Didn't see it in the first post. Thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm. I scrolled through a few pages and found a post about it with the code. I hope it can be added later to the first post for easy finding.


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing


----------



## Athelwyn

A question about signature formatting: I designed the gifs in my sig so that I could have three across (once my next dream town is ready) while still being within the 715px width maximum.
I only need the two images to display for now. But I tried adding a third to see what it would look like when I need to do so, and I got a horizontal scrollbar. 

So my question is, how can I use bbcode to change the margin/padding around the images so I can display three across? That seems to be the issue. I only need a few pixels in between each image.


----------



## Athelwyn

No one knows how to set an image border using BBCode?


----------



## SummerHime

Is this alright? Please let me know if I need to scale it down, it somehow gets bigger when I upload it ^^"


----------



## Araie

SummerHime said:


> Is this alright? Please let me know if I need to scale it down, it somehow gets bigger when I upload it ^^"


It's fine the way it is.


----------



## Hay

So I was wondering, I just had my signature from town one and a spoiler under it, but I thought the spoiler would count as the +1 text, and it was told to be removed since it was to big. I'm kind of confused.. Can someone help me with that?


----------



## Araie

Hayhay916 said:


> So I was wondering, I just had my signature from town one and a spoiler under it, but I thought the spoiler would count as the +1 text, and it was told to be removed since it was to big. I'm kind of confused.. Can someone help me with that?



The spoiler did not count as the one line of text. Because your signature was 250 pixels, if you add the spoiler, it was an additional 50 pixels, so it was over the limit unfortunately. There is an example of this in the guide itself, if you want to take a look at it (it can be found under the "Examples" section and then under "The Bad").


----------



## Hay

Araie said:


> The spoiler did not count as the one line of text. Because your signature was 250 pixels, if you add the spoiler, it was an additional 50 pixels, so it was over the limit unfortunately. There is an example of this in the guide itself, if you want to take a look at it (it can be found under the "Examples" section and then under "The Bad").


Thank you, Is there a way I can put a spoiler on the left side and not on the bottom to save room?


----------



## Araie

Even if you moved it to the left it wouldn't be saving room, it will just be smaller, but it will still take up an additional 50 pixels. Just so that you still know, if you wanted to move it to the left, you would have to use a table. The code for it could always be a bit different, it doesn't have to be exactly like what's below.


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 100, align: left"]
[tr]
[td][spoiler=Title]Words inside spoiler.[/spoiler][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

Preview: 




Spoiler: Title



Words inside spoiler.


----------



## spamurai

Araie said:


> Even if you moved it to the left it wouldn't be saving room, it will just be smaller, but it will still take up an additional 50 pixels. Just so that you still know, if you wanted to move it to the left, you would have to use a table. The code for it could always be a bit different, it doesn't have to be exactly like what's below.
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 100, align: left"]
> [tr]
> [td][spoiler=Title]Words inside spoiler.[/spoiler][/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]
> 
> Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> Words inside spoiler.



Awww, mini spoiler xD


----------



## Bowie

Would my signature be too big if I added some (size 1) text below it? I just want to have a link to my art thread in there.


----------



## Araie

Bowie said:


> Would my signature be too big if I added some (size 1) text below it? I just want to have a link to my art thread in there.



Yep! There would be plenty of room.


----------



## Bowie

Araie said:


> Yep! There would be plenty of room.



Thank you!


----------



## A r i a n e

Hi! I tried adding a signature but it doesn't show up for some reason? It's a 500x100 picture and a line of text, is it too big?
OH, never mind, it worked, sorry about that


----------



## Razpup

So how about my signature?


----------



## Araie

Razpup said:


> So how about my signature?



Your signature is fine the way it is right now.


----------



## Razpup

Araie said:


> Your signature is fine the way it is right now.



Thanks


----------



## chapstick

How about mine?


----------



## Mars Adept

I used the eyeball method and it looks too big to me, although I may be wrong since I'm not a staff member.


----------



## xara

What about my signature?


----------



## AwesomeYveltal

Inspiring 

Currently mine is under construction but what do you guys think I should do 

(ahh this is so weird, I joined in 2014 and came back after two years and people that joined after me have like everything D: )


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Maxibear42 said:


> How about mine?


Yours is fine!



heartbreaker said:


> What about my signature?


I believe yours is fine, but I'll double check before I head to bed tonight.


----------



## chapstick

Is it still okay?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

heartbreaker said:


> What about my signature?


Yours appears to be right at the limit! So you should be fine imo. 



Maxibear42 said:


> Is it still okay?


Yes.


----------



## chapstick

cool


----------



## f11

My the height of my image is 250 and I have one line of text? Can someone double check because I'm pretty sure it is 250 pixels high


----------



## f11

Bump


----------



## spamurai

It's hard to tell in the spoiler, but it looks close.
I'd check you don't have a blank line above your image or in between the image and text.


----------



## Jake

gun said:


> My the height of my image is 250 and I have one line of text? Can someone double check because I'm pretty sure it is 250 pixels high



Your signature was removed because we allow 250 pixels, plus one line of standard text. Whilst your main image was 250 pixels tall, and there was one line of standard text underneath the star emojis between the text were bigger than the size of standard text, thus violating the signature guidelines.
As of now, your current signature is fine, because the star emojis aren't bigger than the size of standard text.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

would my signature be okay?


----------



## Peter

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> would my signature be okay?



Yeah it looks fine, your white picture is 150px tall. For future reference you're allowed anything up to 250px + one line of standard size text directly underneath.


----------



## xara

Is my signature okay? 

I feel like it's too big, but I want to double check.


----------



## Laudine

heartbreaker said:


> Is my signature okay?
> 
> I feel like it's too big, but I want to double check.



It's too big unfortunately! It is 270px tall :c


----------



## xara

Laudine said:


> It's too big unfortunately! It is 270px tall :c



Darn! Alright, thanks for letting me know c:


----------



## Liamslash

Is mine good? If not, could someone kindly resize it as I can't.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Liamslash said:


> Is mine good? If not, could someone kindly resize it as I can't.



Yep! Even got room for a spoiler if ya wanted.


----------



## vel

you can only put 4 gifs right, but unlimited pictures or is it just 4 all images ?


----------



## Daydream

Hey! My signature was erased, I'm sorry about that. 

How tall is it? I guess the problem comes from the spoiler... Is there a way to make it smaller? If not, can I add a line of text instead?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jake

Pixr said:


> Hey! My signature was erased, I'm sorry about that.
> 
> How tall is it? I guess the problem comes from the spoiler... Is there a way to make it smaller? If not, can I add a line of text instead?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



If you remove the title from the spoiler and add a space so it appears as so it should be fine


Spoiler:  



text





		HTML:
	

[spoiler= ]text[/spoiler]


----------



## Daydream

Jake said:


> If you remove the title from the spoiler and add a space so it appears as so it should be fine
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler= ]text[/spoiler]



Thank you very much!


----------



## Liamslash

Is mine good? Still not used to making them the right size


----------



## f11

Liamslash said:


> Is mine good? Still not used to making them the right size


looks fine to me.


----------



## Liamslash

Crys said:


> looks fine to me.



Thank you.


----------



## Trystin

Hi there! I just updated mine and wanted to make sure it would be okay


----------



## f11

purpleunicorns said:


> Hi there! I just updated mine and wanted to make sure it would be okay


its legal and lookin fine


----------



## Tensu

Is mine too big?


----------



## Araie

Azure said:


> Is mine too big?



There's enough room for the GIFs, but not the spoiler, so yes, it's too big.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Do the spoilers on the right side of my signature go below the GIF for anyone on here? Looks fine to me in Opera and Firefox on Linux but sometimes there are inconsistencies between browsers and operating systems.


----------



## Pinkbell

Is mine okay? qq


----------



## Araie

Pinkbell said:


> Is mine okay? qq



Yours is fine.


----------



## Pinkbell

Araie said:


> Yours is fine.



Yay I was worried due to adding my villagers > . < !


----------



## Cudon

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Do the spoilers on the right side of my signature go below the GIF for anyone on here? Looks fine to me in Opera and Firefox on Linux but sometimes there are inconsistencies between browsers and operating systems.


No, the spoilers dont go under the gif for me, but I'm pretty the sig overall is too big. 310 x 740 basically. But I'm not sure though, but it does seem a bit too big for me


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Dinomates said:


> No, the spoilers dont go under the gif for me, but I'm pretty the sig overall is too big. 310 x 740 basically. But I'm not sure though, but it does seem a bit too big for me



Hmm... it's odd because you're allowed an image of 250 pixels vertically plus a line of text but due to the margins the signature works out larger. Whatever size it really is or should be, I won't dare to make it any larger.


----------



## xara

is mine okay? i feel like it's too big but I followed the 250 x 715 thing so idk


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

heartbreaker said:


> is mine okay? i feel like it's too big but I followed the 250 x 715 thing so idk


Your image is broken, and by the looks of it, you hosted it somewhere that does not keep the files permanently since the idea is that you download them. If you need somewhere to host images, I'd recommend Imgur or contact myself if you'd rather trust some stranger on t'internet.


----------



## piske

Fixed my signature height! sorry mods -3-


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How is my signature? Is it too tall, or is it just fine?


----------



## Araie

Apple2012 said:


> How is my signature? Is it too tall, or is it just fine?



It's fine, don't worry.


----------



## xara

Is mine okay?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

harlequin said:


> Is mine okay?


The image is exactly 250 pixels tall, so yeah.


----------



## Chicha

Is my signature okay? I'm trying to get the text to be a little more lower center with my image. Does anyone know how to do that?

This is my current code:



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 225, align: right"]
[tr]
[td][SIZE=1][URL="http://stuffinsweets.tumblr.com/"]tumblr[/URL]
[URL="http://stuffinsweets.tumblr.com/post/145787459366/bwagency-4500-6469-3669-with-this-summer-update"]pkmn town[/URL]
[URL="http://dreamingofacnl.tumblr.com/"]dream towns[/URL]
[URL="http://toyhou.se/Sirena"]toyhouse[/URL]
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?380489"]sig art[/URL][/SIZE][/td]	
[td][img]http://i.imgur.com/EIVuBdH.png[/img][/td]

[/tr][/table]


Thank you to anyone can help! Resizing the image isn't a problem if it's still too big.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

How do you do a spoiler?


----------



## jiny

how can I get an image on the left side with the text on the right side?? i really want my sig like that.


----------



## Araie

pawpatrolbab said:


> How do you do a spoiler?





		HTML:
	

[spoiler=Title]Hi[/spoiler]

So it will come out like so:


Spoiler: Title



Hi


----------



## Sugapuff

i have a signature on my laptop how do i upload it? it always asks for a link


----------



## Liamslash

Sugapuff said:


> i have a signature on my laptop how do i upload it? it always asks for a link



Upload to imgur, that's what I do. When you upload it, go get the "direct link" and tag it


		HTML:
	

[img]http://i.imgur.com/IKTN5zp.png[/img]


----------



## Sugapuff

Liamslash said:


> Upload to imgur, that's what I do. When you upload it, go get the "direct link" and tag it
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/IKTN5zp.png[/img]




done it  thank you


----------



## Liamslash

Sugapuff said:


> done it  thank you



I don't think you got the direct link, also make sure it's 250 pixels tall, that's the limit for height.


----------



## Sugapuff

Liamslash said:


> I don't think you got the direct link, also make sure it's 250 pixels tall, that's the limit for height.



re done it, its showing now


----------



## pinkcotton

How do I add a sigmature to my posts/profile on my phone?


----------



## namiieco

pinklolipop34 said:


> How do I add a sigmature to my posts/profile on my phone?


Go to settings at the top of the screen and then signature on the sidebar 
You should probably upload your picture/gif to Imgur (or another image hosting site) copy the url and upload it using the picture icon .


----------



## pinkcotton

That's the thing! There's no settings on mobile.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pinklolipop34 said:


> That's the thing! There's no settings on mobile.


Make sure this box is checked. Mines already was.




- - - Post Merge - - -

Or just use the desktop site on your phone, or skip the phone part altogether.


----------



## Fleshy

I'm trying to add this to my signature: (it should be a gif...)
http://gifcreator.me/viewgif/20161011-03-uenOxnAcuWniXTft-n4aS6P
http://imgur.com/a/7BMSS
​
but for some reason it won't work, it won't let me add it as a picture here either (from imgur), i'm not sure if I have it in the wrong format or something but if someone could help me or point me in the right direction that'd be really cool, thanks!!


----------



## Bunnilla

Fleshy said:


> I'm trying to add this to my signature: (it should be a gif...)
> http://gifcreator.me/viewgif/20161011-03-uenOxnAcuWniXTft-n4aS6P
> http://imgur.com/a/7BMSS
> View attachment 185613​
> but for some reason it won't work, it won't let me add it as a picture here either (from imgur), i'm not sure if I have it in the wrong format or something but if someone could help me or point me in the right direction that'd be really cool, thanks!!



I can help! give me a sec :3

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -

Works for me! Anyways Cool dude with Flesh, you need to put this in your sig. I uploaded it to my imgur btw, here you go :3 (take out the "F") [imgF]http://i.imgur.com/h9mSf0u.gif[/img] and put it in your sig with . Hope this helps ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you need it resized, lemme know I will be glad to do it ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ​


----------



## Reyrey

It won't let me even upload it to imgur.. wtf..


----------



## Araie

Reyrey said:


> It won't let me even upload it to imgur.. wtf..



You're uploading from this website, correct? If you are, is it giving you some kind of error message or is it just not showing up when you try to upload it? Depending on what you're uploading, it could also just be an invalid file as well.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Reyrey said:


> It won't let me even upload it to imgur.. wtf..


What are you trying to upload? Can you share it via cloud storage or request to email it to me?


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Hello! For some reason the image doesn't show up when I try to put it in the signature, what I'm trying to use are these:
http://imgur.com/a/xuRxv
http://imgur.com/a/eLv95 

If anyone could help me that would be terrific!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

pawpatrolbab said:


> Hello! For some reason the image doesn't show up when I try to put it in the signature, what I'm trying to use are these:
> http://imgur.com/a/xuRxv
> http://imgur.com/a/eLv95
> 
> If anyone could help me that would be terrific!



I'm getting a technical difficulties page when I click them, so Imgur may be having some issues right now?


----------



## Bunnilla

Tom said:


> I'm getting a technical difficulties page when I click them, so Imgur may be having some issues right now?



You're right, when I also click on it, shows an error.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> is my sig too big? I feel like the spoiler makes it that little bit too big



I can check really quick if you have the pic link


----------



## Fleshy

is my sig too big? I feel like the spoiler makes it that little bit too big


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Fleshy said:


> is my sig too big? I feel like the spoiler makes it that little bit too big



The image itself appear to be quite large. The Mohawk and somebody's leg seems to be the big offenders here.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Fleshy said:


> is my sig too big? I feel like the spoiler makes it that little bit too big


The image is over 250 pixels tall, so yeah, it is too big. You're allowed one line of ordinary-sized text below a 250px tall image, so that thin spoiler would be fine if you just shrunk the image a little.


----------



## Kristine015

I really want a nice signature...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Post Glitch


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I'm concerned the file size of this gif may slow people down. Is it too big? I'm intending to put it in a spoiler:



Spoiler: the gif












Thanks!


----------



## Bowie

CinnamonCrab said:


> I'm concerned the file size of this gif may slow people down. Is it too big? I'm intending to put it in a spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Only took a few seconds to load for me! I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Bowie said:


> Only took a few seconds to load for me! I wouldn't worry about it.



thanks!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

CinnamonCrab said:


> Spoiler: the gif


Ew, PhotoBucket. Your GIF is 244KB and my signature's is 1.5MB, so it's really no big deal, especially as browsers tend to cache these sorts of things. They get loaded regardless of if they're in a spoiler or not.

Um... here's a 205KB version of your GIF though if you really care about those few KBs: tenhourguy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/CinnamonCrab.gif. There should be no visible loss in quality.

Your GIF was fairly small to start with, having a pallette of 64 colours, including transparency. There's usually not much reason to not use the full 256.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm... your post was from quite a while ago. Oh well. Ignore me (or not even notice this) if you like, lol.

Thinking about it, I should probably reduce the file size of my signature GIF, but then it wouldn't look as good.  :/


----------



## CloverCoin

Hii, don't mind me. Just trying to figure out how to use tables since I've never done this before. ;D;

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/td]	
[td]?? can't get urls to load, it makes the whole table disappear. Will try again later.[/td]

[/tr][/table]


----------



## Halloqueen

I generally haven't utilized signatures on here over the years other than for recent events, so I'd like to inquire about how many pixels tall a line of normal text is, and how much if any it increases when made bold. The image is 500 x 245, so I'm concerned about whether the text underneath violates anything.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I generally haven't utilized signatures on here over the years other than for recent events, so I'd like to inquire about how many pixels tall a line of normal text is, and how much if any it increases when made bold. The image is 500 x 245, so I'm concerned about whether the text underneath violates anything.


You're allowed to have a signature image up to 250px tall plus one line of text. I'd recommend reducing your image by 16px for each *additional *line.


----------



## Halloqueen

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> You're allowed to have a signature image up to 250px tall plus one line of text. I'd recommend reducing your image by 16px for each *additional *line.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Xerolin

*is my sig within the rules?*

i dont wanna get another infraction for exceeding hight rules
is my sig below or at 250 pixels? thanks, idk how to check


----------



## Bunnilla

I can try to check for you fam hold on

- - - Post Merge - - -

hmm if you can try to remove those 2 spaces at the top and at the bottom you're set
I think you're passing it by like less than 10 pixels I'm not too sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

your picture is 219 and the text takes up a tiny bit of space but the spaces possibly make it go over 250


----------



## Xerolin

Bunnilla said:


> I can try to check for you fam hold on
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hmm if you can try to remove those 2 spaces at the top and at the bottom you're set
> I think you're passing it by like less than 10 pixels I'm not too sure
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> your picture is 219 and the text takes up a tiny bit of space but the spaces possibly make it go over 250



ohh i didn't even realize there were spaces lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

that moment when two threads merge >>


----------



## pinkcotton

Is mine okay? I'm on mobile, so I don't know how to measure.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pinklolipop34 said:


> Is mine okay? I'm on mobile, so I don't know how to measure.



You're allowed an image 250px tall plus one line of text. You've got two lines of text but it's small. I'd move "Welcome Amiibo Item Shop" onto the top row just to be safe.


----------



## arbra

Just checking my signature


----------



## Bowie

Pretty certain mine is fine. I always make my signature a little smaller than what's allowed. Big signatures are kinda irritating anyway.


----------



## Bowie

Is this avatar too sexual?:



Spoiler











Just wanted to check before I made a matching signature. If necessary, I could blur out the first few frames.


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> Is this avatar too sexual?



Yes, there are plenty of other things that are more appropriate for an avatar.


----------



## Bowie

Jeremy said:


> Yes, there are plenty of other things that are more appropriate for an avatar.



All right.


----------



## ZebraQueen

why its my signature a problem now?????????????

- - - Post Merge - - -

i never had a problem until now


----------



## Jake

ZebraQueen said:


> why its my signature a problem now?????????????
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i never had a problem until now



Our rule updates for 2017 updated our signature rules, and we now only allow a maximum of 250 pixels high, when previously we had allowed 250 pixels + 1 line of standard text. Your current signature is ~270 pixels high - it was fine with the previous guidelines, but not with the current ones, hence why it has been removed.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Jake said:


> Our rule updates for 2017 updated our signature rules, and we now only allow a maximum of 250 pixels high, when previously we had allowed 250 pixels + 1 line of standard text. Your current signature is ~270 pixels high - it was fine with the previous guidelines, but not with the current ones, hence why it has been removed.



great -_-
then can someone fix my picture signature so it can fit with the spoiler?
im really bad at that  and please dont tell me how to do it.. i have try honestly even with graphic art student and yet i failed miserable


----------



## pinkcotton

Would this one be okay to use?


Spoiler


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pinkcotton said:


> Would this one be okay to use?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Considering the image is 268px tall and the signature limit is 250px, technically no.


----------



## Bilaz

Is this okay?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

lunarkitty said:


> Is this okay?



Yeah, it's a bit under 200px, excluding padding.


----------



## forestyne

Can anyone help me with uploading a signature gif? my little brain can't work it out ;-; also, does one line of text = 1px? I'm trying to keep my images around 230-245px high so I can add a line of text or two underneath, have i got that right?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

forestyne said:


> Can anyone help me with uploading a signature gif? my little brain can't work it out ;-; also, does one line of text = 1px? I'm trying to keep my images around 230-245px high so I can add a line of text or two underneath, have i got that right?



You need to upload it to an external website such as Imgur. A line of text is certainly more than 1px... perhaps 12? I really have little idea, but the height range you stated sounds about right.


----------



## forestyne

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> You need to upload it to an external website such as Imgur. A line of text is certainly more than 1px... perhaps 12? I really have little idea, but the height range you stated sounds about right.



Okay, is that the size if the text size is 1? I always have the text underneath my signature image as size 1. Like this.


Edit: I got it working!!!! Thank you very much! I just had to use the original gif link x.x But idk if its too big now lmao


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

forestyne said:


> Okay, is that the size if the text size is 1? I always have the text underneath my signature image as size 1. Like this.
> 
> 
> Edit: I got it working!!!! Thank you very much! I just had to use the original gif link x.x But idk if its too big now lmao



Where I am at the moment, image hosts are blocked, so I can't check your signature, but the font sizes are just numbers as far as I'm aware. If you're too worried, have a look at your image's height and get out a magnifying glass, counting the pixels of text underneath it, then add them up.


----------



## MayorOfSackville

When I try to use the direct link in the IMG thing, I get "invalid file"


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

MayorOfSackville said:


> When I try to use the direct link in the IMG thing, I get "invalid file"



Can you show us what you're trying? This is what it should look like, just presumably with a different URL.

[IMG]https://www.google.co.uk/images/branding/googlelogo/2x/googlelogo_color_272x92dp.png[/IMG]

Also, I recommend unchecking "Retrieve remote file and reference locally", if the option is there. It will only work for some images, it compresses them and charges you Bells.


----------



## Trasey

Is mine fine?

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg. It seems too small and i forgot to center lol


----------



## Trasey

nvm


----------



## MayorOfSackville

Sorry if it's hard to see. I'm placing the direct link in the IMG boxes and I get this.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

MayorOfSackville said:


> Sorry if it's hard to see. I'm placing the direct link in the IMG boxes and I get this.



When sharing images in posts, do not have "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" checked for the reasons I explained earlier.

If your link looks like http://i.imgur.com/qM6KaEy.gif, all should be well. If it is http://imgur.com/qM6KaEy, then no, that won't work. I can't make out anything much in your screenshots.


----------



## MayorOfSackville

I will try that, thank you!


----------



## MayorOfSackville

Fixed! Is my sig to big now?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

MayorOfSackville said:


> Fixed! Is my sig to big now?



The image is 246px tall and the signature height limit is 250px. With the line of text, your signature is 271px tall.

Also, Jeremy, just add max-height: 250px; to the CSS for the signaturecontainer class already. It would end this trouble for good.


----------



## Jeremy

Yes, it is too big because everything in the signature, including any lines of text, count towards the total size.  This clarification was announced in January, but it still has to be updated in this thread.

And AnimalCrossingPerson, we don't use CSS to limit it because many people use spoiler tags in their signatures which don't function properly with a max height style.  It would also still allow people to add images.  They would just be cut off or put in a box with a scroll bar, but load times would still be affected and it would probably look bad.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jeremy said:


> And AnimalCrossingPerson, we don't use CSS to limit it because many people use spoiler tags in their signatures which don't function properly with a max height style.  It would also still allow people to add images.  They would just be cut off or put in a box with a scroll bar, but load times would still be affected and it would probably look bad.



Well, maybe I didn't think it through all that well.


----------



## pinkcotton

Is mine okay?


----------



## _Dentata

Is my sig too big?


----------



## Oblivia

pinkcotton said:


> Is mine okay?



You're about 5px too high at present.



_Dentata said:


> Is my sig too big?



Nope!


----------



## pinkcotton

I'll try to fix it right now...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alrighty, how 'bout now?


----------



## Oblivia

pinkcotton said:


> I'll try to fix it right now...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Alrighty, how 'bout now?



All good.


----------



## Bowie

Just out of curiosity, why did you guys decide to change the rules about signatures? I always make mine smaller, 'cause I don't really like big signatures anyway, but I'm curious what brought it up.


----------



## Jake

Bowie said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you guys decide to change the rules about signatures? I always make mine smaller, 'cause I don't really like big signatures anyway, but I'm curious what brought it up.



I was listening to Madonna's Open Your Heart one day and then I told the rest of the staff they should open their hearts like Madonna and say what rules/guidelines they want to change, and everyone said signature rules so we changed it.
100% true story believe it or not.


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you guys decide to change the rules about signatures? I always make mine smaller, 'cause I don't really like big signatures anyway, but I'm curious what brought it up.



It wasn't actually changed, just clarified.  The rules never mentioned the one line of text, but this guide did.  This guide still needs to be updated to reflect that announcement though.


----------



## Bowie

Jake said:


> I was listening to Madonna's Open Your Heart one day and then I told the rest of the staff they should open their hearts like Madonna and say what rules/guidelines they want to change, and everyone said signature rules so we changed it.
> 100% true story believe it or not.



Now _that's_ how you be a moderator.


----------



## Zireael

Alright, I'm a little confused. So I checked my signature and it was slightly over the limit and I wanted to fix it by putting some info into a table instead of under the image itself, but the thing is, now that I've done that my signature size is even bigger than it was before. The table seems to have added unnecessary padding underneath the image and I have no idea how to remove it. Anyone here who is experienced with tables, can you help me out?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Elvenfrost said:


> Alright, I'm a little confused. So I checked my signature and it was slightly over the limit and I wanted to fix it by putting some info into a table instead of under the image itself, but the thing is, now that I've done that my signature size is even bigger than it was before. The table seems to have added unnecessary padding underneath the image and I have no idea how to remove it. Anyone here who is experienced with tables, can you help me out?



Yeah, I've noticed the same thing in the past. I don't think there's any real solution.

Either make the contents smaller to compensate or just ignore that it's a little over, since I assume it's not your fault there's padding.


----------



## Zireael

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Yeah, I've noticed the same thing in the past. I don't think there's any real solution.
> 
> Either make the contents smaller to compensate or just ignore that it's a little over, since I assume it's not your fault there's padding.



Yeah I tried reducing the image and text size but that didn't seem to make a difference, oddly enough. Oh well, hopefully it's still allowed, I wonder if there's any official word from the mods about padding and signature size. I'll be changing it soon anyway once I get an image finished. Thanks a lot for the response!


----------



## King Dorado

do we have official word on the size accorded to each line of text?

Jeremy had previously said he thought 10 pixels; if that's the case then my signature should have been okay as my image is 230 pixels high...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

King Dorado, ignoring the second line of red text in your signature, as I think it's just wrapped due to being contained within in a spoiler, your signature is 260px tall - far from being the worst offender. Each line of regular text appears to be 15px.


----------



## Gem of Paradise

I love your signature Krea, did you make that? I would love to make one kind of like it. I've seen some other people with signatures made in the same style. If it's a program or something that you can do on this site could someone let me know please? Thanks! It's so neat! I love the little pixel villagers.


----------



## Asutoro

Hello, I just got my signature about 5 mins ago and I was wondering how to get text to the right of the pug, I tried aligning right but that just adds pixel height and puts it down at the bottom of the signature any help?


----------



## Flare

Kinda wondering how to put these on my Signature.






- - - Post Merge - - -





I can reduce them in size, but I can't put them like next to my Town Sig. The images would kinda get messed up and previewing them would show me how it can't be done.
Also, how do I make links turns into specific words? Kinda want to make the Sun take a viewer to where I got my town sig from, and the Moon to a RV shop that people can go to for free.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Asutoro said:


> Hello, I just got my signature about 5 mins ago and I was wondering how to get text to the right of the pug, I tried aligning right but that just adds pixel height and puts it down at the bottom of the signature any help?


This is something I am struggling with as well. 
Perhaps we will get our answers here?


----------



## Gem of Paradise

Flare21 said:


> Kinda wondering how to put these on my Signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can reduce them in size, but I can't put them like next to my Town Sig. The images would kinda get messed up and previewing them would show me how it can't be done.
> Also, how do I make links turns into specific words? Kinda want to make the Sun take a viewer to where I got my town sig from, and the Moon to a RV shop that people can go to for free.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> This is something I am struggling with as well.
> Perhaps we will get our answers here?



I love your current signature with your pixel villagers, town name, mayor and native fruit. How do you make/get a signature like that? idk where shops are or how they work too.


----------



## Flare

Ixiepixigirl said:


> I love your current signature with your pixel villagers, town name, mayor and native fruit. How do you make/get a signature like that? idk where shops are or how they work too.


You can get your own here! 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ignature-shop-&#127803;&p=7236157#post7236157
wearthesun's signature art will certainly please you indefinitely.


----------



## Jacob

Flare21 said:


> Kinda wondering how to put these on my Signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can reduce them in size, but I can't put them like next to my Town Sig. The images would kinda get messed up and previewing them would show me how it can't be done.
> Also, how do I make links turns into specific words? Kinda want to make the Sun take a viewer to where I got my town sig from, and the Moon to a RV shop that people can go to for free.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> This is something I am struggling with as well.
> Perhaps we will get our answers here?


Hello- You would need to make a table in order to get all 3 images in one line. I resized the Sun gif for you so it would all fit!



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 715"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG] http://www.picgifs.com/glitter-gifs/m/moon/picgifs-moon-072771.gif[/IMG][/td]
	[td][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/Ort6fJI.png[/IMG][/td]
	[td][IMG]http://imgur.com/es7AgfS.gif[/IMG][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

Copy and paste that for:
















In order to make links a specific text or picture, follow this format:

[URL="actually link"]image or text[/URL]



For example:

[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php"]Forum[/URL]

Forum


----------



## Flare

Jacob said:


> Hello- You would need to make a table in order to get all 3 images in one line. I resized the Sun gif for you so it would all fit!
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715"]
> [tr]
> [td][IMG] http://www.picgifs.com/glitter-gifs/m/moon/picgifs-moon-072771.gif[/IMG][/td]
> [td][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/Ort6fJI.png[/IMG][/td]
> [td][IMG]http://imgur.com/es7AgfS.gif[/IMG][/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]
> 
> Copy and paste that for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to make links a specific text or picture, follow this format:
> 
> [URL="actually link"]image or text[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> For example:
> 
> [URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php"]Forum[/URL]
> 
> Forum


Great!
Thank You!
Sending some TBT for organizing the images as well.


----------



## Trasey

Which one is fine??


Spoiler: number 1











Spoiler: number2


----------



## Franny

Trasey said:


> Which one is fine??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: number 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: number2



Both are fine in regards to picture height.


----------



## Trasey

Spy said:


> Both are fine in regards to picture height.



Thank you! I believe my new one is too?


----------



## Franny

Trasey said:


> Thank you! I believe my new one is too?



Yep, looks fine


----------



## ZagZig321

Is mine okay? When I try to put it as my signature it says I can't use animated pictures as my signature..? (Its supposed to be a gif)

Edit : Never mind, Got it x3


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

checking my signature, probably gonna change it


----------



## Bowie

My signature isn't too NSFW, is it? It's a scene from the game in which the character loses her clothes (a rocket strikes her), and she uses magic to create a kind of battle uniform. You can see it being formed in the signature, but there's no actual nudity there. Is it too naughty?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Bowie said:


> My signature isn't too NSFW, is it? It's a scene from the game in which the character loses her clothes (a rocket strikes her), and she uses magic to create a kind of battle uniform. You can see it being formed in the signature, but there's no actual nudity there. Is it too naughty?



In my opinion , this is anything except naughty and NSFW.

Also , is that scene of Jeanne from Bayo 1 or 2?


----------



## Bowie

Taiko said:


> In my opinion , this is anything except naughty and NSFW.
> 
> Also , is that scene of Jeanne from Bayo 1 or 2?



First one. It's the part when Bayonetta goes to Isla Del Sol and has to fight Jeanne for the final time. Best video game boss fight ever, in my opinion.

In the second game you can unlock that same costume for her, though, and I use it all the time!


----------



## RaniPlays

Why cant I put a gif in my sig?


----------



## Oblivia

RaniPlays said:


> Why cant I put a gif in my sig?



You can, just host it on an external website and insert it as you would a normal image.


----------



## RaniPlays

Oblivia said:


> You can, just host it on an external website and insert it as you would a normal image.



ty!


----------



## Drokmar

Sorry if this has already been asked, or is a little stupid, but how do you make a spoiler tag in a post?


----------



## Peter

Drokmar said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, or is a little stupid, but how do you make a spoiler tag in a post?



A spolier tag like this:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler] content you'd like in the spoiler [/spoiler]


Would produce this:


Spoiler



content you'd like in the spoiler


----------



## Drokmar

Peter said:


> A spolier tag like this:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler] content you'd like in the spoiler [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> Would produce this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> content you'd like in the spoiler





Spoiler



Thanks a bunch!



Do you know if its possible to have it say anything other than spoiler?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Drokmar said:


> Do you know if its possible to have it say anything other than spoiler?



[SPOILER=Your text here]Spoiler contents.[/SPOILER]


----------



## cas cas

Is my signature to big? I fixed I think... Im really scared that Im going to get an infraction!!!!

Signature (I took it off just in case):


Come and visit my Shop!


----------



## Alienfish

cas cas said:


> Is my signature to big? I fixed I think... Im really scared that Im going to get an infraction!!!!
> 
> Signature (I took it off just in case):
> 
> 
> 
> Come and visit my Shop!



Yeah the height is too big, the limit is 250. So yeah you gotta make it smaller if you want it with everything there.


----------



## cas cas

Sheila said:


> Yeah the height is too big, the limit is 250. So yeah you gotta make it smaller if you want it with everything there.



okk NOW I think I fixed it

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait but when I made it smaller its not a gif anymore? how do I make it smaller and still have it be a gif???


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

cas cas said:


> wait but when I made it smaller its not a gif anymore? how do I make it smaller and still have it be a gif???



It's still an animated GIF. You just forgot to set it to loop.


----------



## cas cas

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It's still an animated GIF. You just forgot to set it to loop.



how do I do that?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

cas cas said:


> how do I do that?



Well what did you use to shrink it?


----------



## cas cas

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Well what did you use to shrink it?



I used my mac to select all of the "pictures" of the gif and pressed the tool box thing and changed their pixel size to like 100 i think


----------



## Pinkbell

Okay I'm trying put links to the side of my signature.. but i'm having issues..


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Pinkbell said:


> Okay I'm trying put links to the side of my signature.. but i'm having issues..



Do you want something like this? Basic example, I know, but you can work from it.






Google

Bing

[table="width: 715"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/KLthSVS.png[/IMG][/td]
	[td][URL="https://www.google.com"]Google[/URL]

[URL="https://www.bing.com"]Bing[/URL][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

- - - Post Merge - - -



cas cas said:


> I used my mac to select all of the "pictures" of the gif and pressed the tool box thing and changed their pixel size to like 100 i think



Right... well, when exporting the GIF, there should be the option to make it loop indefinitely. I don't have a Mac so I've just checked the option for you.






[IMG]https://tenhourguy.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/cascas.gif[/IMG]


----------



## cas cas

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Do you want something like this? Basic example, I know, but you can work from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google
> 
> Bing
> 
> [table="width: 715"]
> [tr]
> [td][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/KLthSVS.png[/IMG][/td]
> [td][URL="https://www.google.com"]Google[/URL]
> 
> [URL="https://www.bing.com"]Bing[/URL][/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Right... well, when exporting the GIF, there should be the option to make it loop indefinitely. I don't have a Mac so I've just checked the option for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://tenhourguy.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/cascas.gif[/IMG]



TYSM ♪(๑ᴖ◡ᴖ๑)♪


----------



## Sophie23

Is my signature ok?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

disneyFrozen23 said:


> Is my signature ok?



Yeah. It's 218px tall - the maximum is 250px.


----------



## BasicallyAndrei

Im still wondering how you put your signature under you post/comment/ect. 
Also! I dont understand how you put a gif sig. Welp. ?~?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

BasicallyAndrei said:


> Im still wondering how you put your signature under you post/comment/ect.
> Also! I dont understand how you put a gif sig. Welp. ?~?



Assuming you have set a signature, ensure the "Show your signature" box is checked to the left of "Post Quick Reply". If you've entered into the advanced editor, it is the first option under "Additional Options". If using the mobile site, you must enter into the advanced editor for *every* post if you want your signature to be included.


----------



## Aazia

I am gonna make my own but I need to find out the measurements also how do you get animated parts in it..? Do you do it from your photos or a url?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Aazia said:


> I am gonna make my own but I need to find out the measurements also how do you get animated parts in it..? Do you do it from your photos or a url?



Maximum dimensions are 715?250. To include a GIF hosted externally, use the [IMG] tag.


----------



## honeyaura

Hi, wondering if mine is at a decent size?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

honeyaura said:


> Hi, wondering if mine is at a decent size?



238px tall. That's fine.


----------



## honeyaura

Thanks!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Just gonna visually compare my signature height with yours^

Yup it's quite tall


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is my signature too tall, or is it okay?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is my signature too tall, or is it okay?



214px. Fine and dandy.


----------



## Shayden

My signature is alright, correct?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Spoiler: Yee











245px. Your username disappears on my signature height checker as it doesn't have HTML injection protection, lol.


----------



## Rupleteaser

I've been attempting to add my signature, but regardless of any picture I try to add it comes up with 'Invalid File'. Text by itself works fine, but any image seems to not work regardless of what it is. I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with my actual image, but just in case this is what I'm wanting to use.







Searching around the forums, I haven't been able to find the same problem, so my apologies if it's been said a few times and I've missed it.


----------



## Fleshy

I'm having trouble uploading a gif into my signature. I've uploaded it to Imgur but it still doesn't seem to work.

Also, how would I made a tiny spoiler aligned to one side? For example, a really short spoiler aligned to the right, I can't seem to get the table to work either...

Thank you for any help!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's this gif; link


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Fleshy said:


> I'm having trouble uploading a gif into my signature. I've uploaded it to Imgur but it still doesn't seem to work.



Replacing laptop hard drive and this site's really awkward at the moment so my help is limited.

Experiment with this:








Spoiler: Spoiler



Heyo!




[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/pdQeL57.gif[/IMG][/td]
	[td][RIGHT][SPOILER=Spoiler]Heyo![/SPOILER][/RIGHT][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## babykas

I'm sorry if this was said before, but I seem to have found no answers. 
I'm trying to upload this as my signature, but each time says I can't upload animated images, or it doesn't say anything.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

babykas said:


> I'm sorry if this was said before, but I seem to have found no answers.
> I'm trying to upload this as my signature, but each time says I can't upload animated images, or it doesn't say anything.



Just enclose in [IMG] tags.

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/5IqpX0j.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My signature is too wide. Have any suggestions?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> My signature is too wide. Have any suggestions?



Put it in a table if you want to force spoilers to be smaller.


----------



## Jay Valenz

My signature is uploaded and i see it in my "edit signature" page but it doesn't seem to be showing on forums?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jay Valenz said:


> My signature is uploaded and i see it in my "edit signature" page but it doesn't seem to be showing on forums?



You have to click _Insert Signature Picture_ or insert _[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]_ after uploading your picture. However, you are best using an external website such as Imgur for hosting signature images. The maximum allowed signature dimensions are 715?250.


----------



## Jay Valenz

I think I got it now! thank you


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jay Valenz said:


> I think I got it now! thank you



Yeah, looks like you did.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

How do I make the really skinny spoiler bars? I can't seem to get it.


----------



## EvieEvening23

Ably.Saucey said:


> How do I make the really skinny spoiler bars? I can't seem to get it.



there's a table option somewhere on the bottom left of the advanced editor settings. You can put dimensions (usually 715 x 250), one row, and two columns. If you want it centered, put in center in the part that says "not set"'. There, the html will show up and you can put in whatever you want in the spaces. I think there was a post explaining that in the front page.

At least this was how I got a skinny spoiler and a cool little cloud birb in my signature next to each other


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Ok, thank you! That answers half my question. 
How do I make it skinny like this:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I took a screenshot for page 4 or 5 of this thread if you need to see it.


----------



## dedenne

Ably.Saucey said:


> Ok, thank you! That answers half my question.
> How do I make it skinny like this:View attachment 211946
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I took a screenshot for page 4 or 5 of this thread if you need to see it.



OH!

That's when it has no title ^^


----------



## Ably.Saucey

If I make it with no title, it just says spoiler.


----------



## dedenne

Ably.Saucey said:


> If I make it with no title, it just says spoiler.



Really?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I don't think it's working lol sorry


----------



## EvieEvening23

Ably.Saucey said:


> If I make it with no title, it just says spoiler.



hmm, does this work?



Spoiler:  



bloop



to make that you gotta put [*spoiler= ]something in here you wanna type[/spoiler]. Only, you gotta remove the asterisk for it to actually work.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

It's not working for me, oddly. Thank you very much though.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

[SPOILER= ]content[/SPOILER]


----------



## AccfSally

Is my signature too big?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

AccfSally said:


> Is my signature too big?



A little. 261px.


----------



## AccfSally

Kaiaa said:


> As a request, this is how you make a table so that you can have your images side by side with your spoilers without having to scale down 250 pixel tall images!
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]
> 
> 
> *Example:*
> 
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715]
> [tr]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
> [td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]
> 
> [/tr][/table]



I'm trying to do this, but it's not working


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

AccfSally said:


> I'm trying to do this, but it's not working



Is this what you're going for? There's not much that can be done about the spoiler going a bit wonky.












Spoiler: My other towns and My Mii qr code dump site link (Warning! A lot of OCs)



Mayor Kia of Chocolat, DA: 5B00-0011-F739| Mayor Cadette of Moonview, DA: 4D00-0078-5498 |Mayor Lily of Flora, DA: none|My Mii QR code dump
♪ Signature by A r i a n e​






[table="width: 715, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/LlYYqL8.png[/IMG][/td]
	[td][SPOILER=My other towns and My Mii qr code dump site link (Warning! A lot of OCs)][CENTER][SIZE=1]Mayor Kia of Chocolat, DA: 5B00-0011-F739| Mayor Cadette of Moonview, DA: 4D00-0078-5498 |Mayor Lily of Flora, DA: none|[URL="https://mytomodachilifeandmiitopiacodes.wordpress.com/"]My Mii QR code dump[/URL]
♪ Signature by [URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?389665-#127799-Ariane-s-signature-shop-&127803&p=7765308post7765308"]A r i a n e[/URL][/SIZE][/CENTER][/SPOILER][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## AccfSally

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Is this what you're going for? There's not much that can be done about the spoiler going a bit wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My other towns and My Mii qr code dump site link (Warning! A lot of OCs)
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Kia of Chocolat, DA: 5B00-0011-F739| Mayor Cadette of Moonview, DA: 4D00-0078-5498 |Mayor Lily of Flora, DA: none|My Mii QR code dump
> ♪ Signature by A r i a n e​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715, align: center"]
> [tr]
> [td][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/LlYYqL8.png[/IMG][/td]
> [td][SPOILER=My other towns and My Mii qr code dump site link (Warning! A lot of OCs)][CENTER][SIZE=1]Mayor Kia of Chocolat, DA: 5B00-0011-F739| Mayor Cadette of Moonview, DA: 4D00-0078-5498 |Mayor Lily of Flora, DA: none|[URL="https://mytomodachilifeandmiitopiacodes.wordpress.com/"]My Mii QR code dump[/URL]
> ♪ Signature by [URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?389665-#127799-Ariane-s-signature-shop-&127803&p=7765308post7765308"]A r i a n e[/URL][/SIZE][/CENTER][/SPOILER][/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]



Yeah, that. Thank you!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Why's my signature been spoilered? It's easily under 250 pixels, lol.


----------



## Jeremy

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Why's my signature been spoilered? It's easily under 250 pixels, lol.



There was something wrong with the BBCode spoiler tag when I saw it and everything inside was displayed.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jeremy said:


> There was something wrong with the BBCode spoiler tag when I saw it and everything inside was displayed.



Well, I've changed it back to how it was. If it messes up again, revert it to the removed message, I guess.


----------



## Ribiveer

If I have a signature and the only thing inside of it is a picture that's exactly 250 pixels high, is the signature the exact hight then, or is there another thing with added white space? My image is currently 640x192 and I'm thinking of making it 640x250


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

nimbas1103 said:


> If I have a signature and the only thing inside of it is a picture that's exactly 250 pixel high, is the signature the exact hight then, or is there another thing with added white space? My image is currently 640x192 and I'm thinking of making it 640x250



You could argue that the padding around the image counts but from my experience it's ignored and 250px-tall images are just fine.


----------



## Jake

nimbas1103 said:


> If I have a signature and the only thing inside of it is a picture that's exactly 250 pixel high, is the signature the exact hight then, or is there another thing with added white space? My image is currently 640x192 and I'm thinking of making it 640x250



The blank spaces are ignored. We only measure from top pixel to bottom pixel.


----------



## Ribiveer

Okay, great to hear!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

test


----------



## ~Unicorn~

again test


----------



## 22lexi

Hi! When I try to use imgur, it says that I'm not allowed to upload an animated signature.


----------



## Blaakat

Is my signature showing? I'm not sure if you can use multiple lines in the table signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, it's working


----------



## Blaakat

Testing my sig again because I changed it.

Do you guys like it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no! it's not showing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay... I think I fixed it... Let's hope this works!

- - - Post Merge - - -

A N G E R Y

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gonna go post on another thread.


----------



## BetaChorale

Okay so I made this siggy myself with web apps and other lazy means, and according to Properties it's exactly 250x715... but to me it still _looks_ like it's too big. Am I just tripping or am I actually violating a rule here?
https://s33.postimg.cc/44u2p611r/siggyfinal.gif


----------



## Abbyyy

I have a question. When I upload my image from my computer, it says file format not supported, when its gif. then when I use the url insert method, it comes up with question mark?


----------



## BetaChorale

Abbyyy said:


> I have a question. When I upload my image from my computer, it says file format not supported, when its gif. then when I use the url insert method, it comes up with question mark?


For gifs, I've only known Image Linking to work. For Example:



		HTML:
	

[IMG]https://s33.postimg.cc/44u2p611r/siggyfinal.gif[/IMG]


It has to end in .gif also. I've tried with .gif4 and .gifv, those will not work.

I hope this helps;;;


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Uh oh I exceeded my sig space. I thought mine wasn't that bigger than the others 

Edit: This crazy I'm trying to resize image on PS but it's just 497x240(h), it goes bigger when uploaded? Confusion


----------



## Underneath The Stars

See what I'm talking about. It's pissing me off trying to figure this out. Idk what's wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BetaChorale said:


> Okay so I made this siggy myself with web apps and other lazy means, and according to Properties it's exactly 250x715... but to me it still _looks_ like it's too big. Am I just tripping or am I actually violating a rule here?
> https://s33.postimg.cc/44u2p611r/siggyfinal.gif



No it's not just you, it's happening to me too. It's tripping me out.


----------



## PyroMike

How do you put text to the right of a centered image?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

PyroMike said:


> How do you put text to the right of a centered image?



You make a table to do that. Here's the code:



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 715, align: center]
[tr]
[td]Left text here[/td]	
[td]Right text here[/td]
[/tr][/table]


You can change the table width and alignment at the beginning of the code.
When used it looks like this:



See what I'm talking about. It's pissing me off trying to figure this out. Idk what's wrong.[/QUOTE]
I saved your sig pic and it says it's 230 pixels tall so idk what's happening here. If you got a warning for your sig height being too tall then it's very likely because of the text below it. Consider making a table like I mentioned in my previous post.

Also be sure you're uploading from a website like imgur and not directly uploading from your computer. If that doesn't fix it, go to a website that checks image sizes and paste the URL you're using and check it there. You might need to have to resized.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

xSuperMario64x said:


> I saved your sig pic and it says it's 230 pixels tall so idk what's happening here. If you got a warning for your sig height being too tall then it's very likely because of the text below it. Consider making a table like I mentioned in my previous post.
> 
> Also be sure you're uploading from a website like imgur and not directly uploading from your computer. If that doesn't fix it, go to a website that checks image sizes and paste the URL you're using and check it there. You might need to have to resized.



That's because I already resized it to 230 pixels, even though that caused the gif to be pixelated (it needs to be updated anyway). It used to be 240, but it's true that the text below was making my sig bigger. Still, when it was 240 pixels it's uploading so much bigger than the actual size that even if I remove the text below it still exceeds the signature limit. Also yes, I have tried uploading from imgur.


----------



## Trip_Away

is my signature right?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Trip_Away said:


> is my signature right?



161px. Well within the height restriction.


----------



## Fleshy

I'm looking for the signature checker that was posted a while ago but I can't seem to find it? I changed my signature but I still think it might just be on the verge of being too big


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Fleshy said:


> I'm looking for the signature checker that was posted a while ago but I can't seem to find it? I changed my signature but I still think it might just be on the verge of being too big



Thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?409327-Signature-Height-Checker-Tool
Direct link: https://tools.tenhourguy.com/TBTsig.php

And yeah, your signature is too tall.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I just got a warning for my signature exceeding 250 pixels in height. I suppose it had something to do with the small text in it. My question is, how do I put the text to the right of my signature after I've uncentered my image? For example, look at Fleshy's signature.


----------



## neoratz

Shellzilla said:


> I just got a warning for my signature exceeding 250 pixels in height. I suppose it had something to do with the small text in it. My question is, how do I put the text to the right of my signature after I've uncentered my image? For example, look at Fleshy's signature.



you would use a table! the button to do so is right under the bold button when you're editing your signature.



you want 1 row and 2 columns. the image would come after the first [td] and the text would come after the second [td], like this!



(hopefully that's what you were looking for  i believe you can also center the entire table!)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

neoratz said:


> you would use a table! the button to do so is right under the bold button when you're editing your signature.
> 
> View attachment 220487
> 
> you want 1 row and 2 columns. the image would come after the first [td] and the text would come after the second [td], like this!
> 
> View attachment 220488
> 
> (hopefully that's what you were looking for  i believe you can also center the entire table!)



Thanks for the help! I used the signature checker tool and upon closer examination, the image itself is the culprit.  Unfortunately, I had to take it out but I heard that spoiler tabs are good for covering up large images. My next question is, how do I make a spoiler tab? And if you were to drop it down, would it count towards the signature height?


----------



## neoratz

Shellzilla said:


> Thanks for the help! I used the signature checker tool and upon closer examination, the image itself is the culprit.  Unfortunately, I had to take it out but I heard that spoiler tabs are good for covering up large images. My next question is, how do I make a spoiler tab? And if you were to drop it down, would it count towards the signature height?



no prob!! sorry to hear about the image  to make a spoiler you surround the images/text you want inside with [ spoiler=spoiler title ] [ /spoiler] (without the spaces)


Spoiler



and it comes out like this!


as far as i know spoilers do not count towards signature height


----------



## Shellzilla_515

OH MY GOSH THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP (I'm really glad you helped me out here!)! I used the tool again and it's 106 pixels in height! Again, thank you for your help and man, trying to make a sig is more harder than I thought with all of these codes and stuff. XD


----------



## neoratz

Shellzilla said:


> OH MY GOSH THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP (I'm really glad you helped me out here!)! I used the tool again and it's 106 pixels in height! Again, thank you for your help and man, trying to make a sig is more harder than I thought with all of these codes and stuff. XD



of course, i'm glad i could help!  ur sig looks awesome now!!! and i don't blame you, the code stuff can be really confusing at first


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How tall is my signature?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> How tall is my signature?



Use this guide


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Use this guide



Mine is 243 pixels tall. That?s pretty good.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can someone check if my sig fits it, I’m on mobile and it’s really difficult


----------



## LambdaDelta

245 height. yeah, you're good


----------



## DragoDrago

Can someone please check mine? I don't really want to post anywhere if it's too big


----------



## MapleSilver

DragoDrago said:


> Can someone please check mine? I don't really want to post anywhere if it's too big









As you can see from this photo, your signature is less than 250 pixels in height meaning it is completely fine to use. Hope this helped.


----------



## DragoDrago

Thanks so much! I was starting to get a bit paranoid haha


----------



## NeverThere

My dudes, I just can't figure this out. Gif stuff din't work, art won't work. I give up.


----------



## cas cas

uhh question, how do i make a spoiler


----------



## Peg

cas cas said:


> uhh question, how do i make a spoiler



From the "Frequently Asked Questions at The Bell Tree":  https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82118-Frequently-Asked-Questions-at-The-Bell-Tree








Spoiler: Title



Content


----------



## twistinfate

How do you add a name to a hyperlink? Instead of the hyperlink, I wanted to put "Wishlist" which links to a new page. Does this make sense?


----------



## Stella-Io

To make a word a hyperlink, you do this

[ URL=whatever you website is ] *the word you want to be a link, in your case wishlist*[ /URL ]

but dont put spaces in the brackets.


----------



## twistinfate

Thank you!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is my current signature too tall? The signature checker isn’t reading my image correctly.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is my current signature too tall? The signature checker isn’t reading my image correctly.



It says 180 for me when I check info so should be good.


----------



## Peg

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is my current signature too tall? The signature checker isn?t reading my image correctly.



Your signature image is 700px X 180px.  The additional space and spoiler line adds approximately 46px.  Your current signature is about 226px total, which is under the maximum height of 250px.


----------



## Alienfish

Peg said:


> Your signature image is 700px X 180px.  The additional space and spoiler line adds approximately 46px.  Your current signature is about 226px total, which is under the maximum height of 250px.



yeah i didn't count the spoiler since it'd fit in anyway but ya lookin good.


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is my current signature too tall? The signature checker isn’t reading my image correctly.



It wouldn't be removed for being too large.


----------



## moo-kun

I can't see my image size due to stupid Apple! I've tried to resize online I'm so sorry for breaking the signature rule, I tried to make it as small as possible but it wasn't enough! Is this small enough now? It said on the site that it was 244kb now and resized the hight and its under 750? Did it though? Can someone help please? Thankies ヽ(१﹏१；)))=3 *~


----------



## dizzy bone

moo-kun said:


> I can't see my image size due to stupid Apple! I've tried to resize online I'm so sorry for breaking the signature rule, I tried to make it as small as possible but it wasn't enough! Is this small enough now? It said on the site that it was 244kb now and resized the hight and its under 750? Did it though? Can someone help please? Thankies ヽ(१﹏१；)))=3 *~
> View attachment 230234



The image itself is 183px which is fine (the maximum height is 250px). To make sure the image + text doesn't go over the 250px limit, just make sure you don't have too many spaces in between your lines of text underneath it so it doesn't stretch too far! You could also align your info next to your signature:






Your text and info here



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 600, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td][img]https://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=230234&d=1577716851[/img][/td]
	[td]Your text and info here[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


Adjusting the width: 600 part of the code (smaller) will also rescale your image for you.

Hope that helps


----------



## lsabella

moo-kun said:


> I can't see my image size due to stupid Apple! I've tried to resize online I'm so sorry for breaking the signature rule, I tried to make it as small as possible but it wasn't enough! Is this small enough now? It said on the site that it was 244kb now and resized the hight and its under 750? Did it though? Can someone help please? Thankies ヽ(१﹏१；)))=3 *~
> View attachment 230234


bruh same. cool sig btw!


----------



## Toska

Okay just wondering because I'm a worried human, is my sig okay?


----------



## Oblivia

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Okay just wondering because I'm a worried human, is my sig okay?



Yep, perfectly fine!


----------



## Toska

Oblivia said:


> Yep, perfectly fine!



Thanks!


----------



## Bluebellie

Hi, I see that some people have their signatures lower. How do I get the text and images to be a little lower down? Like closer to the reply buttons and such? I feel like mines is floating. I edited my post and it seems to have gone down now. Ummmm


----------



## Trip_Away

Sorry the necroposting, but the extension "Pageruler" was eliminated from Chrome App Store due malicious software. 
If you had PageRuler installed in your Chrome, UNINSTALL IT ASAP!

Also, is my signature okay?


----------



## Jacob

Trip_Away said:


> Sorry the necroposting, but the extension "Pageruler" was eliminated from Chrome App Store due malicious software.
> If you had PageRuler installed in your Chrome, UNINSTALL IT ASAP!
> 
> Also, is my signature okay?









It looks like it's a little too tall!


----------



## Trip_Away

Fixed.
Now is okay?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Going to double check here as with my photoshop all my stuff resizes haha, is my sig good to go? or does it need some size adjustments fixed it from the previous height :') It'll also help to know a good height for my shop sigs lol.


----------



## Stella-Io

This is gonna sounds stupid but,

A spoiler tab is 50 pixels. How many pixels are text? I'm on mobile so I really don't have an accurate way to judge. I can measure images but not with both images and text.


----------



## Jas

hello! would someone be able to check if my signature is okay (i measured and i _think_ it's 250px but i'm not sure)


----------



## duckykate

Jas said:


> hello! would someone be able to check if my signature is okay (i measured and i _think_ it's 250px but i'm not sure)



it's exactly 250 pixels tall!


----------



## Jas

duckykate said:


> it's exactly 250 pixels tall!



thank you so much!! i tried measuring in paint but just wanted to be safe :')


----------



## DubiousDelphine

there is new chrome extension i use. It's called Page Ruler Redux. Like page ruler but without the malware


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

lol I only now noticed this thread. Any idea how to make my signature prettier? I'd like to add my villagers in pixelated format along with my native fruit and flower, but I have no idea how.


----------



## Rubombee

Hello, I wanted to ask — is the size of my sig OK? Is it too big or could I make it a bit bigger?


----------



## due

I don't know how to make spoilers, so my signature is way over the limit. I need help.


----------



## Peter

due said:


> I don't know how to make spoilers, so my signature is way over the limit. I need help.



Spoilers are made with spoiler tags: 
	
	




		HTML:
	

[spoiler] your img here [/spoiler]



if you copy the code below into your sig it should look like the below:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler][img]https://media1.tenor.com/images/017fb0a3c9ecf0cefc97f8f91cd39bfa/tenor.gif?itemid=16678888[/img][/spoiler]




Spoiler











Hope this helps.


----------



## JennaFox

I 


BerryPop said:


> So if i put a picture in a spoiler, no matter what the size, it only counts as 50 pixels?
> Plus, i just measured mine, and im gonna go edit it now...


I think yes! I need edit too)


----------



## IonicKarma

Is this fine now? I can't tell, if its just top and bottom of the images and text it should be fine but idk where the mods start counting it


----------



## floatingzoo

Hello! I am crazy, and can't figure out how to add an image to my signature. Every time I do so, it asks for a website url. Could I have help with this? Thank you!


----------



## Rosie977

Hi, thanks for the guide! Does this follow the guidelines?


----------



## Eevees

IS my sig proper size now?


----------



## seliph

MissPink said:


> IS my sig proper size now?


your image is 228px tall so you should be good!


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3

how


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi! Just checking, is my signature too high? Do I need to take out the text beneath?


----------



## Kate1997

Thanks very mach.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I would please like to know if my current signature meets the rule of proper height/width. Thanks!


----------



## Eevees

Is my signature already? Pretty sure I sized it right..


----------



## Mick

LittleMissPanda said:


> I would please like to know if my current signature meets the rule of proper height/width. Thanks!



A bit late but it's 173 pixels tall, you're fine!



MissPink said:


> Is my signature already? Pretty sure I sized it right..



I'm measuring 248, so yes, with two pixels to spare ^-^


----------



## Eevees

Mick said:


> A bit late but it's 173 pixels tall, you're fine!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm measuring 248, so yes, with two pixels to spare ^-^


Woot thanks!


----------



## SirSean

You'll probably want to post in the The Airport (AC:NH Online) or Dodo Business Class threads for things like this


----------



## floatingzoo

How are you able to add photos and pixel art into your signature?


----------



## Mick

floatingzoo said:


> How are you able to add photos and pixel art into your signature?



Basically, you need to upload them somewhere else first. The process for images is the same as the one described for "how do I make an animated gif as my signature?" in the FAQ section of the opening post in the thread.

Personally, I would upload an image to my Imgur account. You can then get a direct link, which should look something like this:



		Code:
	

https://i.imgur.com/l6CLeFx.png


and you put that link in your signature between an img and /img tag.



		Code:
	

Between [img] and [/img] like this:
[img]https://i.imgur.com/l6CLeFx.png[/img]




Spoiler: It will just show up as an image:











Make sure the image is not taller than 250 pixels, though. The one I showed here clearly isn't allowed in a signature. I hope that helps!


----------



## jenboston22

Could a mod confirm this signature is okay? I had one a bit larger and I thought it was within the allowed 250px tall (via visual assessment). It must have been slightly too tall, though. Please let me know. 

(I could create an exact image compilation with allowed dimensions, but adding a few images separately is much easier to work with.)

Thanks!


----------



## Chris

Hi @jenboston22,

When viewed on a computer your signature is a little too wide. The maximum width is 715 pixels and yours is coming in at over 760. When viewed on tablet or phone devices, the images move onto two 'lines' and stack and make your signature too tall. It would be better if you could either reduce it to three images (which will prevent it stacking) or merge all the images you want to include into a single image file (I could do it for you if you're not familiar with editing programmes) rather than having so many separate images.


----------



## jenboston22

Vrisnem said:


> Hi @jenboston22,
> 
> When viewed on a computer your signature is a little too wide. The maximum width is 715 pixels and yours is coming in at over 760. When viewed on tablet or phone devices, the images move onto two 'lines' and stack and make your signature too tall. It would be better if you could either reduce it to three images (which will prevent it stacking) or merge all the images you want to include into a single image file (I could do it for you if you're not familiar with editing programmes) rather than having so many separate images.



Thanks for the response. I'll probably work on compiling images into an animated gif with precise dimensions. For now, though, I'll reduce down to three images.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

Oh, and also, thank you for offering assistance with the graphic work, but I'm familiar with Photoshop, etc., so I'm all set.


----------



## floatingzoo

Mick said:


> Basically, you need to upload them somewhere else first. The process for images is the same as the one described for "how do I make an animated gif as my signature?" in the FAQ section of the opening post in the thread.
> 
> Personally, I would upload an image to my Imgur account. You can then get a direct link, which should look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/l6CLeFx.png
> 
> 
> and you put that link in your signature between an img and /img tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Between [img] and [/img] like this:
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/l6CLeFx.png[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It will just show up as an image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the image is not taller than 250 pixels, though. The one I showed here clearly isn't allowed in a signature. I hope that helps!


Aah I see thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## rianne

Just checking to see if mine is within the limits. ; u ; ~ Gotta open up a paint program lol.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020

Alriiiighty gotta adjust.


----------



## Dio

Just want to double check if my signature is within 250 px tall as I just used the visual assessment on my laptop (not too sure if it’s different for mobile). If it breaks the rule I’ll adjust it right away!


----------



## Mairmalade

Saiki Kusuo said:


> Just want to double check if my signature is within 250 px tall as I just used the visual assessment on my laptop (not too sure if it’s different for mobile). If it breaks the rule I’ll adjust it right away!


You are within the limit (approximately 230px) - good to go!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Am I within the height requirement? I’m new to all this but I made sure the pic was under 250 pixels.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Am I gucci? _As in, is this signature too big?_


----------



## loveclove

So I used imgur and it says something went wrong and I should contact the administrator?
nvm, got it


----------



## milkie

im having a hard time trying to resize this image is there anyone that can resize it to the apporiate one without it getting super squished  

here is the original just incase the edit i made isnt salvageable  


Spoiler: original


----------



## Mick

milkie said:


> View attachment 305296
> im having a hard time trying to resize this image is there anyone that can resize it to the apporiate one without it getting super squished
> 
> here is the original just incase the edit i made isnt salvageable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: original
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305300



Here it is at the exact maximum allowed height of 250 pixels, if you want it smaller let me know


----------



## milkie

Mick said:


> Here it is at the exact maximum allowed height of 250 pixels, if you want it smaller let me know


TY SM!!! u saved my life


----------



## Mick

milkie said:


> TY SM!!! u saved my life



No worries! ^^


----------



## -Lychee-

If anyone ever needs help resizing/cropping your images for your signatures I can help as well.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Is mine within the height limit? Could I make the art bigger? Sorry, this is my first time having art in my signature.


----------



## digimon

StarlitGlitch said:


> Is mine within the height limit? Could I make the art bigger? Sorry, this is my first time having art in my signature.



i think the img in your sig isn't loading D:


----------



## StarlitGlitch

digimon said:


> i think the img in your sig isn't loading D:



Oh, uh... this is awkward.

I think I fixed it! Glad I checked here.


----------



## virtualpet

Hey I tried to fix our signature after getting a warning that it was too long, but I'm having trouble telling if it's the right height now. I tried the method in The Signature guide but I kind of struggle with it and I'm not sure, could someone check to see if our signature is too big?


----------



## Mick

virtualpet said:


> Hey I tried to fix our signature after getting a warning that it was too long, but I'm having trouble telling if it's the right height now. I tried the method in The Signature guide but I kind of struggle with it and I'm not sure, could someone check to see if our signature is too big?



This is about 210 pixels tall. No problems there!


----------



## virtualpet

Mick said:


> This is about 210 pixels tall. No problems there!


Thank you very much!


----------



## DaCoSim

testing


----------



## DaCoSim

how do i resize this???


----------



## Chris

DaCoSim said:


> how do i resize this???


I have resized it for you. For future reference, this is how:


		Code:
	

[IMG height="250px"]https://i.imgur.com/NGIggSmh.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## shawo

Does this look good?


----------



## oak

Is my signature pic showing up? Should I use imgur instead to get the "oak" picture to show up? I can see it myself but others can't so idk what steps to take now.


----------



## Pintuition

oak said:


> Is my signature pic showing up? Should I use imgur instead to get the "oak" picture to show up? I can see it myself but others can't so idk what steps to take now.


As of right now, I can't see the image, just the icon that appears when an image is broken!


----------



## oak

I'm trying again now with imgur but when I try to put the link in for the picture, I get this.


----------



## Mairmalade

oak said:


> I'm trying again now with imgur but when I try to put the link in for the picture, I get this.


Would you be able to attach the photo you're trying to use or link it here again? You'll want to use the direct link which includes .png, .jpeg, or .jpg at the end and put it in-between the image BB code.

If I wanted to use my Lucky profile picture as my signature I'd use:


> [img]https://i.imgur.com/bvH1thq.png[/img]


My photo would be far too large and I'd resize it, but the concept is the same.


----------



## oak

Mairmalade said:


> Would you be able to attach the photo you're trying to use or link it here again? You'll want to use the direct link which includes .png, .jpeg, or .jpg at the end and put it in-between the image BB code.
> 
> If I wanted to use my Lucky profile picture as my signature I'd use:
> 
> Although my photo would be far too large and I'd resize it, but the concept is the same.


Here's the image 


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/a/caSy1Nm




But for some odd reason the colours look distorted here but when I'm on imgurs app it's fine so I'm not sure. Also here's the image just straight from my photo instead of from imgur.


Spoiler


----------



## saucySheep

is my siggy too big? my old one got removed so i made a new one that's smoller but i dont wanna change it again bro


----------



## Mairmalade

oak said:


> Here's the image
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/caSy1Nm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for some odd reason the colours look distorted here but when I'm on imgurs app it's fine so I'm not sure. Also here's the image just straight from my photo instead of from imgur.


Thanks! Try copy pasting this into your signature box:


> [img]https://i.imgur.com/P63LTJ3.png[/img]



@saucySheep Your signature is still hovering over the limit by 20-25 px. I'd recommend putting your currently 'spoil tagged' content into one spoiler as opposed to having two.


----------



## saucySheep

aHH OK

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020

Is it ok now lol


----------



## oak

Mairmalade said:


> Thanks! Try copy pasting this into your signature box:
> 
> 
> @saucySheep Your signature is still hovering over the limit by 20-25 px. I'd recommend putting your currently 'spoil tagged' content into one spoiler as opposed to having two.


Thank you Mairmalade!


----------



## Mairmalade

saucySheep said:


> aHH OK
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2020
> 
> Is it ok now lol


I'm measuring just under 250 pixels so you're good to go.

@oak You're welcome! Looks great.


----------



## saucySheep

HA thank you


----------



## Piggleton

Mairmalade said:


> Would you be able to attach the photo you're trying to use or link it here again? You'll want to use the direct link which includes .png, .jpeg, or .jpg at the end and put it in-between the image BB code.
> 
> If I wanted to use my Lucky profile picture as my signature I'd use:
> 
> My photo would be far too large and I'd resize it, but the concept is the same.


Mair just want to say thank you so much for this! Took me forever to figure out why my signature WOULD NOT POST! I was getting confused on how to find the direct link. Here I am now with a signature! Woo!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I feel bad. I have mac which seemingly has the best and easiest to use measuring tool and yet I still failed to notice it until now.


----------



## oak

Can everyone see my new signature picture or should I try uploading it to imgur instead? Sorry I needed help last time I changed my signature too lmao


----------



## LadyDestani

oak said:


> Can everyone see my new signature picture or should I try uploading it to imgur instead? Sorry I needed help last time I changed my signature too lmao


I can see it.  It looks nice!


----------



## oak

LadyDestani said:


> I can see it.  It looks nice!


Thanks for letting me know, idk why I was worried it was broken. It was time to let go of the fair theme


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was gonna use the tool that AnimalCrossingPerson uploaded to check signature heights but I guess the 10 Hour Guy discontinued it when the forum moved to XenForo, so now I don't know if my sig is too tall.

could a staff member check it for me? if it's too tall I'll make it a bit smaller! I'm sorry I don't know how to use the Inspect Element thing to check it lol


----------



## xTech

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was gonna use the tool that AnimalCrossingPerson uploaded to check signature heights but I guess the 10 Hour Guy discontinued it when the forum moved to XenForo, so now I don't know if my sig is too tall.
> 
> could a staff member check it for me? if it's too tall I'll make it a bit smaller! I'm sorry I don't know how to use the Inspect Element thing to check it lol


I'm not staff, but it looks a tad bit (only about a couple pixels) too tall to fit in the restrictions to me. If you're on a laptop though, I use a chrome tool called 'Page Ruler Redux' that lets me choose and measure areas on my screen, and i'd assume you could probably get something similar on other browsers. If you're on a phone, there might also be a similar tool through the app store, but i'm not entirely sure there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xTech said:


> I'm not staff, but it looks a tad bit (only about a couple pixels) too tall to fit in the restrictions to me. If you're on a laptop though, I use a chrome tool called 'Page Ruler Redux' that lets me choose and measure areas on my screen, and i'd assume you could probably get something similar on other browsers. If you're on a phone, there might also be a similar tool through the app store, but i'm not entirely sure there.


thanks for the pro tip. after finagling around with the Inspect element a bit I actually did figure out that my signature was 275 pixels, which is obv too tall. I think it's 249 pixels now. maybe the staff should check just to be 100% sure.


----------



## Sarabelle

~ Ignore this, I've figured my problem out ^_^


----------



## deirdresgf

is my sig too big right now? i put some text in but my sig got removed, so I think I’ll just keep the picture.


----------



## Jacob

deirdresgf said:


> is my sig too big right now? i put some text in but my sig got removed, so I think I’ll just keep the picture.


Yes, it needs to be less than 250 pixels high. It's currently somewhere above 300 pixels


----------



## deirdresgf

Jacob said:


> Yes, it needs to be less than 250 pixels high. It's currently somewhere above 300 pixels


okay! how do i make it smaller/fit? i’m not a pro at photo editing or anything so this will be interesting baha


----------



## Belle T

deirdresgf said:


> okay! how do i make it smaller/fit? i’m not a pro at photo editing or anything so this will be interesting baha


You might find this site useful if you want something a little more specific, but failing that Imgur also has options for resizing images after uploading them.


----------



## deirdresgf

Tarantella said:


> You might find this site useful if you want something a little more specific, but failing that Imgur also has options for resizing images after uploading them.


someone has actually made a version of the picture that will fit for me and I just put it on my signature. thank you for the links and tips though! i bet they will help someone else out a lot ^^


----------



## saucySheep

hi, is my signature too large? someone made me this image but i think it's too tall  i'm having trouble making it the right size


----------



## Pintuition

saucySheep said:


> hi, is my signature too large? someone made me this image but i think it's too tall  i'm having trouble making it the right size


I see the image in your signature is broken so I don't think we'll be able to see if the sizing is ok or not!


----------



## beehumcrossing

saucySheep said:


> hi, is my signature too large? someone made me this image but i think it's too tall  i'm having trouble making it the right size


looks like the image is broken, therefore i can’t tell! maybe attach a non-broken picture and somebody can tell you then


----------



## saucySheep

question wdym by broken, i myself can see it just fine : P


----------



## Ananas Dragon

saucySheep said:


> question wdym by broken, i myself can see it just fine : P


basically the link is in a place not everyone has access to, so only you can see it, 

upload it to imgur/imgbb and then use the link from that so if shows


----------



## saucySheep

Ametsa Izarra said:


> basically the link is in a place not everyone has access to, so only you can see it,
> 
> upload it to imgur/imgbb and then use the link from that so if shows


odd. any way to fix it w/o imgur? i mean i c o u l d  use imgur but i prefer not to


----------



## Ananas Dragon

saucySheep said:


> odd. any way to fix it w/o imgur? i mean i c o u l d  use imgur but i prefer not to


use imgbb


----------



## saucySheep

Ametsa Izarra said:


> use imgbb


I'm.. sorry... im still a bit confused lol. sorry to be annoying. is imgbb a coding thing? or a website? : P


----------



## Ananas Dragon

saucySheep said:


> I'm.. sorry... im still a bit confused lol. sorry to be annoying. is imgbb a coding thing? or a website? : P


website

don't make an account, just upload the image and post the link here, don't try to put it in the little picture upload because it won't work if you're not signed in, just the link

ill just upload it to mine for you when I have the image so you can use it


----------



## saucySheep

Ametsa Izarra said:


> website
> 
> don't make an account, just upload the image and post the link here, don't try to put it in the little picture upload because it won't work if you're not signed in, just the link
> 
> ill just upload it to mine for you when I have the image so you can use it


thx i'll try this


----------



## beehumcrossing

saucySheep said:


> question wdym by broken, i myself can see it just fine : P


seems to be fixed


----------



## Sara?

Hello lovely people its my first signature and i have entered the halloween event but now i am scared that my signature is not within the rules, is the sizing of my signature within correct measures? Could some one tell me ?


----------



## Mick

Sara? said:


> Hello lovely people its my first signature and i have entered the halloween event but now i am scared that my signature is not within the rules, is the sizing of my signature within correct measures? Could some one tell me ?



The signature you have now is about 680 by 215 pixels (which is definitely within the limits).


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi! I too entered the halloween contest and am worried about the size of my signature. Would anyone mind confirming if my signature is too big?


----------



## Halloqueen

Dunquixote said:


> Hi! I too entered the halloween contest and am worried about the size of my signature. Would anyone mind confirming if my signature is too big?


Yes, it is too big currently. 250 x 715 is the limit, yours is 1280 x 720 currently. And that's just the image, not including the text.


----------



## Dunquixote

Halloqueen said:


> Yes, it is too big currently. 250 x 715 is the limit, yours is 1280 x 720 currently. And that's just the image, not including the text.



Thank you so much. I adjusted it. It is hard to tell on my mobile what size it is.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

glad this was bumped up bc I'd completely forgotten the appropriate dimensions


----------



## SarahSays

Hi - thanks for bumping this back up!

Is my signature meeting the requirements? I’m not sure the gif replays, but I don’t really mind if it doesn't. This is my first time attempting an actual signature, please let me know if anything needs adjusting!


----------



## Mick

SarahSays said:


> Hi - thanks for bumping this back up!
> 
> Is my signature meeting the requirements? I’m not sure the gif replays, but I don’t really mind if it doesn't. This is my first time attempting an actual signature, please let me know if anything needs adjusting!



It's currently exactly 250 pixels tall, so that should be okay. If you're still wondering, the gif only plays once!


----------



## SarahSays

Mick said:


> It's currently exactly 250 pixels tall, so that should be okay. If you're still wondering, the gif only plays once!


Thank you so much! I think I’m okay with it only playing once. I’ve been saving up to commission a signature, so I’m pleased with my efforts. Take care


----------



## 6iixx

just making sure if i fixed up my signature portion so it's within the 250 px mark~  would someone please be able to tell for me?


----------



## JellyBeans

also making sure my sig is now within 250 pixels - the gif is about 225 so I don't think it's over but I thought I was under before and clearly i wasn't haha. ty


----------



## Sharksheep

If you are using Chrome, and I think this works on Firefox as well. If you inspect the image in the browser, you can see how big it is. The original gif is 660 × 371 but I have resized it within TBT so the height is 250 exactly.


----------



## Bk1234

Does my signature fit the guidelines?


----------



## Mick

Bk1234 said:


> Does my signature fit the guidelines?



232 pixels tall, so yes!


----------



## Dunquixote

I tried to adjust my new signature next to the yellow picture in the first picture, but I am still unsure if it is too big.  Can anyone confirm if it meets the requirement?


----------



## Mick

Dunquixote said:


> I tried to adjust my new signature next to the yellow picture in the first picture, but I am still unsure if it is too big.  Can anyone confirm if it meets the requirement?



Consider it confirmed (220px) !


----------



## Dunquixote

Mick said:


> Consider it confirmed (220px) !



Thanks so much, @Mick and for your time .


----------



## KitaWarheit

this is probably here but uhh... so I'm trying to add an image to my sig from imgur (I'm using a 200-something wide and tall image of the pear icon) and it keeps saying "something went wrong"--yet if I use the url from Nookipedia (where I first got it), it works, but I'm trying to get a scaled down version :c if this all makes sense???


----------



## Sharksheep

KitaWarheit said:


> this is probably here but uhh... so I'm trying to add an image to my sig from imgur (I'm using a 200-something wide and tall image of the pear icon) and it keeps saying "something went wrong"--yet if I use the url from Nookipedia (where I first got it), it works, but I'm trying to get a scaled down version :c if this all makes sense???



Did you make sure that the url is ending in .jpg or .gif or some other image format ending. Imgur is kinda weird but you can try to right click to open the image in a new tab and copy that url


----------



## KitaWarheit

Sharksheep said:


> Did you make sure that the url is ending in .jpg or .gif or some other image format ending. Imgur is kinda weird but you can try to right click to open the image in a new tab and copy that url


Oh!! Thank you!! Such a simple thing...
But also--how could I resize it in the signature? or would I just resize the image itself before uploading to imgur?


----------



## Sharksheep

KitaWarheit said:


> Oh!! Thank you!! Such a simple thing...
> But also--how could I resize it in the signature? or would I just resize the image itself before uploading to imgur?



You can resize the image when you are editing your signature after adding the picture back in. The quote below is how I checked to make sure my resize is within the signature height limit. This doesn't account for anything else you might add under the signature like text or a spoiler tag.



Sharksheep said:


> If you are using Chrome, and I think this works on Firefox as well. If you inspect the image in the browser, you can see how big it is. The original gif is 660 × 371 but I have resized it within TBT so the height is 250 exactly.
> 
> View attachment 330921


----------



## KitaWarheit

Sharksheep said:


> You can resize the image when you are editing your signature after adding the picture back in. The quote below is how I checked to make sure my resize is within the signature height limit. This doesn't account for anything else you might add under the signature like text or a spoiler tag.


Ah, I see how to inspect it but, and excuse me for this (hopefully) last thing, but how do you change the dimensions from the inspection screen?


----------



## Sharksheep

KitaWarheit said:


> Ah, I see how to inspect it but, and excuse me for this (hopefully) last thing, but how do you change the dimensions from the inspection screen?



You drag the corners of the image in the edit. I think it's 1:1 so you don't have to worry about it stretching too much on one side.


----------



## KitaWarheit

Sharksheep said:


> You drag the corners of the image in the edit. I think it's 1:1 so you don't have to worry about it stretching too much on one side.


oh shoot I see now!! thank you so very much for that little help ;v;


----------



## DragonLatios

Can anyone tell me if my Signature is ok? I Trying to understand all of this and remove some old outdate links i use to help my friend find my wishlist and so on. But still not sure.


----------



## Mairmalade

DragonLatios said:


> Can anyone tell me if my Signature is ok? I Trying to understand all of this and remove some old outdate links i use to help my friend find my wishlist and so on. But still not sure.


It is well below the signature height limit at the time of my posting this, so you're good to go! 

Tested all the links and they're all working too!


----------



## Mercedes

Can I advertise my discord In my signature


----------



## Mairmalade

Mercedes said:


> Can I advertise my discord In my signature


Yes, you may use your signature to share your Discord server.


----------



## Midoriya

Is my signature within the height limits?


----------



## Mairmalade

Midoriya said:


> Is my signature within the height limits?


Looks good! I'm measuring it at 250px.


----------



## DragonLatios

Mairmalade said:


> It is well below the signature height limit at the time of my posting this, so you're good to go!
> 
> Tested all the links and they're all working too!


Thank you for checking. i was worry as my signature was edited by a mod or staff member before and i was checking to make sure my updated signature pass the test. So thank you.


----------



## TesaOfSappho

Is my signature within the height limit?


----------



## Mick

TesaOfSappho said:


> Is my signature within the height limit?



For sure! Measuring 211 out of the allowed 250 pixels here


----------



## Mairmalade

TesaOfSappho said:


> Is my signature within the height limit?


Edit - @Mick has got you!


----------



## TesaOfSappho

Mick said:


> For sure! Measuring 211 out of the allowed 250 pixels here


Thank you, then I'll make the picture a tiny bit bigger


----------



## oranje

Hi! I uploaded my signature image on IMGUR and linked it to the insert image on the signature page but it's giving me the message "Something went wrong, please contact an administrator". How do I fix it?


----------



## Sharksheep

oranje said:


> Hi! I uploaded my signature image on IMGUR and linked it to the insert image on the signature page but it's giving me the message "Something went wrong, please contact an administrator". How do I fix it?



Is the image not inserting or is your signature just not saving with the changes? 

Did you make sure that the url is ending in .jpg or .gif or some other image format ending. You can try to right click to open the image in a new tab and copy that url


----------



## oranje

Sharksheep said:


> Is the image not inserting or is your signature just not saving with the changes?
> 
> Did you make sure that the url is ending in .jpg or .gif or some other image format ending. You can try to right click to open the image in a new tab and copy that url



I right clicked and used the link from the new tab and it worked!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Foreverfox

can someone please help me? my signature never works for me -___- the picture I want to use is in there and fits the parameters. thank you!


----------



## Foreverfox

My poor signature is broken still. (


----------



## Mick

Foreverfox said:


> My poor signature is broken still. (



Put this link in there instead of the one you have now:



		Code:
	

https://i.imgur.com/ZLMzy6h.jpg


That should do it!


----------



## Plainbluetees

My sig is also broken. I used a canva link for it but it keeps disappearing - should I use it from a different link? I don’t want to change it just yet because I’ve entered the ugly signature contest, but as soon as I get the a-okay from LaBelleFleur I want to make it actually work. :/


----------



## Mick

Plainbluetees said:


> My sig is also broken. I used a canva link for it but it keeps disappearing - should I use it from a different link? I don’t want to change it just yet because I’ve entered the ugly signature contest, but as soon as I get the a-okay from LaBelleFleur I want to make it actually work. :/



Hi, I'm not familiar with Canva but going by the information that it gives when I follow the link to your image, they only let you use those links temporarily. Says it's expired, unfortunately... I would recommend trying to upload the image somewhere else!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Mick said:


> Hi, I'm not familiar with Canva but going by the information that it gives when I follow the link to your image, they only let you use those links temporarily. Says it's expired, unfortunately... I would recommend trying to upload the image somewhere else!


Okay. I have a backup link. Thanks so much!


----------



## Dunquixote

anyone mind telling me if my signature is within 250 pixels? I just resized it after finding out it was a tad too big. i resized my text too make sure the text was within the limit too


----------



## Mick

Dunquixote said:


> anyone mind telling me if my signature is within 250 pixels? I just resized it after finding out it was a tad too big. i resized my text too make sure the text was within the limit too



Currently just over 220 pixels high (including the text)! This is fine


----------



## Dunquixote

Mick said:


> Currently just over 220 pixels high (including the text)! This is fine



Tysm, Mick again for taking the time to check for me and to reply . I appreciate it very much


----------



## Mick

Dunquixote said:


> Tysm, Mick again for taking the time to check for me and to reply . I appreciate it very much



No worries! It doesn't take me long at all and I am happy to help ^-^ <3


----------



## Bugs

Is my signature's height fine? I usually have trouble measuring it


----------



## Serabee

EDIT: Nevermind, I changed it totally. Not worth the hassle


----------



## Mick

Serabee said:


> Umm, I need help with my siggy. I'm curious if a. it's too big and b. how the heck do I get rid of the second spoiler in my siggy when I 100% have only one spoiler labeled "Non-Holiday Signature" in the coding.



It definitely is too tall (by about 50 pixels). I don't have access to your signature code obviously but I'd expect there to be a "[ /spoiler][spoiler ]" after Current Woordland Residents? 

Quick note, it would still be roughly 10 pixels too tall even with one signature removed.

Edit: Ah alright :')


----------



## Serabee

Mick said:


> It definitely is too tall (by about 50 pixels). I don't have access to your signature code obviously but I'd expect there to be a "[ /spoiler][spoiler ]" after Current Woordland Residents?
> 
> Quick note, it would still be roughly 10 pixels too tall even with one signature removed.
> 
> Edit: Ah alright :')


Yah, I know it sounds weird, but somehow when I went to edit it again a bunch more "spoiler" things had popped up in the coding. I SWEAR I didn't add them, but they appeared still somehow. Even after I deleted them, they still showed up in the preview. 

I... I'm just not good with coding so I gave up


----------



## Mick

Serabee said:


> Yah, I know it sounds weird, but somehow when I went to edit it again a bunch more "spoiler" things had popped up in the coding. I SWEAR I didn't add them, but they appeared still somehow. Even after I deleted them, they still showed up in the preview.
> 
> I... I'm just not good with coding so I gave up



The site tries to help you when it thinks your code is unfinished. Unfortunately that can make everything very confusing. 

If you want, feel free to PM me the image you want in there & the code for your current signature and I'll see if I can do it for you?


----------



## Sharksheep

I think I just got it at 250px. It might be a few pixels too tall


----------



## Kirbyz

is my sig too big? just want to double check as when i checked on the paint app on my laptop it said it was 249 pixels in height but honestly ive never been good with scaling sigs, nor have I ever used the paint app so i have no idea if i was looking at the right thing or not


----------



## Dunquixote

I just finally changed my signature out and was wondering if anyone could tell me if I am over the limit?


----------



## Chris

Kirbyz said:


> is my sig too big? just want to double check as when i checked on the paint app on my laptop it said it was 249 pixels in height but honestly ive never been good with scaling sigs, nor have I ever used the paint app so i have no idea if i was looking at the right thing or not


Yes, your signature is quite a bit over the limit so I have put it under a spoiler for now. The 250px height limit is inclusive of all content in your signature: meaning all images, texts, spoilers, etc. Your image alone is 249px so anything else added to it pushes it over the limit. To have this much content displayed in your signature I would recommend resizing the image to be between 150-170px in height.



Dunquixote said:


> I just finally changed my signature out and was wondering if anyone could tell me if I am over the limit?


This is fine!


----------



## Kirbyz

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, your signature is quite a bit over the limit so I have put it under a spoiler for now. The 250px height limit is inclusive of all content in your signature: meaning all images, texts, spoilers, etc. Your image alone is 249px so anything else added to it pushes it over the limit. To have this much content displayed in your signature I would recommend resizing the image to be between 150-170px in height.
> 
> 
> This is fine!


ooh okay, thank you vris ill fix it now!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021

ive shortened it now, is this small enough or should i shorten it a bit more?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

is my signature pic + text too tall? I would normally check on my computer but I really don't want to boot up my computer just to check.


----------



## Mick

xSuperMario64x said:


> is my signature pic + text too tall? I would normally check on my computer but I really don't want to boot up my computer just to check.



Just about 205 pixels tall with the text included. Which of course is well within the limits. ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mick said:


> Just about 205 pixels tall with the text included. Which of course is well within the limits. ^^


ty mick! ☺


----------



## Croconaw

I’ve used a bunch of different image hosting websites and I can’t get the signature (the picture) to upload. It says “contact an administrator” and I haven’t used the discord app frequently at all so I couldn’t test that but apparently it works for some people? It’s never said this before and I’m really confused. I tried the image tags.


----------



## Mick

Croconaw said:


> I’ve used a bunch of different image hosting websites and I can’t get the signature (the picture) to upload. It says “contact an administrator” and I haven’t used the discord app frequently at all so I couldn’t test that but apparently it works for some people? It’s never said this before and I’m really confused. I tried the image tags.



Looks like the link you have in your signature right now won't work with image tags. Unfortunately pasteboard gives you a url that goes to their webpage which shows the picture, instead of a url that goes directly to the image itself.

I use imgur for image uploads myself, or sometimes imgbb for large files (which preserves the quality better). The link below should work:


		Code:
	

[img]https://i.imgur.com/t0xqeic.png[/img]








Or if you want it centered and fitting the 715 pixel box that's provided in the opening post (which isn't as important as the height rule, but might look better on some browsers/screens: )


		Code:
	

[center][img width=715px]https://i.imgur.com/t0xqeic.png[/img][/center]


----------



## Croconaw

Mick said:


> —


Thanks! I was probably using sites that didn’t work with the code like Imgbb.


----------



## Licorice

Is there way to get the images side by side in your signature? I used to use the code from one of the first posts but it no longer works.


----------



## Mick

Licorice said:


> Is there way to get the images side by side in your signature? I used to use the code from one of the first posts but it no longer works.



Do you mean this code from post #3?



		Code:
	

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


That's interesting, it looks like Kaiaa's example in that post is broken too.
The problem seems to be that it's missing a quotation mark at the end of the first line, I think the forum used to correct such mistakes automatically. I feel like something may have changed since it doesn't anymore, but obviously can't confirm that.

Can you try this instead? It seems to work for me:


Spoiler: Fixed code






		Code:
	

[table="width: 715"]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


----------



## 0ni

Wondering if my sig is ok? I got a warning about the height of it, so I changed some things up - I checked and it seems to fit the dimensions now but another pair of eyes on it never hurts lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

0ni said:


> Wondering if my sig is ok? I got a warning about the height of it, so I changed some things up - I checked and it seems to fit the dimensions now but another pair of eyes on it never hurts lol


your sig is currently 234 pixels tall so you're good


----------



## DaCoSim

Help!!! I have no computer atm!!!! Is my sig too big? I’m not sure how to fix it if it is since I only have mobile until we replace our computer!


----------



## Croconaw

DaCoSim said:


> Help!!! I have no computer atm!!!! Is my sig too big? I’m not sure how to fix it if it is since I only have mobile until we replace our computer!


The signature looks way above the size limit. I’m restricted to mobile as well. Have you tried putting that image in a resizer site? You can simply google “resize an image” and a website should pop up!


----------



## Nefarious

DaCoSim said:


> Help!!! I have no computer atm!!!! Is my sig too big? I’m not sure how to fix it if it is since I only have mobile until we replace our computer!



A way you can easily resize it without using an editing software/site is to click on the image then clicking this option:




You can then input how large you want it in height. It will shrink it down for you.


----------



## DaCoSim

NefariousKing said:


> A way you can easily resize it without using an editing software/site is to click on the image then clicking this option:
> View attachment 375043
> You can then input how large you want it in height. It will shrink it down for you.


I think I’m just not seeing the sane options via mobile maybe. I just put it in a spoiler. Thx though bud!


----------



## Nefarious

DaCoSim said:


> I think I’m just not seeing the sane options via mobile maybe. I just put it in a spoiler. Thx though bud!



Going to try something...
If you can copy this:


		Code:
	

[CENTER][IMG height="250px"]https://i.imgur.com/VxHxta9.png[/IMG][/CENTER]

Click on this when you go to edit your signature.



Delete everything in there and then paste the code. It should work, hopefully.


----------



## DaCoSim

NefariousKing said:


> Going to try something...
> If you can copy this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][IMG height="250px"]https://i.imgur.com/VxHxta9.png[/IMG][/CENTER]
> 
> Click on this when you go to edit your signature.
> View attachment 375046
> Delete everything in there and then paste the code. It should work, hopefully.


It worked it worked it worked!!!! Omg THANK U!!!!!


----------



## Pintuition

Hi there! I am hoping someone can help me because I just can't figure this out. I tried searching the thread and some posts were close but just not quite what I'm looking for.

I'm trying to place my signature in a table that's three across. The thing is, I'd like to change the width of each of the cells. I'd like the center to be a width of 485 px. On each side I'd love a table box that has a width of 115. Does anyone know if it's possible to do this? I tried to mess with the bb code but none of my tricks seem to be working. 

Is it impossible or am I just going about this the wrong way? Basically I want to be able to have a 3 cell table so I can put my longer sig graphic in the middle and have room for text on the sides.


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Hey everyone!
I’m trying to upload the following gif in my signature but I can’t seem to be able to do it.
I think I followed the instructions properly (it’s 215 height; copied direct link from imgur), but something isn’t working. Any help is appreciated!

Gif: 



https://imgur.com/a/YXCTqQi


----------



## Mick

Hi! What you linked appears to be an album on imgur, instead of the link to a single gif. You need a direct image link, which ends in a file format like .jpg, .png, or in this case, .gif.

Depending on which of the two gifs from the album you wanted to use in your signature, you'll want to use one of these links:


		Code:
	

[img]https://i.imgur.com/63jKS4j.gif[/img] (This is the window gif)




		Code:
	

[img]https://i.imgur.com/AlIsUA3.gif[/img] (This is the ocean one)


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Mick said:


> Hi! What you linked appears to be an album on imgur, instead of the link to a single gif. You need a direct image link, which ends in a file format like .jpg, .png, or in this case, .gif.
> 
> Depending on which of the two gifs from the album you wanted to use in your signature, you'll want to use one of these links:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/63jKS4j.gif[/img] (This is the window gif)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/AlIsUA3.gif[/img] (This is the ocean one)



Ahh, thank you so much!


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi! Could someone tell me if my signature is too big with the text?


----------



## piichinu

is there a way to get of the lines on the table
it didn't do this on the old site so idk


----------



## neoratz

piichinu said:


> is there a way to get of the lines on the table
> it didn't do this on the old site so idk


unfortunately no to my knowledge, but you can slightly get around it by putting in your signature like normal and putting [RIGHT ] in front of the thing you want on the right, like this



it creates a space above the content on the right though :/ so it's not quite like a table

you can also put the images with an extra transparent image inbetween (with like 1 colored pixel) to separate them across the signature


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing


----------



## vixened

is the gif in my signature too big?


----------



## DaCoSim

Testing


----------



## Mick

vixenism said:


> is the gif in my signature too big?



The gif in your signature is 250 pixels tall which is exactly the limit, although with the text above and below it becomes just slightly too big! If you could edit it to be slightly smaller that would be great, thank you.


----------



## vixened

Mick said:


> The gif in your signature is 250 pixels tall which is exactly the limit, although with the text above and below it becomes just slightly too big! If you could edit it to be slightly smaller that would be great, thank you.


fixed it, thanks for telling me


----------



## xSuperMario64x

quick pro tip: if you're using an image in your signature and you want it to be a specific height, for example if you want it to meet the 250px height limit, then use this code:


		HTML:
	

[img height="#px"]image address goes here[/img]

where # is how many pixels tall you want the image to be 

also if you have an image with one or more lines of text below it, your best bet is to set your image height to be 10-15 pixels less for each line.


----------



## Croconaw

Just checking if my signature now meets the size requirement? I didn’t know it exceeded because it’s been that same picture for over a month or two without being told. I just now changed the size after realizing. Checking here to avoid an infraction lol.


----------



## Mick

Croconaw said:


> Just checking if my signature now meets the size requirement? I didn’t know it exceeded because it’s been that same picture for over a month or two without being told. I just now changed the size after realizing. Checking here to avoid an infraction lol.



Yes, the size that it is right now is fine!


----------



## Bloodflowers

Is my signature within the size requirements?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Taengoo said:


> Is my signature within the size requirements?


your signature is 141px tall so you're good


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

My signature needs to be updated since it's too large, but I think it's because of the spoiler. If I remove it and keep the image the same, will it be fine or will I have to make the image smaller anyways?


----------



## Sheep Villager

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> My signature needs to be updated since it's too large, but I think it's because of the spoiler. If I remove it and keep the image the same, will it be fine or will I have to make the image smaller anyways?


I'm pretty sure it is the spoiler. I measured the image and got exactly 250 pixels tall!


----------



## King koopa

Is my signature ok? I set the image to 150px but now I'm not sure


----------



## Mick

King koopa said:


> Is my signature ok? I set the image to 150px but now I'm not sure


This is fine! The entire signature is now roughly 230px high.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Is my signature broken currently? Sometimes when I change it it will "break" and show that image not found picture for everyone else. I can see it perfectly but I was wondering if everyone else can as well?


----------



## Midoriya

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Is my signature broken currently? Sometimes when I change it it will "break" and show that image not found picture for everyone else. I can see it perfectly but I was wondering if everyone else can as well?



This is what I'm seeing currently.  It's working for me!  



Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Is my signature broken currently? Sometimes when I change it it will "break" and show that image not found picture for everyone else. I can see it perfectly but I was wondering if everyone else can as well?


I can see it too! I see what Riley sees!


----------



## Lumos

Just testing out my signature!  Im not sure if it's too tall? I shrunk it down as much as possible, not sure how much pixels are added with the text


----------



## ~Kilza~

Lumos said:


> Just testing out my signature!  Im not sure if it's too tall? I shrunk it down as much as possible, not sure how much pixels are added with the text


It looks valid, as I've got your entire signature measured at 240px.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Is my signature okay? I think the image is around 230px, but I'm worried that the text bypasses the limit. And I don't think I can really leave it out, either... (-w-")


----------



## Midoriya

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Is my signature okay? I think the image is around 230px, but I'm worried that the text bypasses the limit. And I don't think I can really leave it out, either... (-w-")



I can't check it on my end, but I will say that each line of text usually takes up around 10 pixels.  More or less.  So it's very possible it could be over the limit.  Someone else can confirm.


----------



## Mick

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Is my signature okay? I think the image is around 230px, but I'm worried that the text bypasses the limit. And I don't think I can really leave it out, either... (-w-")



The image itself is displaying as 242px tall right now, with the text adding another 37.
This makes your signature about 30px too tall - please fix that, thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

could anyone lmk if my sign is too tall? I think my computer is kinda messed p with being able to tell how tall it is lol 

my inspect source thing says that it's about 250px, could someone please confirm this?


----------



## ~Kilza~

xSuperMario64x said:


> could anyone lmk if my sign is too tall? I think my computer is kinda messed p with being able to tell how tall it is lol
> 
> my inspect source thing says that it's about 254px, could someone please confirm this?


I'm getting ~236px, though that also includes some whitespace that's managed to be a part of your sig at the bottom, so the actual content is around 220px.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm getting ~236px, though that also includes some whitespace that's managed to be a part of your sig at the bottom, so the actual content is around 220px.


okay I'll make the pic slightly bigger and hopefully it's not too much. thanks for letting me know!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Is my new signature less then 250px? I don't know how to measure signatures but I used an image resize site and I resized it to 200px
Is it fine?


----------



## ~Kilza~

BrokenSanity said:


> Is my new signature less then 250px? I don't know how to measure signatures but I used an image resize site and I resized it to 200px
> Is it fine?


I have it measuring at 203.6px, so yep, it's under the limit!


----------



## BrokenSanity

I changed my signature again
I set it to 220PX tall it looks small on my screen idk about others
I'm wondering if my signature shows up for other people 



Spoiler: It looks like this


----------



## LadyDestani

BrokenSanity said:


> I changed my signature again
> I set it to 220PX tall it looks small on my screen idk about others
> I'm wondering if my signature shows up for other people
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437889


I can see it just fine.


----------



## ~Kilza~

BrokenSanity said:


> I changed my signature again
> I set it to 220PX tall it looks small on my screen idk about others
> I'm wondering if my signature shows up for other people
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437889


Yes, your signature image is showing up for me, though your signature is a touch tall by my measurement (257.2px). There seems to be an extra line break between your text and the image, so if you removed that it should be good!

(also, as a side note, if an image in your signature stops showing up, it could be a problem with the site you're hosting an image from, so it might be worthwhile trying to upload it to another image hosting website)


----------



## BrokenSanity

~Kilza~ said:


> Yes, your signature image is showing up for me, though your signature is a touch tall by my measurement (257.2px). There seems to be an extra line break between your text and the image, so if you removed that it should be good!
> 
> (also, as a side note, if an image in your signature stops showing up, it could be a problem with the site you're hosting an image from, so it might be worthwhile trying to upload it to another image hosting website)


Thank you for the help 
Could you please tell me how to remove that extra space? I'm not sure how

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022



BrokenSanity said:


> Thank you for the help
> Could you please tell me how to remove that extra space? I'm not sure how


Wait I changed it to 215PX and I removed a space that divides the top links and stuff from the image
I don't know if it's smaller now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

could anyone point me to the website that others use to rotate signature pictures? (as in, when the page is refreshed a new image will show up and it rotates between however many images you upload)

edit: nvm I found it!


----------



## Franny

is my signature too big with the spoiler?


----------



## BrokenSanity

xSuperMario64x said:


> could anyone point me to the website that others use to rotate signature pictures? (as in, when the page is refreshed a new image will show up and it rotates between however many images you upload)
> 
> edit: nvm I found it!


Ohhh so that's how you keep switching your signature so fast *facepalm* because I was like "wait bug if your replying to people's posts how did you just keep changing your signature?" 

Could you please tell me what that website is I wanna use it in the future, if you don't wanna post it here you can always write it on my wall or tell me in that PM we have.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BrokenSanity said:


> Ohhh so that's how you keep switching your signature so fast *facepalm* because I was like "wait bug if your replying to people's posts how did you just keep changing your signature?"
> 
> Could you please tell me what that website is I wanna use it in the future, if you don't wanna post it here you can always write it on my wall or tell me in that PM we have.


I'll write it on your wall later today (it's 3am where I am lol whoops)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Is my signature okay to begin with? I'm thinking of adding a few more things to it, but I have a gut feeling that I will exceed the 250px limit.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Franny said:


> is my signature too big with the spoiler?


Inspect element says you're at 280 pixels tall so you may want to chop off some height!



Shellzilla_515 said:


> Is my signature okay to begin with? I'm thinking of adding a few more things to it, but I have a gut feeling that I will exceed the 250px limit.


You're at 248 pixels tall right now as per inspect element, so I'd recommend not adding anything else unless you downsize things.


----------



## Beanz

is my signature too big? i want to make sure


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Beanz said:


> is my signature too big? i want to make sure


looks perfectly fine to me


----------



## Croconaw

Is my signature sized okay? I just changed it and I’m basically eyeing it on my mobile device at this point, lol.


----------



## BrokenSanity

If anyone can see my signature is it bigger then 250 pixels? I kind of feel like it's fine and also feel like it's not


----------



## Mick

BrokenSanity said:


> If anyone can see my signature is it bigger then 250 pixels? I kind of feel like it's fine and also feel like it's not


It's about 20 pixels too tall. This is partially because of all the extra white space around the images. You may want to scale those down a little, then it would be fine!


----------



## oak

I'm trying to get this picture as my signature but I can never figure out how to change it. Here's the picture by moo_nieu which is way too big. Do I need to upload it to discord or imgur from here?


Spoiler


----------



## dizzy bone

oak said:


> I'm trying to get this picture as my signature but I can never figure out how to change it. Here's the picture by moo_nieu which is way too big. Do I need to upload it to discord or imgur from here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 451487


@oak All you have to do is add a height change to the BB code to make it fit! Here's an example below:






And the code:


		HTML:
	

[IMG width="255px"]https://www.belltreeforums.com/attachments/untitled_artwork-2-3-png.451487/[/IMG]


You can change the 255px width to another size! If you are adding text to your signature, make sure that the whole signature is 250px and below


----------



## oak

dizzy bone said:


> @oak All you have to do is add a height change to the BB code to make it fit! Here's an example below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the code:
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [IMG width="255px"]https://www.belltreeforums.com/attachments/untitled_artwork-2-3-png.451487/[/IMG]
> 
> 
> You can change the 255px width to another size! If you are adding text to your signature, make sure that the whole signature is 250px and below


Bless u very much


----------



## Croconaw

oak said:


> -snip-


You can upload it to Imgur, and copy the image link. @/dizzy bone was already pretty helpful, but as an alternative, you can just resize the image directly (in the text box where you edit your signature) by dragging it. It lets me do that on a mobile device. You’ll have to rely on your eyes, but it’s still an option.

Your safest bet is with the method mentioned by @/dizzy bone, though.


----------



## oak

Croconaw said:


> You can upload it to Imgur, and copy the image link. @/dizzy bone was already pretty helpful, but as an alternative, you can just resize the image directly (in the text box where you edit your signature) by dragging it. It lets me do that on a mobile device. You’ll have to rely on your eyes, but it’s still an option.
> 
> Your safest bet is with the method mentioned by @/dizzy bone, though.


Dang I didn't even realize, I always struggle to make a new signature. Thanks everyone. I'll probably be back next time it needs to be changed lmao.

Hopefully it is an appropriate size now?


----------



## BrokenSanity

So I think I finally figured out how to get images in my signature properly 
I resized the image I wanted for my signature with Resizepixel.com and shrunk it to 250 pixels tall and 445 pixels wide and then uploaded it to ImgBB and got a link for the BB code and copy and pasted it there
Now did my signature actually shrink to the proper size?


----------



## S.J.

BrokenSanity said:


> So I think I finally figured out how to get images in my signature properly
> I resized the image I wanted for my signature with Resizepixel.com and shrunk it to 250 pixels tall and 445 pixels wide and then uploaded it to ImgBB and got a link for the BB code and copy and pasted it there
> Now did my signature actually shrink to the proper size?



Yep, it looks good from my end too!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Is my new signature working? Thank You!


----------



## Mairmalade

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Is my new signature working? Thank You!


I can see it! Nice Halloween vibes.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Is my new signature working? Thank You!


It might've been working earlier based on Mar's post above, but it isn't working now. Trying to access the image link just gives a 404 error. You may need to re-host it on another website (i.e. Imgur).


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

~Kilza~ said:


> It might've been working earlier based on Mar's post above, but it isn't working now. Trying to access the image link just gives a 404 error. You may need to re-host it on another website (i.e. Imgur).


I dont know anything about Imgur but I tried using it! Is it fixed now?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I dont know anything about Imgur but I tried using it! Is it fixed now?


Yep! I can see it and the size is acceptable.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I changed my signature yesterday and I want to know if people can see it and if it's at an acceptable pixel height!


----------



## Mick

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I changed my signature yesterday and I want to know if people can see it and if it's at an acceptable pixel height!


Yep! Visible and the height is fine.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Hi again!! I changed my signature and I am wondering if it is visible and a safe height!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Hi again!! I changed my signature and I am wondering if it is visible and a safe height!


It's visible on my screen but I'm unable to measure anyone's signature height.


----------



## S.J.

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Hi again!! I changed my signature and I am wondering if it is visible and a safe height!


The height is good!


----------



## Beanz

added links to my signature, does it go over the higher and length limit? i reeallly don’t want a warning.


----------



## Mick

Beanz said:


> added links to my signature, does it go over the higher and length limit? i reeallly don’t want a warning.


This is fine! (current height: roughly 225 px)
Actual warnings for signatures are rarely given by the way, only to people who repeatedly put back their oversized signatures after having it put in a spoiler for being too tall. No worries if you accidentally go over the limit some day, it happens to a lot of people


----------



## vixened

is my signature fine?


----------



## Mick

vixened said:


> is my signature fine?



Unfortunately not! It seems to be roughly 330px tall. If it helps: with that image at its current size, you would have room for only two of those text lines (also counting the empty lines). Please fix this as soon as you can!


----------



## vixened

better?


----------



## Giddy

A lil' question, how can I get my image in the middle? This goes for normal posts as well, despite having the image or gif in the middle alignment, it doesn't go to the middle? Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
Thank you~

Edit: Looked more into this thread and found the answer~! Yay~


----------



## BrokenSanity

Hi is my Politoed GIF okay? It is suppose to be sized to 168 pixels tall


----------



## Mick

vixened said:


> better?



Unfortunately not (it actually seems to be slightly larger now!) As said last time, the added text is simply too much. You'd either have to reduce it to two lines, put it all in a spoiler, or generally reduce the size of the text and image.


Spoiler: anything past the red line is over 250px












BrokenSanity said:


> Hi is my Politoed GIF okay? It is suppose to be sized to 168 pixels tall


It's more like ~230 pixels tall, but that's still okay!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

is my winter signature showing and is it under the pixal limit?


----------



## Franny

can someone with a normal mobile resolution tell me how my sig looks on mobile? my phone is long but thin so it looks strange on mine.


----------



## Croconaw

Franny said:


> can someone with a normal mobile resolution tell me how my sig looks on mobile? my phone is long but thin so it looks strange on mine.


It does appear a bit big on my mobile, but I’d say that’s more of a personal opinion than a fact/actual issue.


----------



## Franny

Croconaw said:


> It does appear a bit big on my mobile, but I’d say that’s more of a personal opinion than a fact/actual issue.
> 
> View attachment 470248


hmm, i can't tell by the image itself. do you think it would push over the 250px limit? im gonna try re-sizing it, if you think it might.


----------



## Mick

Mr_Keroppi said:


> is my winter signature showing and is it under the pixal limit?


It is working and 240px tall, so this is fine!



Franny said:


> hmm, i can't tell by the image itself. do you think it would push over the 250px limit? im gonna try re-sizing it, if you think it might.


Measured on desktop: 170px. This is also fine!


----------



## BrokenSanity

I resized my signature to 230 px tall 460 px wide so I can fit a string of text inside it
does it bypass the limit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BrokenSanity said:


> I resized my signature to 230 px tall 460 px wide so I can fit a string of text inside it
> does it bypass the limit?


my inspect element shows that the entire thing is 251px tall, so maybe making the image slightly smaller would be good. but a staff member should check it themselves too bc for some reason the size that my browser shows is off


----------



## Tiffany

I'm trying to make sure my signature is the right size. I used adobe express and made it the correct size. The problem is uploading it here. It won't let me paste it in my only option is insert and it wants a url. If I have it saved to my pc since i resized it how can i add the url? Is there another way to do this that I'm missing? Thanks


----------



## BrokenSanity

Tiffany said:


> I'm trying to make sure my signature is the right size. I used adobe express and made it the correct size. The problem is uploading it here. It won't let me paste it in my only option is insert and it wants a url. If I have it saved to my pc since i resized it how can i add the url? Is there another way to do this that I'm missing? Thanks


I upload my images to imgBB save as "BBcoded full linked" copy the link and then go to your signature toggle BB code and copy paste the link into the BB code signature
you don't need an account or anything for imgBB
you can also use imgur but I always use imgBB



Spoiler



Save the image as "BBcoded full linked"




Now you copy paste the link into the BB code signature thing it looks like this


----------

